# .. Ferradini ci aveva visto lungo



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Intorno a me un ecatombe di coppie e matrimoni. Tutti con fattori comuni, mogli insoddisfatte di qualcosa (spesso lavoro), sempre piu assenti con figli, e con una crescente e spasmodica ricerca di libertà ed evasione  (uscite, amiche, estetista, parrucchiere, palestra, club, associazioni di ogni tipo ecc, eppure con figli dai 5 ai 10 anni il tempo è davvero poco), e ciliegina finale..la relazione extra...di lungo periodo, un fidanzamento parallelo..e infine scoperta. Soprattutto i mariti..lavoratori, testa sulle spalle, spesso ottimi padri presenti piu delle mogli, con un gran senso della famiglia, molto fiduciosi delle compagne tanto da non controllare, anche davanti a segnali evidenti, e..fedelissimi! Lo so..la mia popolazione statistica è piccola (4/5 coppie di amici)..però ...non posso che tirare le mie conclusioni. Ps tutti hanno cercato di superare dopo la scoperta ma poi sono capitolati, anche perche spesso le relazioni restavano sostanzialmente in piedi


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Strano. Io ho la stessa tua percezione, eppure sembra sempre che sia solo l'uomo il traditore per eccellenza.


PS Non è Ferradini, ma Herbert Pagani l'autore del testo.
Gran genio del passato, amico del padre di una mia carissima amica, morto prematuramente.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Generazione GF?


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generazione GF?


Mai visto.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Strano. Io ho la stessa tua percezione, eppure sembra sempre che sia solo l'uomo il traditore per eccellenza.
> 
> 
> PS Non è Ferradini, ma Herbert Pagani l'autore del testo.


Io la vedo più bilanciata la questione [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mai visto.


È nato prima l’uovo o la gallina? (Sì l’uovo, ma è un modo di dire)
Un programma televisivo non nasce dal nulla, ma se ha successo si rivolge a un pubblico pronto ad apprezzarlo e che si riconosce nei valori che esprime. 
L’avrei potuto citare anche Uomini e Donne, comunque si è rivelata una generazione che adesso è di quarantenni che vive in rapporti in modo edonistico, quella che è cresciuta negli anni ottanta.
Non che i ragazzini attuali stiano respirando un clima stabile...


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io la vedo più bilanciata la questione [emoji41].


Dovrebbe essere così.
Eppure ho anch'io questa vaga percezione che gli uomini stiano più in casa rispetto alle donne, tranne alcuni, che qualcuno potrebbe definire seriali.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Strano. Io ho la stessa tua percezione, eppure sembra sempre che sia solo l'uomo il traditore per eccellenza.
> 
> 
> PS Non è Ferradini, ma *Herbert Pagani *l'autore del testo.
> Gran genio del passato, amico del padre di una mia carissima amica, morto prematuramente.


:angelo:


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È nato prima l’uovo o la gallina? (Sì l’uovo, ma è un modo di dire)
> *Un programma televisivo non nasce dal nulla, ma se ha successo si rivolge a un pubblico pronto ad apprezzarlo e che si riconosce nei valori che esprime. *
> .



E' nato in Olanda.
I programmi TV ormai sono quasi tutti format importati.
Là c'è anche la versione per nudisti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere così.
> Eppure ho anch'io questa vaga percezione che gli uomini stiano più in casa rispetto alle donne, tranne alcuni, che qualcuno potrebbe definire seriali.


Fuori dal forum ho saputo di situazioni che in un film sembrerebbero non credibili.
Sia uomini sia donne che hanno sfasciato famiglie per il nulla e con modi cialtroni.
Stupirei perfino voi... :singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intorno a me un ecatombe di coppie e matrimoni. Tutti con fattori comuni, mogli insoddisfatte di qualcosa (spesso lavoro), sempre piu assenti con figli, e con una crescente e spasmodica ricerca di libertà ed evasione  (uscite, amiche, estetista, parrucchiere, palestra, club, associazioni di ogni tipo ecc, eppure con figli dai 5 ai 10 anni il tempo è davvero poco), e ciliegina finale..la relazione extra...di lungo periodo, un fidanzamento parallelo..e infine scoperta. Soprattutto i mariti..lavoratori, testa sulle spalle, spesso ottimi padri presenti piu delle mogli, con un gran senso della famiglia, molto fiduciosi delle compagne tanto da non controllare, anche davanti a segnali evidenti, e..fedelissimi! Lo so..la mia popolazione statistica è piccola (4/5 coppie di amici)..però ...non posso che tirare le mie conclusioni.



Con questa discussione, caro Eagle, temo che farai scoppiare un gran polverone, ovviamente dal genere femminile!
Aspettatelo!
Io non ho un campione personale a cui riferirmi, ma ho gli occhi per vedere...e noto anch'io quello che hai rimarcato.
E' come se volessero recuperare tutto quello cui è stato loro negato nel corso della storia. C'è una ricerca esasperata  alla libertà individuale e al proprio piacere edonistico.
Noto che la coppia in quanto tale non è più vista come mezzo di gratificazione personale perché, alla fine, fare cose insieme diventa noioso e invece bisogna sentirsi "vivi" in altri modi. Quindi l'agenda si riempie di mille impegni che hanno a che fare con l'apparire, e sempre in crescendo...per poi arrivare tante volte all'epilogo che hai scritto, con conseguente scoperta.
E per cosa?
Per insoddisfazione e scontentezza.
Ma perché c'è tutta questa insoddisfazione in giro?
Qui bisognerebbe scomodare qualche sociologo, credo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' nato in Olanda.
> I programmi TV ormai sono quasi tutti format importati.


Ormai vi è una globalizzazione dei desideri.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere così.
> Eppure ho anch'io questa vaga percezione che gli uomini stiano più in casa rispetto alle donne, tranne alcuni, che qualcuno potrebbe definire seriali.


Si cosi. Non tutti santi ma moltissimi la maggioranza. Poi pochi pezzi di m...che fanno di tutto. Ma ripeto..conosco quasi solo ottimi padri che seguono figli molto piu delle mogli e che sono guardiani della famiglia. Ovviamente traumatizzati quando tutto crolla. Donne invece quasi insensibili. Spero che un giorno capiscano cosa hanno perso


----------



## oriente70 (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fuori dal forum ho saputo di situazioni che in un film sembrerebbero non credibili.
> Sia uomini sia donne che hanno sfasciato famiglie per il nulla e con modi cialtroni.
> Stupirei perfino voi... :singleeye:


Come si dice [emoji41] al peggio non c'è mai fine [emoji41]


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si cosi. Non tutti santi ma moltissimi la maggioranza. Poi pochi pezzi di m...che fanno di tutto. Ma ripeto..*conosco quasi solo ottimi padri che seguono figli molto piu delle mogli* e che sono guardiani della famiglia. Ovviamente traumatizzati quando tutto crolla. Donne invece quasi insensibili. Spero che un giorno capiscano cosa hanno perso


In che ambito sono le tue conoscenze?


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questa discussione, caro Eagle, temo che farai scoppiare un gran polverone, ovviamente dal genere femminile!


Prepariamoci i pop corn.
Di solito discussioni come queste coinvolgono parecchio.
Sono clickbait.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questa discussione, caro Eagle, temo che farai scoppiare un gran polverone, ovviamente dal genere femminile!
> Aspettatelo!
> Io non ho un campione personale a cui riferirmi, ma ho gli occhi per vedere...e noto anch'io quello che hai rimarcato.
> E' come se volessero recuperare tutto quello cui è stato loro negato nel corso della storia. C'è una ricerca esasperata  alla libertà individuale e al proprio piacere edonistico.
> ...


Perché siamo all’apice (spero, significherebbe che poi si invertirebbe la tendenza) dell’egocentrismo, paradossalmente globale, che porta a cercare di risolvere ogni problema individualmente.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si cosi. Non tutti santi ma moltissimi la maggioranza. Poi pochi pezzi di m...che fanno di tutto. Ma ripeto..conosco quasi solo ottimi padri che seguono figli molto piu delle mogli e che sono guardiani della famiglia. Ovviamente traumatizzati quando tutto crolla. Donne invece quasi insensibili. Spero che un giorno capiscano cosa hanno perso


Chi tradisce già lo mette in conto cosa succede quando viene scoperto [emoji41].
So merde mica fessi [emoji41].


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chi tradisce già lo mette in conto cosa succede quando viene scoperto [emoji41].
> So merde mica fessi [emoji41].


Va beh, cosa succede a una donna?
E a un uomo?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come si dice [emoji41] al peggio non c'è mai fine [emoji41]


Se volete ve ne racconto alcune. Però al top vi sono “il trasportino” e “la valigia”... però anche “il padre è superfluo” non è male.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, cosa succede a una donna?
> E a un uomo?


Ti racconto “la valigia “?


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fuori dal forum ho saputo di situazioni che in un film sembrerebbero non credibili.
> Sia uomini sia donne che hanno sfasciato famiglie per il nulla e con modi cialtroni.
> Stupirei perfino voi... :singleeye:


A be io ultimamente...coppia amici lei perso testa per uno visto due mesi..manco sesso. Matrimonio di 15 anni con figlio.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, cosa succede a una donna?
> E a un uomo?


Ho sotto gli occhi le statistiche elaborate dalla mia Cassa previdenziale, suddivise per reddito medio e fasce di età.

Il confronto reddituale tra uomini e donne, nel mio lavoro, vede le donne  "valere" la metà. Anno 2018


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> C
> Io non ho un campione personale a cui riferirmi, ma ho gli occhi per vedere...e noto anch'io quello che hai rimarcato.
> E' come se volessero recuperare tutto quello cui è stato loro negato nel corso della storia. C'è una ricerca esasperata  alla libertà individuale e al proprio piacere edonistico.


Esasperata non lo so, però direi che si dà un senso alla vita che non prevede più il sacrificio.
Shopping, parrucchiere, estetista, palestra, aperitivo... 
Mia nonna era lì che risparmiava su tutto perché l'economia domestica era non solo un'esigenza ma uno stile di vita stimato.
Ora se indossi una maglietta fuori moda sei un pezzente.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se volete ve ne racconto alcune. Però al top vi sono “il trasportino” e “la valigia”... però anche “il padre è superfluo” non è male.


Vai con le storie.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho sotto gli occhi le statistiche elaborate dalla mia Cassa previdenziale, suddivise per reddito medio e fasce di età.
> 
> Il confronto reddituale tra uomini e donne, nel mio lavoro, vede le donne  "valere" la metà. Anno 2018


Da me... il contrario... 
Ma siamo in pochi.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, cosa succede a una donna?
> E a un uomo?


Te ne sai più di me [emoji41]


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questa discussione, caro Eagle, temo che farai scoppiare un gran polverone, ovviamente dal genere femminile!
> Aspettatelo!
> Io non ho un campione personale a cui riferirmi, ma ho gli occhi per vedere...e noto anch'io quello che hai rimarcato.
> E' come se volessero recuperare tutto quello cui è stato loro negato nel corso della storia. C'è una ricerca esasperata  alla libertà individuale e al proprio piacere edonistico.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Specialmente il voler recuperare quanto perso nei secoli. Ma cosi ''la grande abbuffata'' le farà crepare.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Da me... il contrario...
> Ma siamo in pochi.


Noi tantissime, più degli uomini.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In che ambito sono le tue conoscenze?


Amici. 45 enni. Centro/Sud italia. Provincia medie dimensioni.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Devo dare ragione a Diego Fusaro sulla visione della società ed al decadimento dell'etica  di coppia dovuto all'affermazione di una società "turbo capitalista" , individualista,dove il perseguimento dell'appagamento personale sopra tutto ,annichilisce i valori tradizionali della famiglia che , non a caso, sono gli stessi per i quali la chiesa ha alzato grida di allarme ,negli ultimi lustri. E non parlo ,non a caso, del sessantotto....oggi siamo in presenza del decadimento ed annichilimento dei valori sociali etici , solidaristici ,che cinquant'anni fa invece,erano alla base di rivendicazioni della condizione femminile , che c'entrano nulla con la deriva dello sfacelo valoriale ,che invece è stato indotto dalla sempre più imperante ed inflazionata televisione commerciale che propina esemplificazioni dei rapporti tra gli individui ,attraverso programmi trash, cui si è dovuta adeguare anche la televisione non commerciale. E questo ci fa capire come tutti siamo oggetto di stimolo e propaganda commerciale , come siamo visti in funzione di destinatari di comportamenti da omologare ed asservire al consumismo più becero. 
Già trent'anni fa deprecavo la pubblicità di un prodotto lavapavimenti che consentiva alla "massaia" di fare le pulizie così velocemente da consentirle di risparmiare del tempo per gli svaghi personali , cui l'interprete ammiccava con l'occhiolino,nel mentre, vestita in modo intrigante (non certo da massaia) usciva di casa chiudendosi la porta alle spalle col tacco 12 della scarpa e gettando la ramazza in in angolo....Senza tenere conto che faceva sentire inadeguate almeno il 90% delle donne,madri,mogli che vedevano questa pubblicità (ricordo degli anni 80) , in cui la cucina pulita in tempi record era grande almeno quanto un intero appartamento .... Questi messaggi subliminali hanno devastato l'equilibrio e la consapevolezza delle persone ,rendendole inadeguate o meglio incompatibili ai valori che ,in modo capzioso , erano parafrasati a quelli del 68 appunto. Ma non era così: l'intento era quello di creare una "clientela" femminile  e maschile acritica ed asservita appunto alla più bieca assuefazione a programmi televisivi che mettessero in evidenza quella che io chiamavo "pornografia dei sentimenti" , fin dalla introduzione da parte di Raffaella Carrà della trasmissione Carramba che sorpresa a metà degli anni novanta .
Senza parlare di Forum, e di tutto il trash che si vede sui canali Rai e Mediaset. 
Ed oggi stiamo raccogliendo i frutti di questa strategia che  ha sepolto la moderazione,la riservatezza, il senso del limite e dell'opportuno. Mi chiedo come possano avermi fatto rimpiangere l'epoca di Ettore Bernabei....Ma basta guardare i palinsesti della rai dei suoi tempi per capirlo!


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si cosi. Non tutti santi ma moltissimi la maggioranza. Poi pochi pezzi di m...che fanno di tutto. Ma ripeto..conosco quasi solo ottimi padri che seguono figli molto piu delle mogli e che sono guardiani della famiglia. Ovviamente traumatizzati quando tutto crolla. Donne invece quasi insensibili. Spero che un giorno capiscano cosa hanno perso



Sai cosa penso, in realtà?
Che le coppie che si tradiscono siano spesso  normalmente bilanciate con una persona, che può essere donna o uomo, seria e posata, a volte fin troppo, e una che è che un po' più, spesso molto di più, leggerina.
Aggiungo poi che gli uomini sono mediamente più ingenui: hanno spessissimo avuto padri un po' assenti e subito un'educazione più accentuatamente materna che li ha portati a fidarsi un po' troppo delle donne.
Una mia cara amica dice infatti che sono mediamente "tonti".
Un tonto non capirà mai un cazzo di chi ha accanto.
In effetti questa mia amica come prima cosa al suo fidanzato ha detto che non doveva essere geloso e che lei aveva i suoi spazi e doveva fidarsi.
Seeeeee..... certo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op08-a0Fv10


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

*Il padre è superfluo*

Coppia giovane, si sposano.
Ci sono difficoltà ad avere figli.
Concepiscono con fivet due figli.
Lui non la prende benissimo, non si coinvolge. Lei partorisce con l’assistenza dei genitori. Il nonno materno, neanche giovanissimo, viene scambiato dalle infermiere per il padre dei bambini.
Il padre dei bambini si occupa dei figli più come compagno di giochi ed evita accudimento e funzione paterna. In ogni occasione di problemi dei bambini interviene il suocero. Come marito è molto tiepido.
Lei trova un altro uomo più giovane di lei e molto affettuoso.
Chiede la separazione, dopo averci pensato molto (il figlio più piccolo non ha ancora 4 anni).
Il racconto l’ho avuto da lei. Conosco i genitori, persone sui 60, lavoratori, serissimi e che mai si sarebbero separati con queste motivazioni. Si sono occupati molto di lei da bambina perché affetta da una malattia, nel tempo si è manifestata una seconda malattia, nel tempo grave e invalidante, e sono protettivi nei suoi confronti.
Le interpretazioni psicologiche sono facili...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Devo dare ragione a Diego Fusaro sulla visione della società ed al decadimento dell'etica  di coppia dovuto all'affermazione di una società "turbo capitalista" , individualista,dove il perseguimento dell'appagamento personale sopra tutto ,annichilisce i valori tradizionali della famiglia che , non a caso, sono gli stessi per i quali la chiesa ha alzato grida di allarme ,negli ultimi lustri. E non parlo ,non a caso, del sessantotto....oggi siamo in presenza del decadimento ed annichilimento dei valori sociali etici , solidaristici ,che cinquant'anni fa invece,erano alla base di rivendicazioni della condizione femminile , che c'entrano nulla con la deriva dello sfacelo valoriale ,che invece è stato indotto dalla sempre più imperante ed inflazionata televisione commerciale che propina esemplificazioni dei rapporti tra gli individui ,attraverso programmi trash, cui si è dovuta adeguare anche la televisione non commerciale. E questo ci fa capire come tutti siamo oggetto di stimolo e propaganda commerciale , come siamo visti in funzione di destinatari di comportamenti da omologare ed asservire al consumismo più becero.
> Già trent'anni fa deprecavo la pubblicità di un prodotto lavapavimenti che consentiva alla "massaia" di fare le pulizie così velocemente da consentirle di risparmiare del tempo per gli svaghi personali , cui l'interprete ammiccava con l'occhiolino,nel mentre, vestita in modo intrigante (non certo da massaia) usciva di casa chiudendosi la porta alle spalle col tacco 12 della scarpa e gettando la ramazza in in angolo....Senza tenere conto che faceva sentire inadeguate almeno il 90% delle donne,madri,mogli che vedevano questa pubblicità (ricordo degli anni 80) , in cui la cucina pulita in tempi record era grande almeno quanto un intero appartamento .... Questi messaggi subliminali hanno devastato l'equilibrio e la consapevolezza delle persone ,rendendole inadeguate o meglio incompatibili ai valori che ,in modo capzioso , erano parafrasati a quelli del 68 appunto. Ma non era così: l'intento era quello di creare una "clientela" femminile  e maschile acritica ed asservita appunto alla più bieca assuefazione a programmi televisivi che mettessero in evidenza quella che io chiamavo "pornografia dei sentimenti" , fin dalla introduzione da parte di Raffaella Carrà della trasmissione Carramba che sorpresa a metà degli anni novanta .
> Senza parlare di Forum, e di tutto il trash che si vede sui canali Rai e Mediaset.
> Ed oggi stiamo raccogliendo i frutti di questa strategia che  ha sepolto la moderazione,la riservatezza, il senso del limite e dell'opportuno. Mi chiedo come possano avermi fatto rimpiangere l'epoca di Ettore Bernabei....Ma basta guardare i palinsesti della rai dei suoi tempi per capirlo!


A parte Fusaro :carneval:, condivido.
La visione anni ottanta sembrava assurda alle persone adulte, ma ha creato le “nuove” generazioni.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quoto tutto. Specialmente il voler recuperare quanto perso nei secoli. Ma cosi ''la grande abbuffata'' le farà crepare.


Un tempo in effetti non si parlava neanche di divorzio, manco esisteva. Si buttavano giù i bocconcini di merda e si diceva che il coniuge  "aveva il vizio di andare al bar". Non giustifico eh.

Dico piuttosto che oggi come oggi il matrimonio è un istituto che ha perso parecchio appeal.

Basta comunque pensare che la legge che ha disciplinato recentemente le unioni civili ha omesso ogni riferimento al dovere di fedeltà. Bisognerebbe anche chiedersi a chi un tempo facesse comodo quel dovere, tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un tempo in effetti non si parlava neanche di divorzio, manco esisteva. Si buttavano giù i bocconcini di merda e si diceva che il coniuge  "aveva il vizio di andare al bar". Non giustifico eh.
> 
> Dico piuttosto che oggi come oggi il matrimonio è un istituto che ha perso parecchio appeal.
> 
> Basta comunque pensare che la legge che ha disciplinato recentemente le unioni civili ha omesso ogni riferimento al dovere di fedeltà. Bisognerebbe anche chiedersi a chi un tempo facesse comodo quel dovere, tanto per dirne una.


Ma quelli che andavano al bar... andavano al bar. Trovavano una valvola di sfogo, così come l’avevano le mogli che potevano rilassarsi con le vicine.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coppia giovane, si sposano.
> Ci sono difficoltà ad avere figli.
> Concepiscono con fivet due figli.
> Lui non la prende benissimo, non si coinvolge. Lei partorisce con l’assistenza dei genitori. *Il nonno materno, neanche giovanissimo, viene scambiato dalle infermiere per il padre dei bambini.*
> ...



Non sono protettivi, sono invadenti, la trattano come una bambina e le hanno impedito di _emanciparsi_ con il marito.
Per _farlo_ lei ha dovuto costruirsi la bolla del tradimento in cui poteva decidere in autonomia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coppia giovane, si sposano.
> Ci sono difficoltà ad avere figli.
> Concepiscono con fivet due figli.
> Lui non la prende benissimo, non si coinvolge. Lei partorisce con l’assistenza dei genitori. Il nonno materno, neanche giovanissimo, viene scambiato dalle infermiere per il padre dei bambini.
> ...


Parto con la seconda quando è stata commentata questa.
Poi ho anche “coppe e medaglie”


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma *quelli che andavano al bar... andavano al bar*. Trovavano una valvola di sfogo, così come l’avevano le mogli che potevano rilassarsi con le vicine.


Sì.
Non c'erano così tanti tradimenti, anche perché con figli e lavoro c'era ben altro a cui pensare e a 50 anni si era già vecchi.
Poi... non è che era ben visto uno che ci provava o una che accettava le avance.
Mia nonna aveva degli epiteti in dialetto poco carini per entrambi.
E' anche vero però che c'erano i tradimenti consumati in vacanza, quando partiva solo lei per due mesi con i figli e c'erano i classici vitelloni della riviera romagnola pronti a provarci.
Storie di tanti, tanti anni fa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non c'erano così tanti tradimenti, anche perché con figli e lavoro c'era ben altro a cui pensare e a 50 anni si era già vecchi.
> Poi... non è che era ben visto uno che ci provava o una che accettava le avance.


Fuori dalla Lombardia è un riferimento incomprensibile, ma è il tipo di coppia delineata da I Legnanesi.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intorno a me un ecatombe di coppie e matrimoni. Tutti con fattori comuni, mogli insoddisfatte di qualcosa (spesso lavoro), sempre piu assenti con figli, e con una crescente e spasmodica ricerca di libertà ed evasione  (uscite, amiche, estetista, parrucchiere, palestra, club, associazioni di ogni tipo ecc, eppure con figli dai 5 ai 10 anni il tempo è davvero poco), e ciliegina finale..la relazione extra...di lungo periodo, un fidanzamento parallelo..e infine scoperta. Soprattutto i mariti..lavoratori, testa sulle spalle, spesso ottimi padri presenti piu delle mogli, con un gran senso della famiglia, molto fiduciosi delle compagne tanto da non controllare, anche davanti a segnali evidenti, e..fedelissimi! Lo so..la mia popolazione statistica è piccola (4/5 coppie di amici)..però ...non posso che tirare le mie conclusioni. Ps tutti hanno cercato di superare dopo la scoperta ma poi sono capitolati, anche perche spesso le relazioni restavano sostanzialmente in piedi


Mah...io sono stata tradita principalmente perché alla palestra e al parrucchiere non ci ho investito più di tanto , dovendo occuparmi di bimbi piccoli e lavorando ... le uscite con amiche le avevo proprio bandite ....
Forse in questo caso tradisce lui e al contrario lei


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fuori dalla Lombardia è un riferimento incomprensibile, ma è il tipo di coppia delineata da I Legnanesi.


Sì.
La conosco bene.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Amici. 45 enni. Centro/Sud italia. Provincia medie dimensioni.


Io città, nord. Stesso range di età.
In giro trovi un sacco di donne.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Non c'erano così tanti tradimenti, anche perché con figli e lavoro c'era ben altro a cui pensare e a 50 anni si era già vecchi.
> Poi... non è che era ben visto uno che ci provava o una che accettava le avance.
> Mia nonna aveva degli epiteti in dialetto poco carini per entrambi.


Si apprezzava cio che si aveva. Avere un auto senza aria condizionata era tantissimo. Avere una brava donna e un buon uomo accanto era tantissimo. Vogliamo troppo. Tutto. E le donne forse inseguono piu di prima la perfezione, la bellezza eterna, e una storia extra ti conforta in tal senso. Sei ancora bella, proprio come la tua collega corteggiatissima, come quella della pubblicità, come belen.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah...io sono stata tradita principalmente perché alla palestra e al parrucchiere non ci ho investito più di tanto , dovendo occuparmi di bimbi piccoli e lavorando ... le uscite con amiche le avevo proprio bandite ....
> Forse in questo caso tradisce lui e al contrario lei


Tu eri la parte seria della coppia.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quelli che andavano al bar... andavano al bar. Trovavano una valvola di sfogo, così come l’avevano le mogli che potevano rilassarsi con le vicine.


Dicevano. (le mogli in casa) che loro andavano al bar  
Che. (sempre per le mogli) era posto  "da donnacce". Inutile negarlo: c'era una società fortemente ipocrita, in cui era chiaro che non è che gli uomini andassero solo con le prostitute. Però gli uomini andavano al bar. Le donne  "serie" al massimo appunto uscivano sul pianerottolo di casa. Tant'è che se venivano beccate a letto con uno rischiavano di finire al gabbio. Gli uomini no. Italia di non molto tempo fa. Oggi nessuno finisce al gabbio, c'è uguaglianza di genere FORMALE (speriamo di arrivarci, a quella sostanziale senza per questo chiamarci  "donmini" o roba simile  ), e guarda caso laddove si parla di unioni tra generi uguali la parola fedeltà e' scomparsa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dicevano. (le mogli in casa) che loro andavano al bar
> Che. (sempre per le mogli) era posto  "da donnacce". Inutile negarlo: c'era una società fortemente ipocrita, in cui era chiaro che non è che gli uomini andassero solo con le prostitute. Però gli uomini andavano al bar. Le donne  "serie" al massimo appunto uscivano sul pianerottolo di casa. Tant'è che se venivano beccate a letto con uno rischiavano di finire al gabbio. Gli uomini no. Italia di non molto tempo fa. Oggi nessuno finisce al gabbio, c'è uguaglianza di genere FORMALE (speriamo di arrivarci, a quella sostanziale senza per questo chiamarci  "donmini" o roba simile  ), e guarda caso laddove si parla di unioni tra generi uguali la parola fedeltà e' scomparsa.


Ma no.
Li vedevo al bar. Non era un posto da donne, a parte la vinaia, perché erano tutti uomini e giocavano a carte e dicevano parolacce che scandalizzavano le donne, ma era così anche lo stadio.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu eri la parte seria della coppia.


Anche perché più uno se ne frega più l altro si responsabilizza.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Li vedevo al bar. Non era un posto da donne, a parte la vinaia, perché erano tutti uomini e giocavano a carte e dicevano parolacce che scandalizzavano le donne, ma era così anche lo stadio.


Quindi si tradiva tutti con la stessa facilità?
Cioè: uno piglia, esce e va al bar. Ovviamente manco avvisa del rientro.
Una sta a casa, perché non solo il bar, ma anche le uscite serali da sole per le sposate erano sconvenienti. Così mi raccontavano i miei nonni, non stiamo parlando di secoli fa.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dicevano. (le mogli in casa) che loro andavano al bar
> Che. (sempre per le mogli) era posto  "da donnacce". Inutile negarlo: c'era una società fortemente ipocrita, in cui era chiaro che non è che gli uomini andassero solo con le prostitute. Però gli uomini andavano al bar. Le donne  "serie" al massimo appunto uscivano sul pianerottolo di casa. Tant'è che se venivano beccate a letto con uno rischiavano di finire al gabbio. Gli uomini no. Italia di non molto tempo fa. Oggi nessuno finisce al gabbio, c'è uguaglianza di genere FORMALE (speriamo di arrivarci, a quella sostanziale senza per questo chiamarci  "donmini" o roba simile  ), e guarda caso laddove si parla di unioni tra generi uguali la parola fedeltà e' scomparsa.


Oh, io sarò cresciuto con i nonni e gente nata intorno ai primi del 900 a Milano ma ho tutt'altra percezione.
Gli uomini andavano veramente al bar, luogo maschile per eccellenza fino agli anni 60.
Le donne stavano a chiacchierare tra loro in cortile, nelle case, nelle lavanderie a gettone, al mercato, nei negozi, ovunque.
L'esempio citato da Brunetta dei Legnanesi è corretto.
La quasi totalità degli spazi erano femminili. L'uomo aveva il bar e il luogo di lavoro.
Le puttane le frequentavano in pochi.
E si sapeva chi erano.
Non si tradiva perché di uomini in giro ce n'erano pochi. Non c'era promiscuità, neppure nei luoghi di lavoro.
I primi tradimenti femminili si diffusero con le vacanze al mare e il lavoro femminile.
I vitelloni locali aspettavano le moglie e le madri e ci provavano.
Loro erano sole, senza il marito e qualcuna ci cascava.
Poi tutto rimaneva confinato nell'ambito vacanziero.
Nelle fabbriche e negli uffici nascevano amori.
E via così...
Lontano dagli occhi, lontano dal cuore... tutto può accadere.
Più promiscuità crei, più situazioni hai per invogliare una persona a tradire.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi si tradiva tutti con la stessa facilità?
> Cioè: uno piglia, esce e va al bar. Ovviamente manco avvisa del rientro.
> Una sta a casa, perché non solo il bar, ma anche *le uscite serali da sole per le sposate erano sconvenienti*. Così mi raccontavano i miei nonni, non stiamo parlando di secoli fa.


Lo erano per tutti.
Uomini e donne.
Figurati se l'uomo poteva uscire da solo...
T'aspettava la moglie col matterello davanti alla porta, come nelle vignette umoristiche dell'epoca.


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu eri la parte seria della coppia.


Non andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, togliere tempo a se stesse fa "parte seria della coppia"?


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, io sarò cresciuto con i nonni e gente nata intorno ai primi del 900 a Milano ma ho tutt'altra percezione.
> Gli uomini andavano veramente al bar, luogo maschile per eccellenza fino agli anni 60.
> Le donne stavano a chiacchierare tra loro in cortile, nelle case, nelle lavanderie a gettone, al mercato, nei negozi, ovunque.
> L'esempio citato da Brunetta dei Legnanesi è corretto.
> ...


Mah... 

Sulle vacanze separate ti posso solo dire che all'esito della prima estate fatta parzialmente lontana dall'ex marito, in effetti al rientro notai la sostituzione di diversi capi intimi. Boh...


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo erano per tutti.
> Uomini e donne.
> Figurati se l'uomo poteva uscire da solo...
> T'aspettava la moglie col matterello davanti alla porta, come nelle vignette umoristiche dell'epoca.


Che però ritraevano l'uomo di rincaso, e la donna lì incazzata dopo aver atteso.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, togliere tempo a se stesse fa "parte seria della coppia"?


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, togliere tempo a se stesse fa "parte seria della coppia"?


No.
Fa di necessità virtù, se non hai tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No.
> Fa di necessità virtù, se non hai tempo.


È una scelta ma non fa di te la parte seria 
Vorrebbe dire che chi si è concessa parrucchiere aperitivo e palestra (senza esagerare) e ha lasciato i bambini non in un orfanotrofio ma con persone con cui stavano bene non è parte seria di un matrimonio


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, togliere tempo a se stesse fa "parte seria della coppia"?


Conoscendo la storia di jaca, direi di sì.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

... Non la trovo da nessuna parte...

Ma ve la ricordate la pubblicità  "se acquisti un tappeto tapiro, a tuo marito passa la voglia di andare in giro"? 

E lui bello addivanato in casa con la moglie e il tappeto? 

Oh... Ero bambina io eh....


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conoscendo la storia di jaca, direi di sì.


Non conosco la sua storia ma spero che non dipenda da questo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi si tradiva tutti con la stessa facilità?
> Cioè: uno piglia, esce e va al bar. Ovviamente manco avvisa del rientro.
> Una sta a casa, perché non solo il bar, ma anche le uscite serali da sole per le sposate erano sconvenienti. Così mi raccontavano i miei nonni, non stiamo parlando di secoli fa.


Infatti io c’ero.
Non c’entra io tradimento. Il Ferroviere racconta in modo realistico quel mondo. C’era anche chi tradiva, ma era stigmatizzato da tutti.
Chi andava al bar, andava al bar.
Non dico che fosse positiva quella divisione dei ruoli, ma non corrispondeva a una situazione di tradimento. Era più una divisione di mondi che si incontravano per formare una famiglia, ma non avevano molti punti in comune.


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> ... Non la trovo da nessuna parte...
> 
> Ma ve la ricordate la pubblicità  "se acquisti un tappeto tapiro, a tuo marito passa la voglia di andare in giro"?
> 
> ...


Io mai sentito. Che diavolo di tappeto era? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, togliere tempo a se stesse fa "parte seria della coppia"?


Dipende perché si va dal parrucchiere o in palestra...


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È una scelta ma non fa di te la parte seria
> Vorrebbe dire che chi si è concessa parrucchiere aperitivo e palestra (senza esagerare) e ha lasciato i bambini non in un orfanotrofio ma con persone con cui stavano bene non è parte seria di un matrimonio


Se non hai nessuno con cui lasciarli, o magari già li devi lasciare parecchio per lavoro, il parrucchiere e l'estetista e la palestra sono lussi. Che peraltro si fanno durare molto poco, ricordo ben io una volta in cui dissi al parrucchiere  "tempo scaduto", ed erano tre mesi che non ci andavo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, togliere tempo a se stesse fa "parte seria della coppia"?


se non ci vai perchè non ne hai il tempo o i soldi sì.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È una scelta ma non fa di te la parte seria
> Vorrebbe dire che chi si è concessa parrucchiere aperitivo e palestra (senza esagerare) e ha lasciato i bambini non in un orfanotrofio ma con persone con cui stavano bene non è parte seria di un matrimonio


Se li ha lasciati al marito o alla moglie ha NON ha potuto fare le stesse cose perché qualcuno comunque si doveva occupare della casa la parte seria è quella che si è assunta le responsabilità.
Nel caso di Jacaranda è evidente.
Se lei non ha avuto quel tempo è anche perché il marito tornava a casa tardi per andare con l'amante.
La stessa cosa portei dire di una mia cara amica che lasciava il marito a casa con i figli per andare a ballare.
Seeeeee,  a ballare...:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Poi, per carità, quella mia cara amica è una bella ragazza e ci si passa sopra sui piatti lasciati nel lavello, però....
Cazzo, tuo marito lavora fino alle 20, tu fai la casalinga, lui torna a casa e tu esci per andare a ballare lasciando i piatti della sera prima nel lavello?


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende perché si va dal parrucchiere o in palestra...


Per sentirsi belle e fare qualcosa solo per se stesse. Non bisogna sempre pensare che invece della piega ai capelli ci si fa fare la revisione alla patata eh


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io mai sentito. Che diavolo di tappeto era? :rotfl:




E "Ba-le-no... E lavoro meno"? Con tanto di balletto di lei che poi aveva tempo per stare col marito dopo le pulizie? Ovviamente lui in giacca e cravatta  

O ancora l'appretto che rinnova i tessuti e " rinnova i mariti" (con tanto di sguardo complice al pubblico femminile)?


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non ci vai perchè non ne hai il tempo o i soldi sì.


Ripeto, non definirei una persona "seria" solo per questo.


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E "Ba-le-no... E lavoro meno"? Con tanto di balletto di lei che poi aveva tempo per stare col marito dopo le pulizie? Ovviamente lui in giacca e cravatta
> 
> O ancora l'appretto che rinnova i tessuti e " rinnova i mariti" (con tanto di sguardo complice al pubblico femminile)?


Baleno e lavoro meno sì, l'ho visto da qualche parte! Mi rimane sempre la curiosità sul tappeto che appiccica i mariti. Mi fa pensare ad uno di quei fogli cattura mosche ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Per sentirsi belle e fare qualcosa solo per se stesse. Non bisogna sempre pensare che invece della piega ai capelli ci si fa fare la revisione alla patata eh


Quelle di cui si parlava ...avevano altri interessi.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io c’ero.
> Non c’entra io tradimento. Il Ferroviere racconta in modo realistico quel mondo. C’era anche chi tradiva, ma era stigmatizzato da tutti.
> Chi andava al bar, andava al bar.
> Non dico che fosse positiva quella divisione dei ruoli, ma non corrispondeva a una situazione di tradimento. Era più una divisione di mondi che si incontravano per formare una famiglia, ma non avevano molti punti in comune.



Difatti il tradimento cresce con la promiscuità, non dipende solo dai costumi.
Io ho lavorato per anni solo con uomini e l'ambiente era claustrale.
Guai a avere una dubbia moralità.
Quando mai avrei potuto tradire?
E con chi? E chi mi avrebbe supportato?
Avrei avuto il mondo contro. Il fine era sempre e solo il lavoro.
E' cambiato tutto, criteri lavorativi compresi, quando è divenuto promiscuo. Si è svaccato letteralmente.
Mia moglie non mi avrebbe tradito se il suo ambiente fosse stato esclusivamente femminile, perché avrebbe stemperato come da noi qualsiasi velleità.
Ma c'erano centinaia di uomini e quattro donne.
Anche solo per una questione statistica prima o poi...
Ma il licet è partito dalla capa, che già tradiva, e dalle altre, tutte sposate, tutte pluritraditrici.
Ci avevano preso gusto: avevano l'harem. Inviti a cena, regali, sesso, galanterie, complimenti, uomini che impazzivano per loro... 
E chi ci rinuncia?
Una dell'ambiente, una tipa carina, si dice che abbia distrutto più di un matrimonio.
Statisticamente è assai probabile.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Per sentirsi belle e fare qualcosa solo per se stesse. Non bisogna sempre pensare che invece della piega ai capelli ci si fa fare la revisione alla patata eh


Ma difatti mia moglie va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, fa burlesque e va in palestra due svolte la settimana, poi l'aperitivo con le amiche il venerdì che lavora mezza giornata.
Qualcosa per sè lo fa.
Io accompagno mia figlia quando lei non c'è.
Però mi ha tradito durante il suo orario di lavoro.
Io finora mai.
Quando potrei, in effetti?
Suvvia, un po' in giro vado.
E quel fare qualcosa per sè stesse ha tante volte un solo significato.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se non hai nessuno con cui lasciarli, o magari già li devi lasciare parecchio per lavoro, il parrucchiere e l'estetista e la palestra sono lussi. Che peraltro si fanno durare molto poco, ricordo ben io una volta in cui dissi al parrucchiere  "tempo scaduto", ed erano tre mesi che non ci andavo.


E concordo
Ripeto non mi sento meno seria di chi ha fatto scelte diverse
O sicuramente non mi sento meno seria per questo


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ripeto, non definirei una persona "seria" solo per questo.


Ma santo cielo, se a casa non c'è mai nessuno ad aiutarti, magari lavori e il figlio riesci a vederlo dalle 16.00 in poi, com'è che c'è tutto sto tempo per palestra e company? Sto parlando di una fase, in cui i figli sono piccoli. Mettiamoci palestra una volta a settimana. (che è poco). Più parrucchiere /estetista / unghie un'altra volta.
E non diamo per scontata la disponibilità dei nonni.
Ovviamente si torna dopo il lavoro, e si ha pure da pensare di fare il bagno alla peste, organizzare la cena. E nessuno che c'è ad aiutarti.
Mi spieghi come fai ad andare in palestra regolarmente?

Spiegatemela davvero, sta ricetta!


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E concordo
> Ripeto non mi sento meno seria di chi ha fatto scelte diverse
> O sicuramente non mi sento meno seria per questo


Però sei una traditrice, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Difatti il tradimento cresce con la promiscuità, non dipende solo dai costumi.
> Io ho lavorato per anni solo con uomini e l'ambiente era claustrale.
> Guai a avere una dubbia moralità.
> Quando mai avrei potuto tradire?
> ...


Più che la presenza di entrambi i sessi nel luogo di lavoro, conta il clima “culturale” che si crea e che è una conseguenza della “cultura” generale.
Non è che il consumismo è stato spinto per distruggere un modello famigliare e di coppia, la distruzione è un effetto collaterale.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se li ha lasciati al marito o alla moglie ha NON ha potuto fare le stesse cose perché qualcuno comunque si doveva occupare della casa la parte seria è quella che si è assunta le responsabilità.
> Nel caso di Jacaranda è evidente.
> Se lei non ha avuto quel tempo è anche perché il marito tornava a casa tardi per andare con l'amante.
> La stessa cosa portei dire di una mia cara amica che lasciava il marito a casa con i figli per andare a ballare.
> ...


Stai aggiungendo cose
Io parto da parrucchiere e aperitivi. Non di tempo che dedichi tu ad amanti o io
Ovvio che messa così acquista un altro significato
Non credo però che queste siano le motivazioni (ammesso che ci siano) per essere traditi


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> P*iù che la presenza di entrambi i sessi n*el luogo di lavoro, conta il clima “culturale” che si crea e che è una conseguenza della “cultura” generale.
> Non è che il consumismo è stato spinto per distruggere un modello famigliare e di coppia, la distruzione è un effetto collaterale.


La presenza influenza pian piano le regole, non sottovalutarla.
L'ho visto da noi...


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stai aggiungendo cose
> Io parto da parrucchiere e aperitivi. Non di tempo che dedichi tu ad amanti o io
> Ovvio che messa così acquista un altro significato
> Non credo però che queste siano le motivazioni (ammesso che ci siano) per essere traditi


Se non esci e non hai mai tempo da gestire per te perché lavori e ti occupi dei figli o hai una vita routinaria, hai voglia a tradire...
Mi riferisco soprattutto a Jacaranda, ma anche io potrei dire la stessa cosa.
Anche se adesso il tempo per me me lo sto ritagliando, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La presenza influenza pian piano le regole, non sottovalutarla.
> L'ho visto da noi...


In un posto piccolo è un cambiamento notevole. Ma nella grande industria c’è sempre stata.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto


Se si esagera si. Se ogni pomeriggio uscita da lavoro alle 18 (dalle 8 di mattina fuori casa) hai (alternativamente o insieme) palestra/ parrucco/ estetista/ associazione vattelapesca e aperitivo o cena o discoteca...be chi cazz sta a casa coi figli....o chi c è a creare un po di clima familiare. La baby sitter o l altro genitore. Vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ora dopo due anni ..e relazione extra..guarda un po si è tornati a ritmi decenti...peccato che le ferite ancora bruciano e a nulla vale piangere lacrime di coccodrillo. Un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto fa bene, un litro a giorno fa venire cirrosi epatica.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo, se a casa non c'è mai nessuno ad aiutarti, magari lavori e il figlio riesci a vederlo dalle 16.00 in poi, com'è che c'è tutto sto tempo per palestra e company? Sto parlando di una fase, in cui i figli sono piccoli. Mettiamoci palestra una volta a settimana. (che è poco). Più parrucchiere /estetista / unghie un'altra volta.
> E non diamo per scontata la disponibilità dei nonni.
> Ovviamente si torna dopo il lavoro, e si ha pure da pensare di fare il bagno alla peste, organizzare la cena. E nessuno che c'è ad aiutarti.
> Mi spieghi come fai ad andare in palestra regolarmente?
> ...


Se non vai perché non hai tempo o soldi o altro non vai per questo non perché sei più seria di me che ho la possibilità di andarci


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Però sei una traditrice, comunque.


E cosa c’entra?
Quando avevo i figli piccoli avevo i miei spazi e cercavo spazi solo di coppia. Non tradivo. Ero meno seria ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se non esci e non hai mai tempo da gestire per te perché lavori e ti occupi dei figli o hai una vita routinaria, hai voglia a tradire...
> Mi riferisco soprattutto a Jacaranda, ma anche io potrei dire la stessa cosa.
> Anche se adesso il tempo per me me lo sto ritagliando, eh.


Quindi sei serio perché non hai tempo? 
Perché stiamo discutendo della serietà di una persona in base al fatto che abbia modo di ritagliarsi spazi suoi e non per tradire


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un posto piccolo è un cambiamento notevole. Ma nella grande industria c’è sempre stata.


https://www.ibs.it/senso-costumi-se...MIrrzG7beJ4wIVV-R3Ch324gdsEAQYBCABEgKHwfD_BwE

Libro interessante, a proposito.
Lo lessi tanti anni fa.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se si esagera si. Se ogni pomeriggio uscita da lavoro alle 18 (dalle 8 di mattina fuori casa) hai (alternativamente o insieme) palestra/ parrucco/ estetista/ associazione vattelapesca e aperitivo o cena o discoteca...be chi cazz sta a casa coi figli....o chi c è a creare un po di clima familiare. La baby sitter o l altro genitore. Vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ora dopo due anni ..e relazione extra..guarda un po si è tornati a ritmi decenti...peccato che le ferite ancora bruciano e a nulla vale piangere lacrime di coccodrillo. Un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto fa bene, un litro a giorno fa venire cirrosi epatica.


Infatti ho specificato senza esagerare.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E concordo
> Ripeto non mi sento meno seria di chi ha fatto scelte diverse
> O sicuramente non mi sento meno seria per questo


Beh. Rifarei tutto, ma forse avrei preferito che anziché in giro per i cazzi suoi (che a lui non mancavano) qualche volta avesse detto  "torno prima". Qualche volta. A richiesta, la risposta era che non riusciva. Però se doveva uscire prima per i suoi svaghi il tempo lo trovava. Poi mi perculava pure la volta che magari tornava alle 19.30.  "Sono tornato prima!". E allora che devo dire? Che non avrei mai desiderato un momento per me? Che le "cartucce" delle sostituzioni  (aveva pure da ridire se lasciavo il bimbo dai miei) le usavo mezz'ora per fare la spesa da sola???


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se si esagera si. Se ogni pomeriggio uscita da lavoro alle 18 (dalle 8 di mattina fuori casa) hai (alternativamente o insieme) palestra/ parrucco/ estetista/ associazione vattelapesca e aperitivo o cena o discoteca...be chi cazz sta a casa coi figli....o chi c è a creare un po di clima familiare. La baby sitter o l altro genitore. Vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ora dopo due anni ..e relazione extra..guarda un po si è tornati a ritmi decenti...peccato che le ferite ancora bruciano e a nulla vale piangere lacrime di coccodrillo. Un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto fa bene, un litro a giorno fa venire cirrosi epatica.


Il fatto è che l'aperitivo con le amiche, l'uscita con la compagnia o vattelappesca si può facilmente trasformare senza che nessuno se ne accorga nella serata con l'amante.
La serata con i figli a casa no.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende perché si va dal parrucchiere o in palestra...


Per essere più performanti, per far perdere tracce, per evitare di stare a casa che opprime con doveri e soprattutto se hai relazione extra non vuoi stare accanto al ''mostro''


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Rifarei tutto, ma forse avrei preferito che anziché in giro per i cazzi suoi (che a lui non mancavano) qualche volta avesse detto  "torno prima". Qualche volta. A richiesta, la risposta era che non riusciva. Però se doveva uscire prima per i suoi svaghi il tempo lo trovava. Poi mi perculava pure la volta che magari tornava alle 19.30.  "Sono tornato prima!". E allora che devo dire? Che non avrei mai desiderato un momento per me? Che le "cartucce" delle sostituzioni  (aveva pure da ridire se lasciavo il bimbo dai miei) le usavo mezz'ora per fare la spesa da sola???


Più che comprensibile
Io per il carattere che ho dubito ci sarei riuscita. Più come sempre avrei dovuto trovarmici in una situazione così


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi sei serio perché non hai tempo?
> Perché stiamo discutendo della serietà di una persona in base al fatto che abbia modo di ritagliarsi spazi suoi e non per tradire


Il marito di Jacaranda che la mollava a casa a farsi un mazzo con 3 figli per scoparsi le amanti raccontando frottole ti sembra uno serio?
A me sembra seria lei e se fossi al suo posto renderei a lui la stessa moneta che ha ricevuto, lasciandolo a farsi quel mazzo che si è sobbarcata lei per anni.
Miss Leggerezza che usciva per andare a ballare e facendo la casalinga aveva l'amante durante il giorno ti sembra seria?
A me sembra serio il marito, che oltre a lavorare stava a casa con i figli, preparava da mangiare e lavava i piatti quando lei voleva i suoi spazi. E lui era talmente stanco che voleva solo il divano e i figli.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per essere più performanti, per far perdere tracce, per evitare di stare a casa che opprime con doveri e soprattutto se hai relazione extra non vuoi stare accanto al ''mostro''


Mamma mia però ....pessimismo e fastidio proprio


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti mia moglie va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, fa burlesque e va in palestra due svolte la settimana, poi l'aperitivo con le amiche il venerdì che lavora mezza giornata.
> Qualcosa per sè lo fa.
> Io accompagno mia figlia quando lei non c'è.
> Però mi ha tradito durante il suo orario di lavoro.
> ...


Lode e bacio accademico


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se si esagera si. Se ogni pomeriggio uscita da lavoro alle 18 (dalle 8 di mattina fuori casa) hai (alternativamente o insieme) palestra/ parrucco/ estetista/ associazione vattelapesca e aperitivo o cena o discoteca...be chi cazz sta a casa coi figli....o chi c è a creare un po di clima familiare. La baby sitter o l altro genitore. Vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ora dopo due anni ..e relazione extra..guarda un po si è tornati a ritmi decenti...peccato che le ferite ancora bruciano e a nulla vale piangere lacrime di coccodrillo. Un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto fa bene, un litro a giorno fa venire cirrosi epatica.


Vero.
Però bisogna anche non auspicare un ritorno alla casalinga, anche perché oggi la casalinga non lava le lenzuola a mano come negli anni cinquanta.
L’equilibrio tra tempo da dedicare alla famiglia, alla coppia e alla ricarica individuale deve trovare un equilibrio.
Altrimenti se entrambi i genitori hanno diritto a due giorni di palestra alternati è un giorno di aperitivo, con i figli chi ci sta e quando i figli condividono il tempo con entrambi i genitori, visto che pure loro devono avere un paio di attività da svolgere, se no sono considerati senza opportunità?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il marito di Jacaranda che la mollava a casa a farsi un mazzo con 3 figli per scoparsi le amanti raccontando frottole ti sembra uno serio?
> A me sembra seria lei e se fossi al suo posto renderei a lui la stessa moneta che ha ricevuto, lasciandolo a farsi quel mazzo che si è sobbarcata lei per anni.
> Miss Leggerezza che usciva per andare a ballare e facendo la casalinga aveva l'amante durante il giorno ti sembra seria?
> A me sembra serio il marito, che oltre a lavorare stava a casa con i figli, preparava da mangiare e lavava i piatti.


Va be [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ok 
Tutte persone poco serie quelle che senza tradire hanno fatto scelte diverse. 
A posto


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, io sarò cresciuto con i nonni e gente nata intorno ai primi del 900 a Milano ma ho tutt'altra percezione.
> Gli uomini andavano veramente al bar, luogo maschile per eccellenza fino agli anni 60.
> Le donne stavano a chiacchierare tra loro in cortile, nelle case, nelle lavanderie a gettone, al mercato, nei negozi, ovunque.
> L'esempio citato da Brunetta dei Legnanesi è corretto.
> ...


Di fondo c’era la gogna sociale . Se la donna tradiva veniva classificata come una zoccola  e per i secoli a venire ne venivano marchiati a fuoco anche le generazioni future ....


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be @_danny_ ok
> Tutte persone poco serie quelle che senza tradire hanno fatto scelte diverse.
> A posto


Se hanno scaricato sull'altro gli oneri direi di sì.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi sei serio perché non hai tempo?
> Perché stiamo discutendo della serietà di una persona in base al fatto che abbia modo di ritagliarsi spazi suoi e non per tradire


Spazi propri sono sacrosanti! Se diventano troppi, no. Se hai figli piccoli (che hai deciso di far venire al mondo), e se lavori e esci alle 18...purtroppo ti stai e rimandi a tempi migliori aperitivi..parrucco...associazione del cazzo. Io lo faccio e non mi pesa. Dopo lavoro sono tutto per le piccole, poi cena con loro e magari la moglie/madre...che però   il 90 per cento delle volte aveva sempre qualcosa da fare. Poi puf...pure tradimento come contorno. Io penso che sottarre a casa e non prendersi responsabilita che comporta una famiglia è già propedeutico alla nuova adolescenza che porterà l effetto Titanic contro iceberg.


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo, se a casa non c'è mai nessuno ad aiutarti, magari lavori e il figlio riesci a vederlo dalle 16.00 in poi, com'è che c'è tutto sto tempo per palestra e company? Sto parlando di una fase, in cui i figli sono piccoli. Mettiamoci palestra una volta a settimana. (che è poco). Più parrucchiere /estetista / unghie un'altra volta.
> E non diamo per scontata la disponibilità dei nonni.
> Ovviamente si torna dopo il lavoro, e si ha pure da pensare di fare il bagno alla peste, organizzare la cena. E nessuno che c'è ad aiutarti.
> Mi spieghi come fai ad andare in palestra regolarmente?
> ...


Quale ricetta stai chiedendo? Di donne che crescono i figli da sole ce ne sono sempre state e ce ne sono tutt'ora. Se voglio ritagliarmi del tempo per me stessa non devo sentirmi meno seria di una che non lo fa. Tutto qui.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mamma mia però ....pessimismo e fastidio proprio


Vita vissuta tesoro


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo, se a casa non c'è mai nessuno ad aiutarti, magari lavori e il figlio riesci a vederlo dalle 16.00 in poi, com'è che c'è tutto sto tempo per palestra e company? Sto parlando di una fase, in cui i figli sono piccoli. Mettiamoci palestra una volta a settimana. (che è poco). Più parrucchiere /estetista / unghie un'altra volta.
> E non diamo per scontata la disponibilità dei nonni.
> Ovviamente si torna dopo il lavoro, e si ha pure da pensare di fare il bagno alla peste, organizzare la cena. E nessuno che c'è ad aiutarti.
> Mi spieghi come fai ad andare in palestra regolarmente?
> ...


Io non sono riuscita neppure a fare l’allattamenro, altrimenti mi sari trovata senza “cadrega” al rientro della maternità brevissima .... o con un ruolo ridimensionato dopo aver investito tante fatiche per acquisire un ruolo di rilievo 
Andare dal parrucchiere o in palestra quando torni la sera alle otto e tuo figlio di un anno non ti ha visto per tutto il giorno ... lo trovavo tempo sottratto al pargolo ... preferivo lavarmi i capelli da sola quando dormiva....
l’aiuto lo avevo  ...ma che fai, torni tardi già in settimana e il week end ti organizzi lasciando il figlio che non hai visto per stare due ore dal parrucchiere ? Boh ..
Se lo puoi fare perché hai orari diversi bene ... il discorso è diverso


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale ricetta stai chiedendo? Di donne che crescono i figli da sole ce ne sono sempre state e ce ne sono tutt'ora. Se voglio ritagliarmi del tempo per me stessa non devo sentirmi meno seria di una che non lo fa. Tutto qui.


Spazi tutti tuoi solo se assicuri almeno due ore ai figli e marito. Ok? Forse cosi ci capiamo. Se no si sfascia tutto. Fidati.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se hanno scaricato sull'altro gli oneri direi di sì.


Il discorso sta pigliando la piega per cui entrambi si devono fare i fatti loro. A prescindere dagli impegni. E se hai figli di tre anni da andare a prendere alla materna, o più grandi da seguire nei compiti, che si fottano almeno una volta a settimana. Il padre non c'è. La madre nemmeno. Diamo per scontati i nonni. Non una tantum.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non sono riuscita neppure a fare l’allattamenro, altrimenti mi sari trovata senza “cadrega” al rientro della maternità brevissima .... o con un ruolo ridimensionato dopo aver investito tante fatiche per acquisire un ruolo di rilievo
> Andare dal parrucchiere o in palestra quando torni la sera alle otto e tuo figlio di un anno non ti ha visto per tutto il giorno ... lo trovavo tempo sottratto al pargolo ... preferivo lavarmi i capelli da sola quando dormiva....
> l’aiuto lo avevo  ...ma che fai, torni tardi già in settimana e il week end ti organizzi lasciando il figlio che non hai visto per stare due ore dal parrucchiere ? Boh ..
> Se lo puoi fare perché hai orari diversi bene ... il discorso è diverso


Assafa c è chi ragiona


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti mia moglie va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, fa burlesque e va in palestra due svolte la settimana, poi l'aperitivo con le amiche il venerdì che lavora mezza giornata.
> Qualcosa per sè lo fa.
> Io accompagno mia figlia quando lei non c'è.
> Però mi ha tradito durante il suo orario di lavoro.
> ...


Ci sono mogli che sono casalinghe e mamme a tempo pieno, eppure tradiscono. 
E non trovare scuse te. Se vuoi tradire il modo lo trovi


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Spazi tutti tuoi solo se assicuri almeno due ore ai figli e marito. Ok? Forse cosi ci capiamo. Se no si sfascia tutto. Fidati.


Non mi fido ma grazie


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se hanno scaricato sull'altro gli oneri direi di sì.


Io non ho mai scaricato e nessuno ha scaricato su di me. Non lo avrei permesso per altro


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale ricetta stai chiedendo? Di donne che crescono i figli da sole ce ne sono sempre state e ce ne sono tutt'ora. Se voglio ritagliarmi del tempo per me stessa non devo sentirmi meno seria di una che non lo fa. Tutto qui.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non sono riuscita neppure a fare l’allattamenro, altrimenti mi sari trovata senza “cadrega” al rientro della maternità brevissima .... o con un ruolo ridimensionato dopo aver investito tante fatiche per acquisire un ruolo di rilievo
> Andare dal parrucchiere o in palestra quando torni la sera alle otto e tuo figlio di un anno non ti ha visto per tutto il giorno ... lo trovavo tempo sottratto al pargolo ... preferivo lavarmi i capelli da sola quando dormiva....
> l’aiuto lo avevo  ...ma che fai, torni tardi già in settimana e il week end ti organizzi lasciando il figlio che non hai visto per stare due ore dal parrucchiere ? Boh ..
> Se lo puoi fare perché hai orari diversi bene ... il discorso è diverso


Ma sono semplicemente scelte che una fa in serenità 
Io avrei rischiato di gettare un figlio dalla finestra se non avessi avuto spazi miei e sicuramente sarebbe stato peggio che lasciarlo un paio di ora una volta la settimana


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Spazi tutti tuoi solo se assicuri almeno due ore ai figli e marito. Ok? Forse cosi ci capiamo. Se no si sfascia tutto. Fidati.


Ma anche di più 
Per altro gli spazi miei comprendono anche spazi di coppia


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non mi fido ma grazie


Quante ore dedicava tua madre a te? Quante volte tornava dopo cena? Quante volte sei stata sola con baby sitter o tuo padre perche lei era al parrucco, palestra, unghie... mi dirai i tempi sono cambiati..certo. e infatti c è lo sfascio in giro. Non perche sia ingiusto fare qualcosa per se ma perche molti ne abusano e non capiscono che ogni età ha proprie responsabilità. Specie con figli piccoli.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche di più
> Per altro gli spazi miei comprendono anche spazi di coppia


Bene. Quando si fa il minimo per figli e coppia e si fa di qualità si può poi passare a fare altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma sono semplicemente scelte che una fa in serenità
> Io avrei rischiato di gettare un figlio dalla finestra se non avessi avuto spazi miei e sicuramente sarebbe stato peggio che lasciarlo un paio di ora una volta la settimana


Assolutamente ..
Credo che la si stia prendendo un po’ sul personale quando il discorso era diverso .
Credo che Danny intendesse riferirsi al caso specifico in raffronto con le scelte di uno rispetto a quelle fatte senza pistola alla tempia dall’altro ... 
più che seria me, definisce poco serio lui ..ecco..mettiamola così , per capirci. 
Ed è questo il punto più dolente rispetto alla scopatio... quello che ha fatto venire i nervi è la “paraculatio”


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Spazi propri sono sacrosanti! Se diventano troppi, no. Se hai figli piccoli (che hai deciso di far venire al mondo), e se lavori e esci alle 18...purtroppo ti stai e rimandi a tempi migliori aperitivi..parrucco...associazione del cazzo. Io lo faccio e non mi pesa. Dopo lavoro sono tutto per le piccole, poi cena con loro e magari la moglie/madre...che però   il 90 per cento delle volte aveva sempre qualcosa da fare. Poi puf...pure tradimento come contorno. Io penso che sottarre a casa e non prendersi responsabilita che comporta una famiglia è già propedeutico alla nuova adolescenza che porterà l effetto Titanic contro iceberg.


Può essere o no.
Però il desiderio di evadere dalla famiglia può manifestarsi prima con gli spazi propri e poi con il tradimento che, oltretutto, non viene neanche attuato sottraendo tempo alla famiglia, perché quel tempo non era già della famiglia. Non sempre, ma può essere. Anche perché è un sintomo che la famiglia è vista come sottrazione di tempo al sé.
Per me il tempo in famiglia era tempo per ME, li avevo voluti io i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente ..
> Credo che la si stia prendendo un po’ sul personale quando il discorso era diverso .
> Credo che Danny intendesse riferirsi al caso specifico in raffronto con le scelte di uno rispetto a quelle fatte senza pistola alla tempia dall’altro ...
> più che seria me, definisce poco serio lui ..ecco..mettiamola così , per capirci.
> Ed è questo il punto più dolente rispetto alla scopatio... quello che ha fatto venire i nervi è la “paraculatio”


Bella la paraculatio :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ripeto, non definirei una persona "seria" solo per questo.


Non è a questo che ho risposto, infatti


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quante ore dedicava tua madre a te? Quante volte tornava dopo cena? Quante volte sei stata sola con baby sitter o tuo padre perche lei era al parrucco, palestra, unghie... mi dirai i tempi sono cambiati..certo. e infatti c è lo sfascio in giro. Non perche sia ingiusto fare qualcosa per se ma perche molti ne abusano e non capiscono che ogni età ha proprie responsabilità. Specie con figli piccoli.


L'abuso, come per tutto, non va mai bene. Non va bene nemmeno la privazione. Mia madre è stata un ottimo esempio. Sono quella che sono anche grazie a lei. E non perché fossero altri tempi. Questa cosa "degli altri tempi" non mi è mai piaciuta.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere o no.
> Però il desiderio di evadere dalla famiglia può manifestarsi prima con gli spazi propri e poi con il tradimento che, oltretutto, non viene neanche attuato sottraendo tempo alla famiglia, perché quel tempo non era già della famiglia. Non sempre, ma può essere. Anche perché è un sintomo che la famiglia è vista come sottrazione di tempo al sé.
> Per me il tempo in famiglia era tempo per ME, li avevo voluti io i figli.


Proprio così


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2019)

No, scusa , vera; in realtà la domanda era posta come hai sottolineato.io intendevo invece ribadire il concetto di quanto quello fosse un problema che riguardava la coppia e non solo chi non riusciva a ritagliarsi gli spazi. La serietà poi al solito nella buona fede e nella lealtà


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Di fondo c’era la gogna sociale . Se la donna tradiva veniva classificata come una zoccola  e per i secoli a venire ne venivano marchiati a fuoco anche le generazioni future ....


Ti assicuro che capitava anche agli uomini, e lo so per esperienza familiare.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Spazi tutti tuoi solo se assicuri almeno due ore ai figli e marito. Ok? Forse cosi ci capiamo. Se no si sfascia tutto. Fidati.





Foglia ha detto:


> Il discorso sta pigliando la piega per cui entrambi si devono fare i fatti loro. A prescindere dagli impegni. E se hai figli di tre anni da andare a prendere alla materna, o più grandi da seguire nei compiti, che si fottano almeno una volta a settimana. Il padre non c'è. La madre nemmeno. Diamo per scontati i nonni. Non una tantum.


Diciamo che il primo impegno da genitori sono i figli, poi il lavoro, e alla fine il resto.
Ci si ritaglia il tempo per sé quando si può.
Giusto e sacrosanto, ma non prioritario.
In tutto questo è anche opportuno fare cose insieme da coppia, per non scoppiare in breve tempo.
Perché quando puoi crearti la bolla del disimpegno fuori, io CAPISCO BENISSIMO che pian piano possa diventare anche  molto più piacevole del duro impegno per gli altri che si ha a casa.



Vera ha detto:


> *Ci sono mogli che sono casalinghe e mamme a tempo pieno, eppure tradiscono. *
> E non trovare scuse te. Se vuoi tradire il modo lo trovi



Se tradire non è la priorità ma ne hai altre prima il modo non lo trovi.
Perché magari invece che uscire con l'amante accompagni la figlia al corso o stai con lei a casa.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non ho mai scaricato e nessuno ha scaricato su di me. Non lo avrei permesso per altro


Non stavo parlando di te....



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Assolutamente ..
> Credo che la si stia prendendo un po’ sul personale quando il discorso era diverso .
> Credo che Danny intendesse riferirsi al caso specifico in raffronto con le scelte di uno rispetto a quelle fatte senza pistola alla tempia dall’altro ...
> più che seria me, definisce poco serio lui ..ecco..mettiamola così , per capirci.
> Ed è questo il punto più dolente rispetto alla scopatio... quello che ha fatto venire i nervi è la “paraculatio”


Diciamo che c'è una parte più seria che si prende carico anche degli oneri e una meno seria che pensa a sé.
Sempre per tornare al discorso iniziale del thread, senza dargli un impronta di genere.
Poi se non vogliamo usare l'aggettivo serio va benissimo, ci sono tanti altri termini nella lingua italiana per indicare chi si assume per necessità maggiore impegno in un lavoro che dovrebbe essere condiviso.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere o no.
> Però il desiderio di evadere dalla famiglia può manifestarsi prima con gli spazi propri e poi con il tradimento che, oltretutto, non viene neanche attuato sottraendo tempo alla famiglia, perché quel tempo non era già della famiglia. Non sempre, ma può essere. *Anche perché è un sintomo che la famiglia è vista come sottrazione di tempo al sé.*
> Per me il tempo in famiglia era tempo per ME, li avevo voluti io i figli.


:up::up:



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Spazi propri sono sacrosanti! Se diventano troppi, no. Se hai figli piccoli (che hai deciso di far venire al mondo), e se lavori e esci alle 18...purtroppo ti stai e rimandi a tempi migliori aperitivi..parrucco...associazione del cazzo. Io lo faccio e non mi pesa. Dopo lavoro sono tutto per le piccole, poi cena con loro e magari la moglie/madre...che però   il 90 per cento delle volte aveva sempre qualcosa da fare. Poi puf...pure tradimento come contorno. I*o penso che sottarre a casa e non prendersi responsabilita che comporta una famiglia è già propedeutico alla nuova adolescenza che porterà l effetto Titanic contro iceber*g.


Infatti. Forse non si è capito che non si sta parlando della sera a settimana che più o meno abbiamo tutti o della palestra dove si va quando si hanno dei ritagli di tempo.
Il 90% è un sintomo chiaro e inequivocabile che la famiglia è sempre secondaria ai propri interessi.
Che non sono più lì.
Se torna a casa il marito dal lavoro e tu esci una sera, due, tre, quattro...


----------



## Marjanna (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che il primo impegno da genitori sono i figli, poi il lavoro, e alla fine il resto.
> Ci si ritaglia il tempo per sé quando si può.
> Giusto e sacrosanto, ma non prioritario.
> In tutto questo è anche opportuno fare cose insieme da coppia, per non scoppiare in breve tempo.
> Perché quando puoi crearti la bolla del disimpegno fuori, io CAPISCO BENISSIMO che pian piano possa diventare anche  molto più piacevole del duro impegno per gli altri che si ha a casa.


Queste sono esternazioni di una coppia scoppiata. C'è risentimento, rancore, rabbia, frustrazione.
Tu a volte scrivi come se avessi tradito e sapessi cosa comporta tradire ma non l'hai mai fatto Danny.
La bolla del disimpegno è una stronzata, è una fuga da un vita fatta e finita che non porterà a niente.
Chi "rimane a casa" è molto più centrato, sa quello che vuole, l'altro lo sa, un quarto d'ora si, un quarto d'ora no... non sono condizioni che a lungo andare portano vero benessere. 
E' abbastanza ovvio che uno dei due si trovi a far da perno se l'altro ballonzola. Ma non è una condizione da invidiare.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Queste sono esternazioni di una coppia scoppiata. C'è risentimento, rancore, rabbia, frustrazione.
> Tu a volte scrivi come se avessi tradito e sapessi cosa comporta tradire ma non l'hai mai fatto Danny.
> La bolla del disimpegno è una stronzata, è una fuga da un vita fatta e finita che non porterà a niente.
> Chi "rimane a casa" è molto più centrato, sa quello che vuole, l'altro lo sa, un quarto d'ora si, un quarto d'ora no... non sono condizioni che a lungo andare portano vero benessere.
> E' abbastanza ovvio che uno dei due si trovi a far da perno se l'altro ballonzola. Ma non è una condizione da invidiare.


Non c'è bisogno di tradire nel senso fisico per comprendere che l'impegno costante verso qualcuno che dipende da te possa anche essere pesante, in certi momenti. Quando sei stanco. Quando magari arrivi persino a rispondere  "si!" a tuo figlio che crede che le mucche siano uccelli 

E in quei momenti capisci meglio cosa vuol dire Danny. Il problema è quando quei momenti vengono a discapito, e non in accordo con l'altro coniuge.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Queste sono esternazioni di una coppia scoppiata. C'è risentimento, rancore, rabbia, frustrazione.
> Tu a volte scrivi come se avessi tradito e sapessi cosa comporta tradire ma non l'hai mai fatto Danny.
> La bolla del disimpegno è una stronzata, è una fuga da un vita fatta e finita che non porterà a niente.
> *Chi "rimane a casa" è molto più centrato, sa quello che vuole, l'altro lo sa, un quarto d'ora si, un quarto d'ora no... non sono condizioni che a lungo andare portano vero benessere.
> E' abbastanza ovvio che uno dei due si trovi a far da perno se l'altro ballonzola.* Ma non è una condizione da invidiare.


Lo so.
Ma nessuno ti obbliga a fare la scelta di tradire.
Potendo, comunque, molto meglio stare sull'altalena che prenderne i colpi in faccia.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di tradire nel senso fisico per comprendere che l'impegno costante verso qualcuno che dipende da te possa anche essere pesante, in certi momenti. Quando sei stanco. Quando magari arrivi persino a rispondere  "si!" a tuo figlio che crede che le mucche siano uccelli
> 
> E in quei momenti capisci meglio cosa vuol dire Danny. Il problema è quando quei momenti vengono a discapito, e non in accordo con l'altro coniuge.


Questo è chiaro. Infatti ti sei separata. In tutto quello che racconti della tua vita di coppia traspare che eri sola, anche se non usi questo termine. Mentre altri lo dicono, e non lo sono.




danny ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma nessuno ti obbliga a fare la scelta di tradire.
> Potendo, comunque, molto meglio stare sull'altalena che prenderne i colpi in faccia.


Danny te fai parte di chi ha scoperto. Non avresti dovuto sapere. E' questa la "dannazione" che ti è toccata purtroppo.
Mi sembra che tu sia molto comprensivo verso tua moglie, probabilmente se non avessi scoperto il tradimento avresti con piacere passato delle ore con tua figlia mentre la mamma "va a farsi bella" o esce con le amiche.
Il tradimento ti ha fatto cogliere il lato egoista di lei, non l'hai vista più pensare ad uno svago, ma l'hai vista fuori dalla coppia e con la testa fuori dalla famiglia.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Danny te fai parte di chi ha scoperto. Non avresti dovuto sapere. E' questa la "dannazione" che ti è toccata purtroppo.
> Mi sembra che tu sia molto comprensivo verso tua moglie, probabilmente se non avessi scoperto il tradimento avresti con piacere passato delle ore con tua figlia mentre la mamma "va a farsi bella" o esce con le amiche.
> Il tradimento ti ha fatto cogliere il lato egoista di lei, non l'hai vista più pensare ad uno svago, ma l'hai vista fuori dalla coppia e con la testa fuori dalla famiglia.


Prima del tradimento stava sempre in casa.
Ero più io ad avere impegni.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere o no.
> Però il desiderio di evadere dalla famiglia può manifestarsi prima con gli spazi propri e poi con il tradimento che, oltretutto, non viene neanche attuato sottraendo tempo alla famiglia, perché quel tempo non era già della famiglia. Non sempre, ma può essere. Anche perché è un sintomo che la famiglia è vista come sottrazione di tempo al sé.
> Per me il tempo in famiglia era tempo per ME, li avevo voluti io i figli.


Sai che c è. Che spesso questa diversa visione si palesa inaspettatamente. Mia moglie sempre sempre detto non vedo l ora di fare figli, di stare assieme, di  vedere tv sul divano, ecc. Non ha retto però alla gestione figli piu lavoro e ha scelto. Lavoro tanto piu che aveva accanto miss doubtfire...e poi..ha perso controllo. Ecco io non la riconosco. Ora rientrata in se...io ho sopperito..ma sono deluso...soprattutto dall accoppiata vacanza dalla famiglia + relazione extraconiugale.


----------



## zanna (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prima del tradimento stava sempre in casa.
> Ero più io ad avere impegni.


Quindi ti sei dovuto pure sorbire che la trascuravi e/o che non aveva momenti per se?


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

zanna ha detto:


> Quindi ti sei dovuto pure sorbire che la trascuravi e/o che non aveva momenti per se?


Gli impegni tutto sommato erano legati a interessi sul territorio, dal condominio alle associazioni di quartiere o soggetti politici, cose che comunque interessavano ad entrambi per le conseguenze.
Non è che avessi una gran vita da solo  in quegli anni. 
Sì, andavo in bici, quando potevo.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se torna a casa il marito dal lavoro e tu esci una sera, due, tre, quattro...


Io dopo circa un anno ho.iniziato a segnarle sul calendario uscite aperitivi estetista ecc per dimostrarle che praticamente in casa non c era mai. Lun ven mai prima delle 21/22 e almeno un uscita con amiche con rientro dopo 24. Io pranzavo e cenavo con le bimbe. O solo. E lei trovava il suo piatto pronto per microonde. Ovviamente negava...e ''non si sentiva capita''..tanto da dirmi poi che lui la sosteneva dicendo sei libera di far quello che vuoi...vorrei vedere se era la moglie. Almeno il wd era con noi. Anche se sempre nervosa e scostante. Io sono fiero di aver gestito le bimbe..l ho fatto, lo faccio con piacere. Meno fiero di non.aver capito e fermato il treno in corsa...minacciavo..ma poi non sapevo cosa fare...se non dire passerà. Ecco sapere che forse potevo prevenire la relazione inchiodandola prima alle sue responsabilità...mi fa incazzare. Vederla rinsavita pure. Mi chiede scusa per tutto. Ma va? Ps parliamo di un ex rapporto simbiotico al massimo. E che ancora per molti versi è cosi...se non per mia distanza attuale che mi rende un po distaccato. Diffidente, disilluso ..costante.


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro. Infatti ti sei separata. In tutto quello che racconti della tua vita di coppia traspare che eri sola, anche se non usi questo termine. Mentre altri lo dicono, e non lo sono.
> .


Spero che la belva possa dimenticare i momenti in cui scendevano lacrime non belle. E andavo avanti lo stesso fingendo che fosse il sole. Ancora non parlava, io gli dicevo  "ahia, il sole". O il detersivo. O che altro. Fin da quando era nella pancia. Poi passava


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io dopo circa un anno ho.iniziato a segnarle sul calendario uscite aperitivi estetista ecc per dimostrarle che *praticamente in casa non c era mai*. Lun ven mai prima delle 21/22 e almeno un uscita con amiche con rientro dopo 24. *Io pranzavo e cenavo con le bimbe*. *O solo*. E lei trovava il suo piatto pronto per microonde. Ovviamente negava...e ''non si sentiva capita''..tanto da dirmi poi che lui la sosteneva dicendo sei libera di far quello che vuoi...vorrei vedere se era la moglie. Almeno il wd era con noi. Anche se sempre nervosa e scostante. Io sono fiero di aver gestito le bimbe..l ho fatto, lo faccio con piacere. Meno fiero di non.aver capito e fermato il treno in corsa...minacciavo..ma poi non sapevo cosa fare...se non dire passerà. Ecco sapere che forse potevo prevenire la relazione inchiodandola prima alle sue responsabilità...mi fa incazzare. Vederla rinsavita pure. Mi chiede scusa per tutto. Ma va?


Credo che a noi uomini oggi manchi il coraggio di contrastare donne che si comportano così.
Siamo come le donne di un tempo quando stavano con i puttanieri di turno: ingoiavano, si davano da fare al posto loro, sopportavano sentendosi pure rimproverare se avanzavano proteste.
Non c'è molta differenza tra uomini e donne quando gli equilibri sono questi.
Ripeto, a scanso di equivoci: non è l'uscita settimanale di cui stiamo parlando, ma di chi ha priorità diverse, tra le quali la famiglia non risulta al primo posto.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che a noi uomini oggi manchi il coraggio di contrastare donne che si comportano così.
> Siamo come le donne di un tempo quando stavano con i puttanieri di turno: ingoiavano, si davano da fare al posto loro, sopportavano sentendosi pure rimproverare se avanzavano proteste.
> Non c'è molta differenza tra uomini e donne quando gli equilibri sono questi.
> Ripeto, a scanso di equivoci: non è l'uscita settimanale di cui stiamo parlando, ma di chi ha priorità diverse, tra le quali la famiglia non è al primo posto.


Si. Alle volte penso che pago il debito dei nostri avi. E ora pur se rientrata ...sono timoroso...esce meno...piu concentrata su coppia. Smancerie..regali..attenzioni..e purtroppo ammetto che sono io ora che alle volte non ne ho voglia...la mia testa dice ..''be te ne ricordi ora dopo due anni di suppliche e aver scopato con un altro per mesi? Ammazza oh...complimenti. ''. Anche i suoi ''ti amo'' mi danno un po fastidio..se non facesse cosi ne soffrirei..ma se lo fa mi da ''fastidio''. Una condizione veramente strana. Io oramai vivo un limbo..e mi rode come una parentesi di vita possa cambiare la vita.


----------



## zanna (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io dopo circa un anno ho.iniziato a segnarle sul calendario uscite aperitivi estetista ecc per dimostrarle che praticamente in casa non c era mai. Lun ven mai prima delle 21/22 e almeno un uscita con amiche con rientro dopo 24. Io pranzavo e cenavo con le bimbe. O solo. E lei trovava il suo piatto pronto per microonde. Ovviamente negava...e ''non si sentiva capita''..tanto da dirmi poi che lui la sosteneva dicendo sei libera di far quello che vuoi...vorrei vedere se era la moglie. Almeno il wd era con noi. Anche se sempre nervosa e scostante. Io sono fiero di aver gestito le bimbe..l ho fatto, lo faccio con piacere. Meno fiero di non.aver capito e fermato il treno in corsa...minacciavo..ma poi non sapevo cosa fare...se non dire passerà. *Ecco sapere che forse potevo prevenire la relazione inchiodandola prima alle sue responsabilità*...mi fa incazzare. *Vederla rinsavita pure*. Mi chiede scusa per tutto. Ma va? Ps parliamo di un ex rapporto simbiotico al massimo. E che ancora per molti versi è cosi...se non per mia distanza attuale che mi rende un po distaccato. Diffidente, disilluso ..costante.


Primo neretto dubito che avresti potuto prevenire qualcosa.
Secondo neretto non tutti sono cosi "fortunati". Vero Danny?


----------



## zanna (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere o no.
> Però il desiderio di evadere dalla famiglia può manifestarsi prima con gli spazi propri e poi con* il tradimento che, oltretutto, non viene neanche attuato sottraendo tempo alla famiglia, perché quel tempo non era già della famiglia.* Non sempre, ma può essere. *Anche perché è un sintomo che la famiglia è vista come sottrazione di tempo al sé.*
> Per me il tempo in famiglia era tempo per ME, li avevo voluti io i figli.


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

zanna ha detto:


> Primo neretto dubito che avresti potuto prevenire qualcosa.
> Secondo neretto non tutti sono cosi "fortunati". Vero Danny?


Lo so sono fortunato rispetto a danny. Ma l effetto è come sentirsi complimenti falsi..ti suona tutto falso...purtroppo è cosi. Pure vedersi cercato sessualmente dopo mesi e anni di rifiuto...o schizzofrenia sessuale...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sai che c è. Che spesso questa diversa visione si palesa inaspettatamente. Mia moglie sempre sempre detto non vedo l ora di fare figli, di stare assieme, di  vedere tv sul divano, ecc. Non ha retto però alla gestione figli piu lavoro e ha scelto. Lavoro tanto piu che aveva accanto miss doubtfire...e poi..ha perso controllo. Ecco io non la riconosco. Ora rientrata in se...io ho sopperito..ma sono deluso...soprattutto dall accoppiata vacanza dalla famiglia + relazione extraconiugale.


Il problema di come si vivono i figli meriterebbe una discussione a parte (ammesso poi che qualcuno vi partecipi. Quelle che ho aperto si sono chiuse dopo pochi post che affermavano l’inesistenza di qualsiasi punto di criticità) perché è normale avere una idea immaginaria di figli che poi non corrisponde alla realtà. Un po’ come chi pensa che un cane sia solo un divertente compagno di giochi e poi si ritrova a essere trainato in piena notte sotto la pioggia. 
Ugualmente i figli richiedono molta fatica. A volte è inaspettata.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intorno a me un ecatombe di coppie e matrimoni. Tutti con fattori comuni, mogli insoddisfatte di qualcosa (spesso lavoro), sempre piu assenti con figli, e con una crescente e spasmodica ricerca di libertà ed evasione  (uscite, amiche, estetista, parrucchiere, palestra, club, associazioni di ogni tipo ecc, eppure con figli dai 5 ai 10 anni il tempo è davvero poco), e ciliegina finale..la relazione extra...di lungo periodo, un fidanzamento parallelo..e infine scoperta. Soprattutto i mariti..lavoratori, testa sulle spalle, spesso ottimi padri presenti piu delle mogli, con un gran senso della famiglia, molto fiduciosi delle compagne tanto da non controllare, anche davanti a segnali evidenti, e..fedelissimi! Lo so..la mia popolazione statistica è piccola (4/5 coppie di amici)..però ...non posso che tirare le mie conclusioni. Ps tutti hanno cercato di superare dopo la scoperta ma poi sono capitolati, anche perche spesso le relazioni restavano sostanzialmente in piedi



eccchettelodicoaffare?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Intorno a me un ecatombe di coppie e matrimoni. Tutti con fattori comuni, mogli insoddisfatte di qualcosa (spesso lavoro), sempre piu assenti con figli, e con una crescente e spasmodica ricerca di libertà ed evasione  (uscite, amiche, estetista, parrucchiere, palestra, club, associazioni di ogni tipo ecc, eppure con figli dai 5 ai 10 anni il tempo è davvero poco), e ciliegina finale..la relazione extra...di lungo periodo, un fidanzamento parallelo..e infine scoperta. Soprattutto i mariti..lavoratori, testa sulle spalle, spesso ottimi padri presenti piu delle mogli, con un gran senso della famiglia, molto fiduciosi delle compagne tanto da non controllare, anche davanti a segnali evidenti, e..fedelissimi! Lo so..la mia popolazione statistica è piccola (4/5 coppie di amici)..però ...non posso che tirare le mie conclusioni. Ps tutti hanno cercato di superare dopo la scoperta ma poi sono capitolati, anche perche spesso le relazioni restavano sostanzialmente in piedi


Comunque, tempo fa furono pubblicate delle  ricerche sulle  keywords più utilizzate online a seconda dei diversi target, e per le donne giovani e sposate  che avevano da poco avuto un figlio, le due parole chiave in testa alla classifica erano :”divorzio” e “ sito di incontri “...
Confortante , direi .... hahahah


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo so sono fortunato rispetto a danny. Ma l effetto è come sentirsi complimenti falsi..ti suona tutto falso...purtroppo è cosi. Pure vedersi cercato sessualmente dopo mesi e anni di rifiuto...o schizzofrenia sessuale...


Ehm, pure a me dice ti amo.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Comunque, tempo fa furono pubblicate delle  ricerche sulle  keywords più utilizzate online a seconda dei diversi target, e per le donne giovani e sposate  che avevano da poco avuto un figlio, le due parole chiave in testa alla classifica erano :”divorzio” e “ sito di incontri “...
> Confortante , direi .... hahahah


Azz...


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Comunque, tempo fa furono pubblicate delle  ricerche sulle  keywords più utilizzate online a seconda dei diversi target, e per le donne giovani e sposate  che avevano da poco avuto un figlio, le due parole chiave in testa alla classifica erano :”divorzio” e “ sito di incontri “...
> Confortante , direi .... hahahah


Io googlando tradimento, trovai il forum.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

*La valigia*

Coppia giovane, sotto i trent’anni, bella casa con anticipo dato da lei.
Dopo qualche anno decidono di avere un figlio, quindi sesso senza contraccettivi.
Secondo mese a lei vengono le mestruazioni, lo comunica a lui. 
È venerdì.
Lui le dice: “Meglio così perché mi sono innamorato di un’altra. Vado con lei questo weekend. Mi aiuti a fare la valigia?”
Poi lei ha continuato a pagare il mutuo della casa in cui lui si è trasferito con l’amaante, per non buttare l’anticipo e restare cointestataria. 
Lei si è trasferita vicino al lavoro.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm, pure a me dice ti amo.


Che effetto ti fa? Lo stesso di sempre? Tu glielo dici? Con stesso valore di sempre?


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E "Ba-le-no... E lavoro meno"? Con tanto di balletto di lei che poi aveva tempo per stare col marito dopo le pulizie? Ovviamente lui in giacca e cravatta
> 
> O ancora l'appretto che rinnova i tessuti e " rinnova i mariti" (con tanto di sguardo complice al pubblico femminile)?


Ecco altri esempi sapientemente utilizzati dalla pubblicità per indirizzare la società! In questo casi con finalità non disgreganti del modello familiare, ma comunque ammiccante ad una libertà di costumi che si stava diffondendo e che si stava affrancando dallo stereotipo dei ruoli marito portatore di reddito, moglie curatrice della casa e del risparmio .


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ripeto, non definirei una persona "seria" solo per questo.


Quoto , soprattutto se non per scelta ma per impossibilità economiche.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti mia moglie va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, fa burlesque e va in palestra due svolte la settimana, poi l'aperitivo con le amiche il venerdì che lavora mezza giornata.
> Qualcosa per sè lo fa.
> Io accompagno mia figlia quando lei non c'è.
> Però mi ha tradito durante il suo orario di lavoro.
> ...


Te l'ho già detto....le occasioni che avevi le hai disdegnate (parlo della cantina dove hai visionato la bicicletta della vicina,e solo quella!).
Forse perché non cerchi solo la scopata estemporanea che che magari si può perpetuare per alcune volte; forse perché cerchi qualcosa di più! E, allora,  è la modalità di ricerca che è sbagliata   ....


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo, se a casa non c'è mai nessuno ad aiutarti, magari lavori e il figlio riesci a vederlo dalle 16.00 in poi, com'è che c'è tutto sto tempo per palestra e company? Sto parlando di una fase, in cui i figli sono piccoli. Mettiamoci palestra una volta a settimana. (che è poco). Più parrucchiere /estetista / unghie un'altra volta.
> E non diamo per scontata la disponibilità dei nonni.
> Ovviamente si torna dopo il lavoro, e si ha pure da pensare di fare il bagno alla peste, organizzare la cena. E nessuno che c'è ad aiutarti.
> Mi spieghi come fai ad andare in palestra regolarmente?
> ...


Magari non a cinque , ma a  otto anni affidi il figlio all'altro genitore o alla zia, e vedi che ti rimane il tempo anche per altro.... In questo caso sottraendo il tempo alla palestra.
E parlo a ragion veduta ,come già dissi, sentendomi pure in colpa per non essermi reso troppo disponibile prima . 
Chiaro che per te sia più difficile ora,  essendo da sola ; però  anche meno stressante non dovendo tradire e/o giustificarsi con un marito/compagno.  Forse devi cambiare pure tu la modalità di ricerca; stante che come dice il papero, oltre ad una certa età, in giro ci siano solo maschi non liberi o ascrivibili a categorie deteriorate ,che adesso non ricordo come le chiamasse....


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che la presenza di entrambi i sessi nel luogo di lavoro, conta il clima “culturale” che si crea e che è una conseguenza della “cultura” generale.
> Non è che il consumismo è stato spinto per distruggere un modello famigliare e di coppia, la distruzione è un effetto collaterale.


Effetto collaterale, ma ampiamente prevedibile ed osservabile ,considerando che è arrivato dopo due decenni dall'America "evoluta".


----------



## ologramma (27 Giugno 2019)

*leggo*

sapete cosa dissi ai miei amici che non sapevano perchè non avevo mai tradito ?
tanto mica gliel'ho mai confessato, poi  perchè trovai cercando questo forum e altri ma qui le risposte sono sempre o quasi sempre serie e sono rimasto andiamo per i dieci anni 
Va be , gli dissi che io ci metto pochissimo a far parlare le signore , ho molte amiche donne e se volevo iniziare a fare qualcosa basta invitare qualcuna per una passeggiata o altro  qualcuna mi avrebbe detto si, solo che non volevo .
Nel frattempo sotto sotto stavo gìà , come dico di solito, scivolando
Questo per dire se uno vuole le occasioni capitano o si cercano
danny comunque per ricordare la situazione della tua signora nell'ufficio dove tutte o quasi si sollazzavano , ti racconto che anche i miei amici storici erano e sono così eun po rosicavo anche io e tanto la gatta va al lardo che mi sono ritrovato anche io e quindi non è che la tua signora abbia fatto come me?


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se si esagera si. Se ogni pomeriggio uscita da lavoro alle 18 (dalle 8 di mattina fuori casa) hai (alternativamente o insieme) palestra/ parrucco/ estetista/ associazione vattelapesca e aperitivo o cena o discoteca...be chi cazz sta a casa coi figli....o chi c è a creare un po di clima familiare. La baby sitter o l altro genitore. Vissuto sulla mia pelle. Ora dopo due anni ..e relazione extra..guarda un po si è tornati a ritmi decenti...peccato che le ferite ancora bruciano e a nulla vale piangere lacrime di coccodrillo. Un bicchiere di vino ogni tanto fa bene, un litro a giorno fa venire cirrosi epatica.


Tutte balle...dipende dal vino e dal fisico; mio padre ,minimo due al giorno fino ai settanta , e dopo un po' meno, arrivò a 88 anni ,quasi, fumando 40 sigarette al giorno fino ai settanta , anche. Mai visto ubriaco o solo brillo,  o con la tosse!  E stava con una molto più acculturata con sedici anni di meno. Fatale fu la caduta dal letto d'ospedale (dove si trovava per una terapia)  dal quale sarebbe dovuto essere dimesso il giorno dopo . Ma andò avanti ancora tre mesi 
Come diceva carboni, ci vuole un fisico bestiale,per fare quello che ti va.....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto....le occasioni che avevi le hai disdegnate (parlo della cantina dove hai visionato la bicicletta della vicina,e solo quella!).
> Forse perché non cerchi solo la scopata estemporanea che che magari si può perpetuare per alcune volte; forse perché cerchi qualcosa di più! E, allora,  è la modalità di ricerca che è sbagliata   ....


Quella della cantina è magari una fantasia.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se non vai perché non hai tempo o soldi o altro non vai per questo non perché sei più seria di me che ho la possibilità di andarci


Quoto...allora avevo capito bene!


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella della cantina è magari una fantasia.


Non credo proprio. Solo che Danny non penso  sia un maschio Alfa! Quello ci avrebbe provato!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> sapete cosa dissi ai miei amici che non sapevano perchè non avevo mai tradito ?
> tanto mica gliel'ho mai confessato, poi  perchè trovai cercando questo forum e altri ma qui le risposte sono sempre o quasi sempre serie e sono rimasto andiamo per i dieci anni
> Va be , gli dissi che io ci metto pochissimo a far parlare le signore , ho molte amiche donne e se volevo iniziare a fare qualcosa basta invitare qualcuna per una passeggiata o altro  qualcuna mi avrebbe detto si, solo che non volevo .
> Nel frattempo sotto sotto stavo gìà , come dico di solito, scivolando
> ...


Avere qualcuno che si sa che ci approverebbe è decisivo. Anche se quel qualcuno non lo saprà mai.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Non credo proprio. Solo che Danny non penso  sia un maschio Alfa! Quello ci avrebbe provato!


Io direi maschio pirla.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che l'aperitivo con le amiche, l'uscita con la compagnia o vattelappesca si può facilmente trasformare senza che nessuno se ne accorga nella serata con l'amante.
> La serata con i figli a casa no.


Lapalissiano.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Spazi tutti tuoi solo se assicuri almeno due ore ai figli e marito. Ok? Forse cosi ci capiamo. Se no si sfascia tutto. Fidati.


Infatti, il menage deve essere concordato,non imposto.
Che poi tutto si sfasci perché anziché in palestra o dal parrucchiere si va in motel è una eventualità.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2019)

alla fine , anche se è ben chiaro a tutti che chiunque può tradire nelle più svariate condizioni è un fatto logico e percentualmente evidente che chi ha più tempo libero ed occasioni di contatti sarà agevolato .

ps



ci saranno poi anche i tradimenti da frustrazione tra chi non è uscito mai e alla prima occasione perde la testa e cala le mutande.
in fondo se questo forum esiste da un ventennio nonostante tutto è proprio perché pur parlando sempre della stessa cosa puoi spaziare nell'infinito
dire e contraddire
affermare e negare e via così


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di come si vivono i figli meriterebbe una discussione a parte (ammesso poi che qualcuno vi partecipi. Quelle che ho aperto si sono chiuse dopo pochi post che affermavano l’inesistenza di qualsiasi punto di criticità) perché è normale avere una idea immaginaria di figli che poi non corrisponde alla realtà. Un po’ come chi pensa che un cane sia solo un divertente compagno di giochi e poi si ritrova a essere trainato in piena notte sotto la pioggia.
> Ugualmente i figli richiedono molta fatica. A volte è inaspettata.


Eh..eh...il cane, si! È come un figlio ,alla fine : dipende da te  .....fin quando vive , però! È come avere sempre un figlio piccolo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eh..eh...il cane, si! È come un figlio ,alla fine : dipende da te  .....fin quando vive , però! È come avere sempre un figlio piccolo.


Però vedo più persone che si lamentano dei figli che cani...


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm, pure a me dice ti amo.


Come si dice; fa fine e non impegna...


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coppia giovane, sotto i trent’anni, bella casa con anticipo dato da lei.
> Dopo qualche anno decidono di avere un figlio, quindi sesso senza contraccettivi.
> Secondo mese a lei vengono le mestruazioni, lo comunica a lui.
> È venerdì.
> ...


E vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedo più persone che si lamentano dei figli che cani...


Ma è normale! Il cane è prevedibile e condizionabile,dipende da noi ma si accontenta e non discute le nostre decisioni. Ci garantisce amore incondizionato , anche se magari è disposto a tradirci per un wurstel. Un figlio non è così.... Il contrario; e anche quando è cresciuto e dovrebbe essere autonomo ,dipende da noi; almeno fino a quando non ci porta all'ospizio...
Quindi: meglio il cane!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E vissero tutti felici e contenti


Lei ha fatto la fame


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma è normale! Il cane è prevedibile e condizionabile,dipende da noi ma si accontenta e non discute le nostre decisioni. Ci garantisce amore incondizionato , anche se magari è disposto a tradirci per un wurstel. Un figlio non è così.... Il contrario; e anche quando è cresciuto e dovrebbe essere autonomo ,dipende da noi; almeno fino a quando non ci porta all'ospizio...
> Quindi: meglio il cane!


Non ho mai voluto un cane.
E con questo ho detto tutto


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei ha fatto la fame


Ci credo: se non ho capito male ha continuato a pagare il mutuo ai due fedifraghi , più un affitto per la propria  sistemazione. Poteva esigere di vendere l'appartamento dove stavano loro, solo che è difficile: ho visto con la mia ex moglie! Ho dovuto metterlo all'asta, per poi dividere con lei. Anche se l'avevo acquistato coi miei soldi. E ci ho messo dieci anni ,senza vedere un cent. d'affitto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ci credo: se non ho capito male ha continuato a pagare il mutuo ai due fedifraghi , più un affitto per la propria  sistemazione. Poteva esigere di vendere l'appartamento dove stavano loro, solo che è difficile: ho visto con la mia ex moglie! Ho dovuto metterlo all'asta, per poi dividere con lei. Anche se l'avevo acquistato coi miei soldi. E ci ho messo dieci anni ,senza vedere un cent. d'affitto.


C’era anche un problema di intestazione. Non mi ricordo bene. È un’amica di mia figlia. 
È simpaticissima e molto carina.


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma è normale!* Il cane è prevedibile e condizionabile,dipende da noi ma si accontenta e non discute le nostre decisioni. *Ci garantisce amore incondizionato , anche se magari è disposto a tradirci per un wurstel. Un figlio non è così.... Il contrario; e anche quando è cresciuto e dovrebbe essere autonomo ,dipende da noi; almeno fino a quando non ci porta all'ospizio...
> Quindi: meglio il cane!


non è proprio così.
premesso che (pur adorando i cani e gli animali in genere) non mi piace il paragone.
comunque anche con i cani ci vuole coerenza altrimenti eccome se discute le nostre decisioni e prende il sopravvento


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> sapete cosa dissi ai miei amici che non sapevano perchè non avevo mai tradito ?
> tanto mica gliel'ho mai confessato, poi  perchè trovai cercando questo forum e altri ma qui le risposte sono sempre o quasi sempre serie e sono rimasto andiamo per i dieci anni
> Va be , gli dissi che io ci metto pochissimo a far parlare le signore , ho molte amiche donne e se volevo iniziare a fare qualcosa basta invitare qualcuna per una passeggiata o altro  qualcuna mi avrebbe detto si, solo che non volevo .
> Nel frattempo sotto sotto stavo gìà , come dico di solito, scivolando
> ...


Probabile. L'ambiente influenza.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella della cantina è magari una fantasia.


Mah.
Se non provi è tutto una fantasia. 
L'unico segreto per un uomo  è provarci con tutte quelle che possono essere interessanti, se vuole un risultato.
Però non deve avere paura.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Non credo proprio. Solo che Danny non penso  sia un maschio Alfa! Quello ci avrebbe provato!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io direi maschio pirla.


Se un uomo non prova resta casto e vergine a vita, chi se lo fila? 
Da giovane e single qualche ragazza l'ho anche fermata per strada.
Ora non me la sento più.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è proprio così.
> premesso che (pur adorando i cani e gli animali in genere) non mi piace il paragone.
> comunque anche con i cani ci vuole coerenza altrimenti eccome se discute le nostre decisioni e prende il sopravvento


Era evidentemente sarcastica ...
Dipende dal carattere del cane, il fatto che sia più o meno obbediente; naturalmente ci vuole coerenza e rispetto della sua natura, come con tutti gli esseri viventi, del regno vegetale e animale,ma anche minerale...


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Era evidentemente sarcastica ...
> Dipende dal carattere del cane, il fatto che sia più o meno obbediente; naturalmente ci vuole coerenza e rispetto della sua natura, come con tutti gli esseri viventi, del regno vegetale e animale,*ma anche minerale.*..


soprattutto in quello frizzante


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo non prova resta casto e vergine a vita, chi se lo fila?
> Da giovane e single qualche ragazza l'ho anche fermata per strada.
> Ora non me la sento più.


Devi recuperare l'autostima ; dicono che tu sia un bell'uomo; non è   che hai un target troppo elevato cui fare riferimento? Non dico basta che respirino, però magari essere più flessibile.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> soprattutto in quello frizzante


Anche delle acque, certo! 
Anche una pietra ,una montagna deve essere rispettata.
Qui stiamo scrivendo pagine sulla mancanza  di rispetto tra esseri umani: tra marito e moglie ...sai che retorico appare un discorso del genere? Non siamo in grado di fare scelte razionali ed equilibrate tra persone,figurarsi quelle che imponiamo ad un animale.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo non prova resta casto e vergine a vita, chi se lo fila?
> Da giovane e single qualche ragazza l'ho anche fermata per strada.
> Ora non me la sento più.


Dipende dalla età.
Da ragazzi è tutto più informale. 
Da adulti sposati provarci mentre si contratta per una bici è da pirla.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla età.
> Da ragazzi è tutto più informale.
> Da adulti sposati provarci mentre si contratta per una bici è da pirla.


Non la vedo così irrigimentata la cosa...Uno fa ciò che sente, anche in funzione dell'apertura più o meno conscia che viene manifestata dall'altro....Altrimenti esisterebbero solo i siti d'incontri ; anzi , forse proprio per la perdita delle capacità relazionali dell'uomo di oggi, spiazzato da una certa "mascolinità" femminile , che questi siti funzionano.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

T





stany ha detto:


> Non la vedo così irrigimentata la cosa...Uno fa ciò che sente, anche in funzione dell'apertura più o meno conscia che viene manifestata dall'altro....Altrimenti esisterebbero solo i siti d'incontri ; anzi , forse proprio per la perdita delle capacità relazionali dell'uomo di oggi, spiazzato da una certa "mascolinità" femminile , che questi siti funzionano.


Non ho detto che non funzioni.
Ho detto che per me è da pirla.
Io sono sempre molto cordiale e spesso creo un clima confidenziale, mai vorrei che questo fosse confuso con un segno di disponibilità.
Parlo al presente , ma va letto al passato. Adesso al massimo mi prendono per una stramba rincoglionita.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Giugno 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spero che la belva possa dimenticare i momenti in cui scendevano lacrime non belle. E andavo avanti lo stesso fingendo che fosse il sole. Ancora non parlava, io gli dicevo  "ahia, il sole". O il detersivo. O che altro. Fin da quando era nella pancia. Poi passava


Te lo auguro


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Devi recuperare l'autostima ; dicono che tu sia un bell'uomo; non è   che hai un target troppo elevato cui fare riferimento? Non dico basta che respirino, però magari essere più flessibile.





stany ha detto:


> Non la vedo così irrigimentata la cosa...Uno fa ciò che sente, anche in funzione dell'apertura più o meno conscia che viene manifestata dall'altro....Altrimenti esisterebbero solo i siti d'incontri ; anzi , forse proprio per la perdita delle capacità relazionali dell'uomo di oggi, spiazzato da una certa "mascolinità" femminile , che questi siti funzionano.


Quoto


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> T
> Non ho detto che non funzioni.
> Ho detto che per me è da pirla.
> Io sono sempre molto cordiale e spesso creo un clima confidenziale, mai vorrei che questo fosse confuso con un segno di disponibilità.
> Parlo al presente , ma va letto al passato. Adesso al massimo mi prendono per una stramba rincoglionita.


E ti credo...se fai così non carichi e non ti disponi ad esserlo...Vorrei vederti in cantina col vicino che ti attizza e che ti fa capire che ti desidera!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E ti credo...se fai così non carichi e non ti disponi ad esserlo...Vorrei vederti in cantina col vicino che ti attizza e che ti fa capire che ti desidera!


Sono molto meno confidenziale.


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono molto meno confidenziale.


Sono il primo a mettere la reputazione davanti a tutto, ma così si perdono tutte le occasioni; ammesso che si cerchino o meglio si accettino...


----------



## Marjanna (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E ti credo...se fai così non carichi e non ti disponi ad esserlo...Vorrei vederti in cantina col vicino che ti attizza e che ti fa capire che ti desidera!


Ma che ci deve andare a fare [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] in cantina col vicino?????????


----------



## stany (27 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma che ci deve andare a fare [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] in cantina col vicino?????????


Si sa mai...magari vi potreste dare l'appuntamento in un tre stelle ,con la condizionata.


----------



## Lostris (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti mia moglie va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, fa burlesque e va in palestra due svolte la settimana, poi l'aperitivo con le amiche il venerdì che lavora mezza giornata.
> *Qualcosa* per sè lo fa.
> Io accompagno mia figlia quando lei non c'è.
> Però mi ha tradito durante il suo orario di lavoro.
> ...


Sticazzi si può dire?!


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Giugno 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sticazzi si può dire?!


Hahahah ..mi aggiungo


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sono il primo a mettere la reputazione davanti a tutto, ma così si perdono tutte le occasioni; ammesso che si cerchino o meglio si accettino...


Reputazione? 
Occasioni?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma che ci deve andare a fare @_Brunetta_ in cantina col vicino?????????


A farmi aiutare a cambiare il lucchetto perché ho perso la chiave :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (27 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma difatti mia moglie va *due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere*, fa burlesque e va in palestra due svolte la settimana, poi l'aperitivo con le amiche il venerdì che lavora mezza giornata.
> Qualcosa per sè lo fa.


Praticamente non si lava mai i capelli a casa.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Devi recuperare l'autostima ; dicono che tu sia un bell'uomo; non è   che hai un target troppo elevato cui fare riferimento? Non dico basta che respirino, però magari essere più flessibile.


Non è questione di target, è che io non mi sento naturalmente portato per avere una relazione clandestina, né sono interessato a una relazione puramente sessuale.
Sono un family man. E sto bene in famiglia: il mio vero rimpianto è di non avere avuto altri figli.
Posso pensare di arrivarci anch'io come altri se trascinato a livello emotivo, ovvero sulla base di un coinvolgimento che contempli una forte stima e una elevata affinità con la persona, ma questo è mediamente incompatibile con una relazione clandestina, a meno di non avere la possibilità di frequentare una persona a lungo prima, come nel caso di colleghe o persone che frequentano lo stesso ambito. 
Da ragazzo, da single, ovviamente avevo tutt'altra visione, ma non condividevo la mia vita con moglie e figlia, non tornavo a casa da loro. 
Qui molti hanno tradito con persone conosciute per caso sul posto di lavoro, nella compagnia degli amici, tra i vicini di casa, sulla base di un'attrazione che magari ha richiesto anni per emergere e tanti dubbi prima che venisse esplicitata.
Ecco, questo potrebbe capitare anche a me, non lo escludo, ma finora non è avvenuto per varie ragioni. Di certo non cerco su Tinder né faccio uscite allo scopo.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla età.
> Da ragazzi è tutto più informale.
> Da adulti sposati provarci mentre si contratta per una bici è da pirla.


Io manco me lo ricordavo quell'episodio...
Da adulti una donna ti manda dei segnali inequivocabili affinché tu ci provi.
Può anche capitare durante una contrattazione per la vendita di una bici.
Il sesso con uno sconosciuto non è solo materia da film o fantasia.
Comunque nella testa avevo altro.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> T
> Non ho detto che non funzioni.
> Ho detto che per me è da pirla.
> *Io sono sempre molto cordiale e spesso creo un clima confidenziale, mai vorrei che questo fosse confuso con un segno di disponibilità.*
> Parlo al presente , ma va letto al passato. Adesso al massimo mi prendono per una stramba rincoglionita.


La cordialità non è un segno di disponibilità.:carneval:
Lei infatti non era _cordiale_....


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sono il primo a mettere la reputazione davanti a tutto, *ma così si perdono tutte le occasioni; *ammesso che si cerchino o meglio si accettino...


Io credo di averne perse non poche!
Un po' di autostima ce l'ho, eh.
E' proprio la voglia che mi manca. Penso sempre.... sono sposato.
Sono padre.
E muore lì.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma che ci deve andare a fare @_Brunetta_ in cantina col vicino?????????


In cantina fa fresco in questi giorni.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In cantina fa fresco in questi giorni.


Ho il terrore degli scarafaggi.


----------



## stany (1 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averne perse non poche!
> Un po' di autostima ce l'ho, eh.
> E' proprio la voglia che mi manca. Penso sempre.... sono sposato.
> Sono padre.
> E muore lì.


Siamo troppo seri...invece chi abbiamo accanto non si molti scrupoli.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo troppo seri...invece chi abbiamo accanto non si molti scrupoli.


Ma se credete che queste persone vi facciano del male, vi manchino di rispetto, cosa che esce da più messaggi di diversi utenti nel tempo, perchè credete che la soluzione sia emularle?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averne perse non poche!
> Un po' di autostima ce l'ho, eh.
> E' proprio la voglia che mi manca. Penso sempre.... sono sposato.
> Sono padre.
> E muore lì.


 indipendentemente da questo, ti è mai capitato di flirtare, senza andare oltre?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> indipendentemente da questo, ti è mai capitato di flirtare, senza andare oltre?


Ha senso? Chiedo perché sembra lo sport nazionale e io sono una dilettante


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ha senso? Chiedo perché sembra lo sport nazionale e io sono una dilettante


 è sempre esistito,  a me pare invece strano che le persone di oggi siano tutte incazzose e lamentose . 
Il senso è rappresentato dal piacevole momento di scambio con uno sconosciuto/a.  Finita li, senza andare oltre. 
Ti strappa un sorriso, niente di più.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è sempre esistito,  a me pare invece strano che le persone di oggi siano tutte incazzose e lamentose .
> Il senso è rappresentato dal piacevole momento di scambio con uno sconosciuto/a.  Finita li, senza andare oltre.
> Ti strappa un sorriso, niente di più.


Poi dipende da cosa si intende.
Perché magari lo facciamo un po’ tutti anche quando lo stigmatizziamo. 
È il relazionarsi tra uomini e donne .


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è sempre esistito,  a me pare invece strano che le persone di oggi siano tutte incazzose e lamentose .
> Il senso è rappresentato dal piacevole momento di scambio con uno sconosciuto/a.  Finita li, senza andare oltre.
> Ti strappa un sorriso, niente di più.


Sono tutto tranne incazzosa e lamentosa 
Se flirto (e lo faccio) è per dare un seguito
Adoro giocare, con chi mi interessa e gioca con me
Con uno sconosciuto mai potrei


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dipende da cosa si intende.
> Perché magari lo facciamo un po’ tutti anche quando lo stigmatizziamo.
> È il relazionarsi tra uomini e donne .


Concordo. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa è per noi flirtare
Per come lo intendi io, non finalizzato è da profumiera e gatta morta


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa è per noi flirtare
> Per come lo intendi io, non finalizzato è da profumiera e gatta morta


Flirtare può essere una forma di conoscenza per capire se si vuole finalizzare.


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa è per noi flirtare
> Per come lo intendi io, non finalizzato è da profumiera e gatta morta


Se è un test della propria capacità seduttiva, senza aver nessuna intenzione di andare oltre ma lasciando consapevolmente credere - a tratti - il contrario, anch’io la penso come te.

Eppure credo esista la modalità “soft” del gioco delle parti - normalmente non finalizzato se non alla contingente piacevolezza e gratificazione che si può provare dall’individuare che, se si volesse “giocare”, spazio per guadagnare terreno probabilmente ci sarebbe. 

Ma tendenzialmente ci si ferma lì. Senza far annusare niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dipende da cosa si intende.
> Perché magari lo facciamo un po’ tutti anche quando lo stigmatizziamo.
> È il relazionarsi tra uomini e donne .


 è qualcosa che vedo ancora in uomini over 60.
Un relazionarsi senza secondi fini da parte di entrambi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono tutto tranne incazzosa e lamentosa
> Se flirto (e lo faccio) è per dare un seguito
> Adoro giocare, con chi mi interessa e gioca con me
> Con uno sconosciuto mai potrei


 perché lo vedi solo come finalizzare qualcosa di concreto.
Flirtare non è provarci


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo. Bisognerebbe intendersi su cosa è per noi flirtare
> Per come lo intendi io, non finalizzato è da profumiera e gatta morta


ma un uomo che cerca di flirtare, facendo qualche complimenti e poi non ci prova è un gattomorto o profumiere?
È un uomo che piacevolmente apprezza una donna e la rispetta.  Senza provarci.

Io lo trovo piacevole. Soprattutto il sapersi fermare non andare oltre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se è un test della propria capacità seduttiva, senza aver nessuna intenzione di andare oltre ma lasciando consapevolmente credere - a tratti - il contrario, anch’io la penso come te.
> 
> Eppure credo esista la modalità “soft” del gioco delle parti - normalmente non finalizzato se non alla contingente piacevolezza e gratificazione che si può provare dall’individuare che, se si volesse “giocare”, spazio per guadagnare terreno probabilmente ci sarebbe.
> 
> Ma tendenzialmente ci si ferma lì. Senza far annusare niente.


 esiste, in chi sa riconoscere il limite.È un giocare coi ruoli.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> indipendentemente da questo, ti è mai capitato di flirtare, senza andare oltre?


Sì.
Dopo il tradimento.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Flirtare può essere una forma di conoscenza per capire se si vuole finalizzare.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Flirtare può essere una forma di conoscenza per capire se si vuole finalizzare.


Anche. Io parlo di flirtare sapendo che non si vuole andare oltre. Questo è il gioco che non capisco


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se credete che queste persone vi facciano del male, vi manchino di rispetto, cosa che esce da più messaggi di diversi utenti nel tempo, perchè credete che la soluzione sia emularle?


Rivalsa? Recupero dell'autostima? Reazioni umane ; indice di debolezza ,forse, ma credo legittime. Poi dipende da  caso a caso; nel mio sarebbe pienamente legittima.


----------



## stany (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche. Io parlo di flirtare sapendo che non si vuole andare oltre. Questo è il gioco che non capisco


Infatti, dal momento in cui si percepisce la corrispondenza dell'altro, perché fermarsi? Perché allora iniziare il gioco?
Comunque è un giocare col fuoco: non si sa se poi si riuscirà a gestire l'incendio....


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se credete che queste persone vi facciano del male, vi manchino di rispetto, cosa che esce da più messaggi di diversi utenti nel tempo, perchè credete che la soluzione sia emularle?


Il tradimento (svelato) segna la fine (definitiva o temporanea) della coppia.
E chi si trova solo a volte desidera non esserlo più.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, dal momento in cui si percepisce la corrispondenza dell'altro, *perché fermarsi*? Perché allora iniziare il gioco?
> Comunque è un giocare col fuoco: non si sa se poi si riuscirà a gestire l'incendio....


Perché se è una conseguenza del tradimento, spesso è condotta da persone che comunque non sono capaci di mentire per portare avanti una storia e non hanno ancora elaborato alcun supporto a un tradimento sessuale.
Perché se sono genitori, padri o madre, comprendono che sono anche modello per i loro figli, e non hanno alcuna intenzione, se scoperti, di diventare modello di slealtà.
Perché a un certo punto, anche se ti piace una persona, comprendi che ti fanno schifo le tresche, i motel, le balle inventate per trovare tempo per andarci.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento (svelato) segna la fine (definitiva o temporanea) della coppia.
> *E chi si trova solo a volte desidera non esserlo più*.


O esserlo senza avere gli sbattimenti della vicinanza dell'altro.

Credo comunque che  "realizzare" di essere stati traditi (che va molto oltre un semplice atto sessuale) segni un cambio di priorità, nella testa del tradito, a prescindere dal contraccambiare sesso extra.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché se è una conseguenza del tradimento, spesso è condotta da persone che comunque non sono capaci di mentire per portare avanti una storia e non hanno ancora elaborato alcun supporto a un tradimento sessuale.
> Perché se sono genitori, padri o madre, comprendono che sono anche modello per i loro figli, e non hanno alcuna intenzione, se scoperti, di diventare modello di slealtà.
> Perché a un certo punto, anche se ti piace una persona, comprendi che ti fanno schifo le tresche, i motel, le balle inventate per trovare tempo per andarci.


Invece facendo la profumiera o il lumacone dai un esempio migliore?
Giuro che a questa motivazione non avevo mai pensato. Ed era meglio
Il vorrei ma non posso mi ammazza l’ormone dopo i famosi 15 anni


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece facendo la profumiera o il lumacone dai un esempio migliore?
> Giuro che a questa motivazione non avevo mai pensato. Ed era meglio
> Il vorrei ma non posso mi ammazza l’ormone dopo i famosi 15 anni


Nocciola, nessuno fa il profumiere o il lumacone.
Si è soli, quando si scopre il tradimento.
Da soli, si cerca di capire sé stessi, cosa si vuole, cosa fare, come reagire.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Invece facendo la profumiera o il lumacone dai un esempio migliore?*Giuro che a questa motivazione non avevo mai pensato. Ed era meglio
> Il vorrei ma non posso mi ammazza l’ormone dopo i famosi 15 anni



A meno di non farlo davanti ai figli, come fanno a scoprirlo?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nocciola, nessuno fa il profumiere o il lumacone.
> Si è soli, quando si scopre il tradimento.


Come chiami quelli che civettano e poi scappano o non vanno oltre?
Se mi sento sola e non voglio sesso cerco un amico o un’amica non flirto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A meno di non farlo davanti ai figli, come fanno a scoprirlo?


Idem se tradisci. Non lo fai davanti ai figli 
Se il tuo comportamento è subordinato a quello che pensano i tuoi figli vale sempre non solo quando ti fa comodo


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Idem se tradisci. Non lo fai davanti ai figli
> Se il tuo comportamento è subordinato a quello che pensano i tuoi figli vale sempre non solo quando ti fa comodo


E' un po' diverso.
Anzitutto i figli non lo possono scoprire  (cosa scoprirebbero?). A meno che non lo si faccia davanti a loro.

Io comunque valuto anzitutto I FATTI.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Come chiami quelli che civettano e poi scappano o non vanno oltre?*
> Se mi sento sola e non voglio sesso cerco un amico o un’amica non flirto.


La sensazione che hai quando scopri di essere tradito è di totale annullamento della tua vita affettiva e sentimentale, oltre che una frustrazione notevole in quella sessuale.
Un amico non basta a riempire i vuoti che si formano.
Avresti bisogno di un compagno vero, una persona che ti vuole bene e in grado di ridarti fiducia null'altro genere.
No, non un amante. Non una persona uguale a quella che ti ha tradito, che non ti capirebbe mai.
Avresti bisogno di una come te, che ha i tuoi bisogni, con cui puoi anche sfogarti ma allo stesso tempo divertirti, che ti vuole bene. Se questa persona è dell'altro sesso e magari è anche attraente sì, può capitare anche di innamorarsi.
Ma a quel punto... tu, tradito, che reazione puoi avere nel trovarti a decidere se andare avanti o meno facendo quello che ti ha fatto soffrire? 
Sai quanti dubbi emergono a quel punto?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un po' diverso.
> Anzitutto i figli non lo possono scoprire  (cosa scoprirebbero?). A meno che non lo si faccia davanti a loro.
> 
> Io comunque valuto anzitutto I FATTI.


 Che sia diverso non lo metto in dubbio. Che se per me è importante l’opinione che i miei figli hanno di me lo deve essere sempre e non solo quando lo decido io, anche . Ammetto comunque di essere abbastanza incarognito a quella categoria.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La sensazione che hai quando scopri di essere tradito è di totale annullamento della tua vita affettiva e sentimentale, oltre che una frustrazione notevole in quella sessuale.
> Un amico non basta a riempire i vuoti che si formano.
> Avresti bisogno di un compagno vero, una persona che ti vuole bene e in grado di ridarti fiducia null'altro genere.
> No, non un amante. Non una persona uguale a quella che ti ha tradito, che non ti capirebbe mai.
> ...


 Sono d’accordo su tutto. Non capisco in che modo flirtare senza arrivare al dunque sia la soluzione


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che sia diverso non lo metto in dubbio. Che se per me è importante l’opinione che i miei figli hanno di me lo deve essere sempre e non solo quando lo decido io, anche . Ammetto comunque di essere abbastanza incarognito a quella categoria.


Mettiti nei panni di un tradito: trovo molto umano il desiderio di contraccambiare. Poi c'è chi lo fa, chi flirta e "gode a metà", e chi lo pensa e basta. Mettere tutto in un solo calderone per me significa slegarsi pericolosamente dalla realtà fattuale. Non credo che esista nessuno che di fronte a un tradimento non abbia almeno pensato  "ma allora anch'io!". Poi ognuno lo gestisce a suo modo. Credo con responsabilità ben diverse, anche di fronte ai figli.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo su tutto. Non capisco in che modo flirtare senza arrivare al dunque sia la soluzione


Flirtare è in effetti un termine errato in questo contesto.
Ti senti e ti vedi con una persona, con la quale magari arrivi a un rapporto di confidenza e intimità che non hai con altre persone.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mettiti nei panni di un tradito: trovo molto umano il desiderio di contraccambiare. Poi c'è chi lo fa, chi flirta e "gode a metà", e chi lo pensa e basta. Mettere tutto in un solo calderone per me significa slegarsi pericolosamente dalla realtà fattuale. Non credo che esista nessuno che di fronte a un tradimento non abbia almeno pensato  "ma allora anch'io!". Poi ognuno lo gestisce a suo modo. Credo con responsabilità ben diverse, anche di fronte ai figli.


Si, credo che venga d’impulso questo desiderio. Come a me appena scoperto il tradimento. Mi sono bastati pochi giorni per capire che sarebbe qualcosa fatto contro di me. Era quello che volevo io veramente tradire giusto per vendetta con qualcuno che prima non avrei neanche fatto un pensiero ? Per chi è sempre stato fedele è impossibile. Mi sarei fatta male da sola. Ma dopo circa 6 mesi, quando mentalmente ero pronta , allora è successo. Per stare bene io, non per vendicarmi di lui. 
Infatti per la cena di sabato di primo impulso volevo flirtare ... ma perché, contro chi ? 
Per prendere in giro i 4 amici “ leoni “ del gruppo whatsapp ?
Di cosa pensano loro delle mie corna me ne frego e giocare a flirtare per vendetta non fa per me.
Sono stata “me stessa” , ho trovato molte altre persone simpatiche alla cena con cui abbiamo parlato di più e del meno.
Qualche volta il gruppo di leoni whatsapp faceva qualche battuta, ma moriva li la cosa. Come il fatto che uno di loro non sia venuto perché la moglie non l’ha lasciato. Ho visto che avrebbero chiacchierato volentieri ore sul discorso “ la strega stronza che non fa uscire il nostro amico”, ma come nessuno badava a questi discorsi hanno smesso.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averne perse non poche!
> Un po' di autostima ce l'ho, eh.
> E' proprio la voglia che mi manca. Penso sempre.... sono sposato.
> Sono padre.
> E muore lì.


E neanche aver subito il tradimento ti fa cambiare? Sono provocatorio..perché gia conosco l eventuale risposta.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Rivalsa? Recupero dell'autostima? Reazioni umane ;  indice di debolezza ,forse, ma credo legittime. Poi dipende da  caso a  caso; nel mio sarebbe pienamente legittima.





danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento (svelato) segna la fine (definitiva o temporanea) della coppia.
> E chi si trova solo a volte desidera non esserlo più.


La base rimane la stessa del traditore: tradisco per NON separarmi, tradisco per continuare a stare con te.
Tu mi hai tradito, e io per continuare a stare con te, devo tradirti.
Traslato in una situazione più banale: tu non hai lavato i piatti, io non lavo i piatti. Mi credevi un cretino che avrebbe sempre continuato a lavare i piatti? Eccoli sono lì, se vuoi li lavi tu, e io mi siedo a guardarti. Ora sono io al tuo posto. Questo fa recuperare autostima?
Non sto a contestare se sia legittimo o meno. Non mi convince come metodo per tornare ad avere una propria autostima. Mi sembra sempre delegata.
Se di mio sarei uno che i piatti li lava, in qualche modo mi forzo ad essere qualcosa che non sono. Faccio il mimo a quello che mi ha fatto l'altro non per me, ma per fare capire all'altro cosa ho provato io. 
Questo in realtà non accade poichè comunque il tradimento verrà celato, quindi è una specie di godimento interiore. L'amante con cui ti rapporterai, se sposato, non è detto sia stato tradito e che sia una persona in preda a sofferenze di qualche tipo, a dispetto da qualsiasi cosa possa dichiarare, visto che mi pare assodato che le menzogne anche di una certa entità, viaggiano facile in questi contesti. Dunque in qualche modo il coniuge dell'amante potresti "essere tu". Se questo dovesse scoprire e porre la stessa "soluzione" (ti tradisco a mia volta per non separarmi)... sembra un virus che si propaga. Fa stare bene? Veramente? Ho forti dubbi.
Qualcosa che porta, non per propria indole, ad essere più egoisti, e cercare sentimento solo in una recita FINTA dentro una bolla. E fuori dalla bolla? Il vuoto?!?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è qualcosa che vedo ancora in uomini over 60.
> Un relazionarsi senza secondi fini da parte di entrambi.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché lo vedi solo come finalizzare qualcosa di concreto.
> Flirtare non è provarci


Diciamo anche si può non trovare piacevolissimo avere solo l’alternativa tra essere ignorati o parlare come esseri sessuati solo se si è disponibili.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, dal momento in cui si percepisce la corrispondenza dell'altro, perché fermarsi? Perché allora iniziare il gioco?
> Comunque è un giocare col fuoco: non si sa se poi si riuscirà a gestire l'incendio....


Ehhhe magari!
Detto con il tono della sessuologa Marchesini.
Gli incendi sono quasi sempre cerini...
Tu cosa hai fatto con la tizia del cane allora?


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti, dal momento in cui si percepisce la corrispondenza dell'altro, perché fermarsi? Perché allora iniziare il gioco?
> Comunque è un giocare col fuoco: non si sa se poi si riuscirà a gestire l'incendio....


Verissimo. Quasi nessuno poi si ferma. Il cervello poi ne chiede ancora...non parlo chissa che..ma anche i messaggini...da uno per lavoro a due per scambio battute simpatiche a tre per caffe..ecc è un crescendo rossiniano ...e non te ne rendi conto...e anche chi.mai avrebbe detto menzogne ci si trova dentro...all inizio dici va be che le dico che mi ha mandato un messaggio...nah...e li incomincia il terreno per tradire...piccoli passi ...piccole menzogne....piccoli avvicinamenti verso terzi...e piccoli allontanamenti dal partner. Passano settimane e poi mesi. E se non sei avvezzo alla toccata e fuga cerchi di resistere..ma cosi facendo alimenti di piu il desiderio..il proibito...e poi so ca**i... e dopo...quando sei scoperto e ti giri indietro non ti riconosci più....perche quei piccoli passi...ti hanno fatto fare cose che non avresti mai fatto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece facendo la profumiera o il lumacone dai un esempio migliore?
> Giuro che a questa motivazione non avevo mai pensato. Ed era meglio
> Il vorrei ma non posso mi ammazza l’ormone dopo i famosi 15 anni


Se fare sesso è così rilevante per non deludere l’altro, lo è anche nella percezione di stare facendo qualcosa di giusto o sbagliato.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, credo che venga d’impulso questo desiderio. Come a me appena scoperto il tradimento. Mi sono bastati pochi giorni per capire che sarebbe qualcosa fatto contro di me. Era quello che volevo io veramente tradire giusto per vendetta con qualcuno che prima non avrei neanche fatto un pensiero ? Per chi è sempre stato fedele è impossibile. Mi sarei fatta male da sola. Ma dopo circa 6 mesi, quando mentalmente ero pronta , allora è successo. Per stare bene io, non per vendicarmi di lui.
> Infatti per la cena di sabato di primo impulso volevo flirtare ... ma perché, contro chi ?
> Per prendere in giro i 4 amici “ leoni “ del gruppo whatsapp ?
> Di cosa pensano loro delle mie corna me ne frego e giocare a flirtare per vendetta non fa per me.
> ...


Cosa vuoi dire con essere mentalmente pronti a tradire?
Se non ho capito male tu hai conosciuto un uomo con cui hai imbastito un tradimento sentimentalsessuale, che mi pare sia il caso più diffuso nelle donne. Nel caso degli uomini la versione ufficiale che viene data, citando quanto detto ad una utente del forum qualche tempo fa, mi pare sia "non mi stava nei pantaloni, è uscito da solo", riducendo il rapporto a scambi di sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mettiti nei panni di un tradito: trovo molto umano il desiderio di contraccambiare. Poi c'è chi lo fa, chi flirta e "gode a metà", e chi lo pensa e basta. Mettere tutto in un solo calderone per me significa slegarsi pericolosamente dalla realtà fattuale. Non credo che esista nessuno che di fronte a un tradimento non abbia almeno pensato  "ma allora anch'io!". Poi ognuno lo gestisce a suo modo. Credo con responsabilità ben diverse, anche di fronte ai figli.


Ma io ho scritto che non lo capisco?
Non capisco il giocare per il giocare 
O meglio non mi appartiene . Poi ognuno fa quel che crede 
A me è un atteggiamento che infastidisce nelle donne e negli uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Flirtare è in effetti un termine errato in questo contesto.
> Ti senti e ti vedi con una persona, con la quale magari arrivi a un rapporto di confidenza e intimità che non hai con altre persone.


A be se cambiato le carte in tavola allora ditelo 
Qui si parlava di flirtare tanto per 
Il rapporto di confidenza però deve essere chiaro a entrambi


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Verissimo. Quasi nessuno poi si ferma. Il cervello poi ne chiede ancora...non parlo chissa che..ma anche i messaggini...da uno per lavoro a due per scambio battute simpatiche a tre per caffe..ecc è un crescendo rossiniano ...e non te ne rendi conto...e anche chi.mai avrebbe detto menzogne ci si trova dentro...all inizio dici va be che le dico che mi ha mandato un messaggio...nah...e li incomincia il terreno per tradire...piccoli passi ...piccole menzogne....piccoli avvicinamenti verso terzi...e piccoli allontanamenti dal partner. Passano settimane e poi mesi. E se non sei avvezzo alla toccata e fuga cerchi di resistere..ma cosi facendo alimenti di piu il desiderio..il proibito...e poi so ca**i... e dopo...quando sei scoperto e ti giri indietro non ti riconosci più....perche quei piccoli passi...ti hanno fatto fare cose che non avresti mai fatto


:applauso:

Mi permetto solo di aggiungere che il crescendo rossiniano in talune persone è perfettamente calcolato, voluto e cercato.
Quello che tu descrivi con una persona può essere lanciato a raggio verso più persone, e la finzione parte da principio, perchè non c'è una vera necessità di trovare qualche amico con cui scambiare battute, quello che si cerca è qualcosa che stuzzichi, non amicizia.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche si può non trovare piacevolissimo avere solo l’alternativa tra essere ignorati o parlare come esseri sessuati solo se si è disponibili.


Io non mi sento ignorata se non flirto e ho ben chiaro che l’altro è un uomo senza atteggiarmi o civettare


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fare sesso è così rilevante per non deludere l’altro, lo è anche nella percezione di stare facendo qualcosa di giusto o sbagliato.


Per non deludere chi?
Mai fatto sesso con qualcuno per non deludere
Ma non ho lo stesso completamento con un uomo se voglio farci sesso o se non voglio
Non do adito a dubbi. 
Non amo questo gioco


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> :applauso:
> 
> Mi permetto solo di aggiungere che il crescendo rossiniano in talune persone è perfettamente calcolato, voluto e cercato.
> Quello che tu descrivi con una persona può essere lanciato a raggio verso più persone, e la finzione parte da principio, perchè non c'è una vera necessità di trovare qualche amico con cui scambiare battute, quello che si cerca è qualcosa che stuzzichi, non amicizia.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per non deludere chi?
> Mai fatto sesso con qualcuno per non deludere
> Ma non ho lo stesso completamento con un uomo se voglio farci sesso o se non voglio
> Non do adito a dubbi.
> Non amo questo gioco


Questo è quello che credi tu.
Se poi si sei trovata a dover chiarire a parole, significa che ci sono comportamenti diversi che alcuni interpretano come disponibilità.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu.
> Se poi si sei trovata a dover chiarire a parole, significa che ci sono comportamenti diversi che alcuni interpretano come disponibilità.


Ma se uno interpreta come disponibilità un sorriso sono affari suoi e la sua interpretazione con me dura poco te lo assicuro 
Il flirtare porta invece un lasciar credere  che non è 
A me di avere quello che sbava nell’attesa che mi decido frega zero. C’e Chi ci campa. E ci sono uomini e donne disposti a stare al gioco 
Ognuno si accontenta di quel che può e vuole


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La sensazione che hai quando scopri di essere tradito è di totale annullamento della tua vita affettiva e sentimentale, oltre che una frustrazione notevole in quella sessuale.
> Un amico non basta a riempire i vuoti che si formano.
> Avresti bisogno di un compagno vero, una persona che ti vuole bene e in grado di ridarti fiducia null'altro genere.
> No, non un amante. Non una persona uguale a quella che ti ha tradito, che non ti capirebbe mai.
> ...


Ma di cosa stai parlando? 

L'argomento non era il flirtare?
Starai mica giustificando una modalità relazionale di questo tipo con un "trauma"?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando?
> 
> L'argomento non era il flirtare?
> Starai mica giustificando una modalità relazionale di questo tipo con un "trauma"?


Meno male. Pensavo di essere l’unica ad aver capito che si parlava di altro


----------



## Lara3 (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi dire con essere mentalmente pronti a tradire?
> Se non ho capito male tu hai conosciuto un uomo con cui hai imbastito un tradimento sentimentalsessuale, che mi pare sia il caso più diffuso nelle donne. Nel caso degli uomini la versione ufficiale che viene data, citando quanto detto ad una utente del forum qualche tempo fa, mi pare sia "non mi stava nei pantaloni, è uscito da solo", riducendo il rapporto a scambi di sesso.


Mentalmente pronta intendo non più legata mentalmente, sentimentalmente a mio marito. Libera di vivere egoisticamente nel modo in cui mi sentivo bene IO.
Cosa intendi per la versione ufficiale degli uomini ? Ti riferisci a mio marito o al mio amante ?


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E neanche aver subito il tradimento ti fa cambiare? Sono provocatorio..perché gia conosco l eventuale risposta.


O sei predisposto o non lo sei.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La base rimane la stessa del traditore: tradisco per NON separarmi, tradisco per continuare a stare con te.
> Tu mi hai tradito, e io per continuare a stare con te, devo tradirti.
> Traslato in una situazione più banale: tu non hai lavato i piatti, io non lavo i piatti. Mi credevi un cretino che avrebbe sempre continuato a lavare i piatti? Eccoli sono lì, se vuoi li lavi tu, e io mi siedo a guardarti. Ora sono io al tuo posto. Questo fa recuperare autostima?
> Non sto a contestare se sia legittimo o meno. N*on mi convince come metodo per tornare ad avere una propria autostima. Mi sembra sempre delegata.*
> ...


Mica è un metodo, e quasi sempre, da quello che ho compreso, è solo una conseguenza, non un obiettivo.
Capita che dopo essere stati traditi ci si senta così male che ci si aggrappi a qualcuno dell'altro sesso che è in grado di farci stare meglio.
Può accadere che questo tipo di rapporto sfoci in una relazione amorosa, come può accadere che si interrompa prima.
In nessun caso si può parlare di gattamortismo.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo di averne perse non poche!
> Un po' di autostima ce l'ho, eh.
> E' proprio la voglia che mi manca. Penso sempre.... sono sposato.
> Sono padre.
> E muore lì.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> indipendentemente da questo, ti è mai capitato di flirtare, senza andare oltre?





Lostris ha detto:


> Ma di cosa stai parlando?
> 
> L'argomento non era il flirtare?
> Starai mica giustificando una modalità relazionale di questo tipo con un "trauma"?


Il termine flirtare non l'ho introdotto io.
Se per brevità e comprensione vogliamo intendere come il rapportarsi a una persona dell'altro sesso con discreta intimità con il termine flirtare (nel significato di amoreggiare) io non posso che rispondere sì.
Sì, perché la cotta è arrivata.


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> O sei predisposto o non lo sei.


 lo so. E non lo sei. E aggiungo che ne eri certo pure per chi ti è accanto.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mentalmente pronta intendo non più legata mentalmente, sentimentalmente a mio marito. Libera di vivere egoisticamente nel modo in cui mi sentivo bene IO.
> Cosa intendi per la versione ufficiale degli uomini ? Ti riferisci a mio marito o al mio amante ?


In generale è quanto viene riportato dai traditori di sesso maschile alle loro mogli o fidanzate nel momento della scoperta del tradimento, oppure quanto viene scritto nel forum.
Non mi riferivo ne a tuo marito ne al tuo amante in particolare. 

Tu credi che il tuo amante non sia più legato sentimentalmente a sua moglie? 
Il legame sentimentale è anche l'affetto di aver condiviso tanti momenti nel corso della vita, se si vive sotto lo stesso tetto il legame è presente. 
Non lo trovo minimamente paragonabile a quello che vivono due persone che si vedono "di nascosto", in quel contesto ci potrà essere una fortissima carica emotiva, ma come dire... è polvere di stelle!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica è un metodo, e quasi sempre, da quello che ho compreso, è solo una conseguenza, non un obiettivo.
> Capita che dopo essere stati traditi ci si senta così male che ci si aggrappi a qualcuno dell'altro sesso che è in grado di farci stare meglio.
> Può accadere che questo tipo di rapporto sfoci in una relazione amorosa, come può accadere che si interrompa prima.
> In nessun caso si può parlare di gattamortismo.


Se ti aggrappi a una persona e hai chiaro che ti stai aggrappando senza altro fini non hai problemi a dichiararlo 
Se non lo fai per qualsiasi motivo compresa la paura di perdere l’ancora di salvataggio io parlo di gattamortismo e sono anche buona con i termini.
Non è che io non abbia mai cercato appoggi ma le motivazioni erano più che dichiarate chiaramente


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> lo so. E non lo sei. E aggiungo che ne eri certo pure per chi ti è accanto.


E aggiungo che pure chi mi è accanto ne è certo.
Dorme sonni tranquilli non per niente.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti aggrappi a una persona e* hai chiaro* che ti stai aggrappando senza altro fini non hai problemi a dichiararlo
> Se non lo fai per qualsiasi motivo compresa la paura di perdere l’ancora di salvataggio io parlo di gattamortismo e sono anche buona con i termini.
> Non è che io non abbia mai cercato appoggi ma le motivazioni erano più che dichiarate chiaramente



Ma non hai chiaro proprio niente.
Sei nella centrifuga.
Tutte queste certezze le hai perse.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il termine flirtare non l'ho introdotto io.
> Se per brevità e comprensione vogliamo intendere come il rapportarsi a una persona dell'altro sesso con discreta intimità con il termine flirtare (nel significato di amoreggiare) io non posso che rispondere sì.
> Sì, perché la cotta è arrivata.


E il senso di amoreggiare senza andare oltre quale è? 
E soprattutto forse funziona quando entrambe le persone amoreggiano senza voler andare oltre e lo dichiarano
Se giochi e non so che giochi o devo accontentarmi di giocare gradirei chiarezza


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non hai chiaro proprio niente.
> Sei nella centrifuga.
> Tutte queste certezze le hai perse.


Tu ti rapporti con le persone senza sapere cosa vuoi e perché lo fai?
Chiedo eh


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica è un metodo, e quasi sempre, da quello che ho compreso, è solo una conseguenza, non un obiettivo.
> Capita che dopo essere stati traditi ci si senta così male che *ci si aggrappi a qualcuno dell'altro sesso che è in grado di farci stare meglio*.
> Può accadere che questo tipo di rapporto sfoci in una relazione amorosa, come può accadere che si interrompa prima.
> In nessun caso si può parlare di gattamortismo.


Gattamortismo non direi proprio, piuttosto vampirismo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu ti rapporti con le persone senza sapere cosa vuoi e perché lo fai?
> Chiedo eh


Dopo che ti scopri tradito?
Altroché, quando  "realizzi" (parlo del mio caso) che all'altro frega cazzi di te, se non in funzione dei comodi suoi, e che nel farseli tutto manifesta fuorché bene a te, garantisco che si perde ogni riferimento.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dopo che ti scopri tradito?
> Altroché, quando  "realizzi" (parlo del mio caso) che all'altro frega cazzi di te, se non in funzione dei comodi suoi, e che nel farseli tutto manifesta fuorché bene a te, garantisco che si perde ogni riferimento.


Veramente Danny la pensa all'opposto



danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è proprio vero il contrario.
> Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio al matrimonio, oltre che a sè stesso, ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dopo che ti scopri tradito?
> Altroché, quando  "realizzi" (parlo del mio caso) che all'altro frega cazzi di te, se non in funzione dei comodi suoi, e che nel farseli tutto manifesta fuorché bene a te, garantisco che si perde ogni riferimento.


E questo mi è chiaro. Lo capisco anche molto bene 
Non lo collego con il bisogno di flirtare senza fini per il gusto di giocare


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E aggiungo che pure chi mi è accanto ne è certo.
> Dorme sonni tranquilli non per niente.


Per me nel tuo caso la predisposizione non c'entra proprio una mazza... non più ormai.

Forse c'entrava quando esisteva un rapporto o tu pensavi esistesse.

Adesso non mi ci nasconderei dietro.
Io la vedo più come una tua incapacità di fondo di concepire un certo tipo di relazione (e non parlo di tradimento) abbinata ad un'idea/aspettativa un pò adolescenziale di quello che vorresti.

Un mix che non agevola, come dire...


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Veramente Danny la pensa all'opposto


Non vedo questo opposto.

Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio AL SUO MATRIMONIO.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E questo mi è chiaro. Lo capisco anche molto bene
> Non lo collego con il bisogno di flirtare senza fini per il gusto di giocare


Secondo me l'esito di questo tipo di approccio uno mica lo finalizza prima.
Ci prova, saggia l'interesse dell'altra parte, torna su se stesso... E in quel momento decide.

Non parlo ovviamente di chi lo fa per hobby.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me nel tuo caso la predisposizione non c'entra proprio una mazza... non più ormai.
> 
> Forse c'entrava quando esisteva un rapporto o tu pensavi esistesse.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente?
L'idea di dover mentire al mondo per avere una relazione extra non mi piace per niente.
Potrebbe accadere per una passione forte, trascinante al punto da mettere da parte qualsiasi scrupolo.
Finora non c'è stata.
Tra l'altro anche l'idea di scopare in un motel la trovo poco allettante.
Sono per le relazioni alla luce del sole. Non posso permettermele?
Pazienza.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu ti rapporti con le persone senza sapere cosa vuoi e perché lo fai?
> Chiedo eh


A me sinceramente manco passava per la testa di rapportarmi con altre donne, eh.
Ero ben felice come marito e come padre, e mi sarebbe bastato.
Questo era quello che volevo e non altro.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gattamortismo non direi proprio, piuttosto *vampirismo*.


E' una parafilia....:rotfl::rotfl:

Opportunismo, al limite.
Disperazione, se vogliamo andare sul drammatico.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dopo che ti scopri tradito?
> Altroché, quando  "realizzi" (parlo del mio caso) che all'altro frega cazzi di te, se non in funzione dei comodi suoi, e che nel farseli tutto manifesta fuorché bene a te, *garantisco che si perde ogni riferimento*.



Certo.
Non hai più la moglie che credevi, non hai più la fiducia, non hai più un punto di riferimento stabile.
Sei solo con la sensazione di essere circondato da un branco di lupi.
Ovvio che cerchi qualcuno che ti ridia ciò che hai perso.
Io ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare in quel periodo una donna. 
CI siamo scritti come non avevo mai fatto nella mia vita, ci siamo visti, confidati, mi ha dato la sua presenza.
Mi piaceva. Ma ero consapevole che non sarebbe mai potuta diventare una storia, perché io non ero comunque nella condizione di averne una. Una persona disperata non può aprirsi a un rapporto equilibrato.
Ci sono voluti anni perché io potessi essere abbastanza lucido da vedere le altre per come sono e non come ancora di salvezza. Ma è anche vero che in questo mio ritorno alla serenità, il mio "io" si è riappropriato di come era prima.
E quella sensazione di invidia gelosia che avevo per mia moglie, per la sua relazione e per il piacere che aveva colto si è trasformata nella mia usuale indifferenza al limite del disgusto per ciò che non è trasparente.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non vedo questo opposto.
> 
> Chi tradisce ci tiene parecchio AL SUO MATRIMONIO.


E' evidente. 
E' il SUO.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Secondo me l'esito di questo tipo di approccio uno mica lo finalizza prima.
> Ci prova, saggia l'interesse dell'altra parte, torna su se stesso... E in quel momento decide.
> *
> Non parlo ovviamente di chi lo fa per hobby.


Corretto.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In generale è quanto viene riportato dai traditori di sesso maschile alle loro mogli o fidanzate nel momento della scoperta del tradimento, oppure quanto viene scritto nel forum.
> Non mi riferivo ne a tuo marito ne al tuo amante in particolare.
> 
> Tu credi che il tuo amante non sia più legato sentimentalmente a sua moglie?
> ...


Mi auguro che abbia quel legame sentimentale forte che dovrebbe avere ogni uomo con 
la madre dei suoi figli, per la donna con quale ha condiviso moltissimo nella vita. Non mi parla mai male di lei e questo lo apprezzo. 
Ma quando l’unica possibilità di vederci ( per me)  era nel giorno del suo compleanno, lui è venuto da me.
Avrei preferito sinceramente che ci fosse un’altra soluzione, in un certo senso mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una parafilia....:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Opportunismo, al limite.
> Disperazione, se vogliamo andare sul drammatico.


Macchè Danny, vuoi parlare da traditore quando non lo sei.
Tutti sti giri mentali un traditore non se li fa.
Al massimo imbastisce una versione da vendere, giusto per non farsi vedere come un "traditore". Chi vorrebbe andare con una persona che ti dice in modo chiaro:
_Vorrei fare sesso con te, mandarti tremila messaggi (quando posso) e vorrei che tu contraccambiasti, vorrei essere nei tuoi desideri anche quando non sei con me, ovviamente questo è finalizzato ad mio ritorno personale (se ce l'hai anche te bene, ma sia chiaro l'unico cosa che mi interessa di te è il desiderio di me). Mentirò al mio coniuge e mentirò a te, o ometterò parti che possano in qualche modo farti calare il desiderio di me. Non cerco stress e non ho intenzione di lasciare il mio coniuge, persone che ho scelto e che anche oggi ritengo essere un ottimo compagno, ma voglio vivere -per me- un'emozione in più. Nel momento che il mio compagno dovesse sospettare qualcosa te vai fuori dalle balle in un secondo. Sulla base di questo sei interessato/a ad avere un rapporto con me?
_Danny tu cosa rispondesti. Sinceramente.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> M*acchè Danny, vuoi parlare da traditore quando non lo sei.
> *
> Tutti sti giri mentali un traditore non se li fa.
> Al massimo imbastisce una versione da vendere, giusto per non farsi vedere come un "traditore". Chi vorrebbe andare con una persona che ti dice in modo chiaro:
> ...



Io ho parlato infatti da tradito, nella condizione in cui mi trovavo anni fa. 



Una risposta alla proposta? Oggi?
Dipende chi me la fa.
Se la persona mi interessa è sì.
Ma non te lo direi dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho parlato infatti da tradito, nella condizione in cui mi trovavo anni fa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E se tu non interessi a lei? Ossia la butta, poi se ci stai vede come va. Tanto sei una bolla che si può sfanculare all'istante.


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> L'idea di dover mentire al mondo per avere una relazione extra non mi piace per niente.
> Potrebbe accadere per una passione forte, trascinante al punto da mettere da parte qualsiasi scrupolo.
> Finora non c'è stata.
> ...


Invece io adoro mentire, proprio mi danno soddisfazione i sotterfugi. 
Senza contare quanto mi piace scopare nei motel, ma mi raccomando, quelli un pò bettole e old fashioned con le pareti di cartapesta e il buzzurro che ti guarda di sbieco alla reception. 
A me la luce del sole dà noia, con questo caldo poi. 

....

Danny ma cosa dici?

Mentire non piace tendenzialmente a nessuno e nemmeno sto a dirti che _dove_ scopi forse - forse eh - viene dopo alla voglia di scoparsi.

Nessuna passione nasce forte e travolgente. Devi dare aria e spazio.

Per quanto riguarda il grassetto boh, nemmeno so cosa dirti... mi cadono le palle anche rispetto a tue posizioni - tue, eh! - nemmeno troppo lontane nel tempo.
Continua pure con il tuo matrimonio svilente alla luce del sole.

Io in attesa di rivederla, la luce, mantengo vive nell'ombra parti di me che tu, pare, hai deciso di seppellire.

Come sempre è una questione di rapporto costi-benefici e ognuno fa le proprie scelte, mi dispiace che a me (sbaglierò) i costi che tu metti sul piatto, mi sanno più di scuse per non mettersi in gioco che altro.

Ti sentissi sereno almeno...
e mò mi taccio.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> I
> *Io in attesa di rivederla, la luce, mantengo vive nell'ombra parti di me che tu, pare, hai deciso di seppellire.*
> 
> .


Sottolineato: pensi di rivederla per davvero la luce?


Alla fine ci si abitua a tutto. In un caso o nell'altro.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E se tu non interessi a lei? Ossia la butta, poi se ci stai vede come va. Tanto sei una bolla che si può sfanculare all'istante.


Amen.

E' difficile da spiegare: non è qualcosa di cui sento la mancanza.
Quello che mi manca per davvero non è un'amante.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Invece io adoro mentire, proprio mi danno soddisfazione i sotterfugi.
> Senza contare quanto mi piace scopare nei motel, ma mi raccomando, quelli un pò bettole e old fashioned con le pareti di cartapesta e il buzzurro che ti guarda di sbieco alla reception.
> A me la luce del sole dà noia, con questo caldo poi.
> 
> ...


Da un lato capisco, dall'altro credo di no.
Quali sono le tue parti che tieni vive, giusto per capirci?


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sottolineato: pensi di rivederla per davvero la luce?
> 
> Alla fine ci si abitua a tutto. In un caso o nell'altro.


Sì. 

Ci si abitua solo se si vuole.


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da un lato capisco, dall'altro credo di no.
> Quali sono le tue parti che tieni vive, giusto per capirci?


Sostanzialmente quello che riguarda il rapporto uomo donna in termini passionali, affettivi, sentimentali.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente quello che riguarda il rapporto uomo donna in termini passionali, affettivi, sentimentali.


Capisco solo il primo dei termini.
Gli altri due no.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Ci si abitua solo se si vuole.


Certo, volere è potere, si dice.
Io tutto quello che ho voluto in questi anni non l'ho avuto.
E non mi sento di cambiare la mia prospettiva perché non ho ottenuto ciò che desideravo.
Quando dico che non sono interessato a una relazione extra non mento: se domani miss leggerezza mi saltasse addosso non le direi di no, ma di certo non mi sbatto perché lei dica sì.
Perché quel tipo di relazione non mi muove nulla dentro.
Perché saremmo su due pianeti diversi, perché non avrei quelle motivazioni che mi porterebbero a fare tutto il possibile per stare con lei. Anche se ha un bel culo.
Non è quella la relazione che io desidero. 
E tra una relazione mediocre e un'altra che lo è divenuta col tempo e che ho già, scelgo quella che mi costa meno e non mi impone un ulteriore costo, in termini di compromessi con me stesso.
Perché se è un compromesso una relazione con chi ti ha tradito, lo è anche quello con un'amante che cerca leggerezza, sesso, emozione, passione, quando invece tu desideri altro. Altro che non ti darà mai.
E io dovrei mentire per qualcosa che comunque mi obbliga ancora a vivere senza avere ciò che voglio?
Forse cambierò idea quando incontrerò una persona in grado di fornirmi le motivazioni adeguate.
Finora non è accaduto. Dopo tanti anni non può essere un caso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Invece io adoro mentire, proprio mi danno soddisfazione i sotterfugi.
> Senza contare quanto mi piace scopare nei motel, ma mi raccomando, quelli un pò bettole e old fashioned con le pareti di cartapesta e il buzzurro che ti guarda di sbieco alla reception.
> A me la luce del sole dà noia, con questo caldo poi.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sottolineato: pensi di rivederla per davvero la luce?
> 
> 
> Alla fine ci si abitua a tutto. In un caso o nell'altro.


Ma anche non la rivedesse, sta vivendo. 
Non si nega parti importanti di se
Non si sacrifica in nome di niente


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, volere è potere, si dice.
> Io tutto quello che ho voluto in questi anni non l'ho avuto.
> E non mi sento di cambiare la mia prospettiva perché non ho ottenuto ciò che desideravo.
> Quando dico che non sono interessato a una relazione extra non mento: se domani miss leggerezza mi saltasse addosso non le direi di no, ma di certo non mi sbatto perché lei dica sì.
> ...


Relazione mediocre su che basi?
Parli di cose che non conosci perché non le vuoi conoscere e perché ti spaventa conoscerle 
E non è vero che non ti interessa perché altrimenti non vorresti conoscere gente


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Relazione *mediocre* su che basi?
> Parli di cose che non conosci perché non le vuoi conoscere e perché ti spaventa conoscerle
> E non è vero che non ti interessa perché altrimenti non vorresti conoscere gente


Mediocre in quanto limitate per necessità: non me le vorrai paragonare a una relazione in chiaro?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mediocre in quanto limitate per necessità: non me le vorrai paragonare a una relazione in chiaro?


No. Ma la tua relazione in chiaro ce l’hai e per averne un’altra comunque dovrai partire da una relazione nell’ombra. Non sai come evolvono le cose. 
Dopodiche l’idea di mantenere una relazione in chiaro in attesa di un’altra mi risulta più “triste” che continuare a vivere nonostante una relazione in chiaro che non si può più definire relazione
E comunque perdonami ma l’ultimo aggettivo che userei per le relazioni che ho vissuto è mediocre . Se le avessi considerate mediocri non le avrei vissute. Ti ricordo che non le prescrive il medico


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non è vero che non ti interessa perché altrimenti non vorresti conoscere gente


Secondo te, se non fossi stati tradito, avrei avuto questo interesse?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te, se non fossi stati tradito, avrei avuto questo interesse?


Ma sei stato tradito e soprattutto tradimento a parte non hai una vita di coppia
Quindi se tu fossi sereno e non volessi una relazione resteresti li


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No. Ma la tua relazione in chiaro ce l’hai e per averne un’altra comunque dovrai partire da una relazione nell’ombra. Non sai come evolvono le cose.
> Dopodiche l’idea di mantenere una relazione in chiaro in attesa di un’altra mi risulta più “triste” che continuare a vivere nonostante una relazione in chiaro che non si può più definire relazione
> E comunque perdonami ma l’ultimo aggettivo che userei per le relazioni che ho vissuto è mediocre . Se le avessi considerate mediocri non le avrei vissute. Ti ricordo che non le prescrive il medico


Io non ho detto di no.
Ho detto che la mia spinta propulsiva è bassissima, in quanto mi interessa poco il tipo di relazione che necessariamente si instaurerebbe.
Per me sono relazioni mediocri: posso andare in vacanza o fare lunghe camminate in montagna con un'amante? Posso presentarla ai miei amici o anche solo scattare delle foto e tenerle in chiaro nel cellulare? 
Ovviamente no.
Il costo però resta alto. Per me.
Ne deve valere veramente la pena.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho detto di no.
> Ho detto che la mia spinta propulsiva è bassissima, in quanto mi interessa poco il tipo di relazione che necessariamente si instaurerebbe.
> Per me sono relazioni mediocri: posso andare in vacanza o fare lunghe camminate in montagna con un'amante? Posso presentarla ai miei amici o anche solo scattare delle foto e tenerle in chiaro nel cellulare?
> Ovviamente no.


Se questa è la differenza tra un rapporto mediocre o no secondo te, allora hai ragione
Per me la mediocrità è altro. Io ho vacanze e foto sul cellulare con mio marito, e i miei amici lo conoscono . Fanno di questo un rapporto non mediocre? 
Tra stare come stai e avere una donna che ti desidera e che per te c’e non ci sono paragoni
Ma appunto meglio pensare che una relazione è fatta di squallidi motel così non siamo tentati di lanciarci


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se questa è la differenza tra un rapporto mediocre o no secondo te, allora hai ragione
> Per me la mediocrità è altro. Io ho vacanze e foto sul cellulare con mio marito, e i miei amici lo conoscono . Fanno di questo un rapporto non mediocre?
> Tra stare come stai e avere una donna che ti desidera e che per te c’e non ci sono paragoni
> Ma appunto meglio pensare che una relazione è fatta di squallidi motel così non siamo tentati di lanciarci


Non ci stiamo capendo.
Se non fossi stato tradito e se mia moglie non si fosse così "raffreddata" a me non sarebbe neppure mai venuto in mente l'idea di ipotizzare di avere una relazione extra.
E miss Leggerezza, tanto per fare un esempio qualsiasi, aveva un bel culo anche 10 anni fa, quando l'ho conosciuta.
Non è qualcosa che mi attrae, proprio per definizione. Il culo sì, la relazione no.
Da ragazzo ne ho avuta una e mi è bastata l'esperienza.
Io, di mio, per come sono, desidero relazioni in chiaro, a tutto tondo, in cui la condivisione pesa più della passione.
Mi trovo ora, come tutti sanno, nella spiacevole situazione -  abbastanza frequente, ho notato per cui la mia esperienza può essere utile anche agli altri - di avere una relazione coniugale che non è più soddisfacente, ma malgrado questo sono e resto pur sempre io. 
E la persona che sono non è improvvisamente divenuta aperta nei confronti di un certo tipo di relazione. 
La modesta frequentazione di qualche anno fa mi ha solo portato altra frustrazione. E ho capito che non ho voglia di aggiungerne altra. Non mi interessa proprio. Ma il limite per non aggiungere frustrazione ancora non l'ho trovato.
Quando ci sarà una donna che non me lo farà superare probabilmente scriverò cose diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci stiamo capendo.
> Se non fossi stato tradito e se mia moglie non si fosse così "raffreddata" a me non sarebbe neppure mai venuto in mente l'idea di ipotizzare di avere una relazione extra.
> E miss Leggerezza, tanto per fare un esempio qualsiasi, aveva un bel culo anche 10 anni fa, quando l'ho conosciuta.
> Non è qualcosa che mi attrae, proprio per definizione. Il culo sì, la relazione no.
> ...


Ma perché tu pensi che tutti quelli che hanno tradito la prima volta erano proponendo o ci pensavano ?
Stiamo parlando dell’ora ed è ora che hai definito mediocri certe relaxioni.
Sull’ultima parte è quello che ho scritto: non è che le relazioni sono mediocre, non sei portato o altro. Semplicemente hai paura e quindi pur di starne lontano le demonizzi cacciandoli per altro in situazioni che potrebbero essere ancora più frustranti  
Dopodiche ultimamente scrivi una cosa la porti avanti per un po’ di post, poi modifichi il pensiero e alla fine sono gli altri che non comprendono
E finché il parametro che ti fa capitolare è un bel culo forse è meglio che resti dove sei.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopodiche ultimamente scrivi una cosa la porti avanti per un po’ di post, poi modifichi il pensiero e alla fine sono gli altri che non comprendono
> *E finché il parametro che ti fa capitolare è un bel culo forse è meglio che resti dove se*i.


Ho detto esattamente il contrario, ma forse non riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma sei stato tradito e soprattutto tradimento a parte *non hai una vita di coppia*
> Quindi se tu fossi sereno e non volessi una relazione resteresti li


Ma Nocciola secondo te è vero il grassetto? Danny si sfoga nel forum più di altre persone, ma la sua vita di coppia io trovo sia pari a quella di moltissimi altri. Non è che con la moglie non ha rapporti affettivi, che non passano momenti piacevoli insieme. Usando la famosa frase: non sono "separati in casa", condividono una marea di cose.
Il fatto che lei esca più volte durante la settimana fa solo parte del loro stile di vita.
Forse sembra non vi sia perchè attraverso alcune espressioni di Danny si enfatizza un suo lato sofferto, ma sai quanti ne hanno solo che non le scrivono nel forum? E come moltissimi altri tra poco anche Danny organizzerà la sua vacanza in famiglia, con sua moglie dove passerà momenti piacevoli vicino a lei.




danny ha detto:


> Io non ho detto di no.
> Ho detto che la mia spinta propulsiva è bassissima, in quanto mi interessa poco il tipo di relazione che necessariamente si instaurerebbe.
> Per me sono relazioni mediocri: posso andare in vacanza o fare lunghe  camminate in montagna con un'amante? Posso presentarla ai miei amici o  anche solo scattare delle foto e tenerle in chiaro nel cellulare?
> Ovviamente no.
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Se questa è la differenza tra un rapporto mediocre o no secondo te, allora hai ragione
> Per me la mediocrità è altro. Io ho vacanze e foto sul cellulare con mio  marito, e i miei amici lo conoscono . Fanno di questo un rapporto non  mediocre?
> Tra stare come stai e avere una donna che ti desidera e che per te c’e non ci sono paragoni
> Ma appunto meglio pensare che una relazione è fatta di squallidi motel così non siamo tentati di lanciarci


Le vostre sono proiezioni diverse ma sempre proiezioni sono.
Il motel per alcuni è il dato oggettivo. Poi può essere squallido o può essere luogo d'ammore ma sempre motel rimane. E il motel non è casa.
Se hai una casa ti potresti divertire due ore in motel. Un diversivo.
Se ti manca una casa tua, il motel sarà meglio di niente, ma non leva il fatto che sei senza una casa.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma Nocciola secondo te è vero il grassetto? Danny si sfoga nel forum più di altre persone, ma la sua vita di coppia io trovo sia pari a quella di moltissimi altri. Non è che con la moglie non ha rapporti affettivi, che non passano momenti piacevoli insieme. Usando la famosa frase: non sono "separati in casa", condividono una marea di cose.
> Il fatto che lei esca più volte durante la settimana fa solo parte del loro stile di vita.
> Forse sembra non vi sia perchè attraverso alcune espressioni di Danny si enfatizza un suo lato sofferto, ma sai quanti ne hanno solo che non le scrivono nel forum? E come moltissimi altri tra poco anche Danny organizzerà la sua vacanza in famiglia, con sua moglie dove passerà momenti piacevoli vicino a lei.


Esatto.


----------



## patroclo (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma Nocciola secondo te è vero il grassetto? Danny si sfoga nel forum più di altre persone, ma la sua vita di coppia io trovo sia pari a quella di moltissimi altri. Non è che con la moglie non ha rapporti affettivi, che non passano momenti piacevoli insieme. Usando la famosa frase: non sono "separati in casa", condividono una marea di cose.
> Il fatto che lei esca più volte durante la settimana fa solo parte del loro stile di vita.
> Forse sembra non vi sia perchè attraverso alcune espressioni di Danny si enfatizza un suo lato sofferto, ma sai quanti ne hanno solo che non le scrivono nel forum? E come moltissimi altri tra poco anche Danny organizzerà la sua vacanza in famiglia, con sua moglie dove passerà momenti piacevoli vicino a lei..





danny ha detto:


> Esatto.


....mal comune mezzo gaudio....spettate un attimo che torno dalla mia ex.....


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Io vivo in una relazione in cui il tradimento è stato scoperto, ha portato danni, che io e mia moglie conosciamo.
Ovviamente con questa consapevolezza, non mi risulta facile approcciare con serenità l'argomento.
Non ho l'incoscienza di chi gli è sempre andata bene.
E, come Marjanna ha constatato, io in coppia vivo ancora dei bei momenti.
In più non nasco amante, non mi interessano le relazioni clandestine, le due ore ogni tanto.
Sulla solita ipotetica bilancia io metto questo su un piatto, e sull'altro la mancanza di una vita sessuale, la passione che manca da anni, il desiderio di un'altra. 
Sembrerà strano, ma il piatto non pende tutto da una parte.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma Nocciola secondo te è vero il grassetto? Danny si sfoga nel forum più di altre persone, ma la sua vita di coppia io trovo sia pari a quella di moltissimi altri. Non è che con la moglie non ha rapporti affettivi, che non passano momenti piacevoli insieme. Usando la famosa frase: non sono "separati in casa", condividono una marea di cose.
> Il fatto che lei esca più volte durante la settimana fa solo parte del loro stile di vita.
> Forse sembra non vi sia perchè attraverso alcune espressioni di Danny si enfatizza un suo lato sofferto, ma sai quanti ne hanno solo che non le scrivono nel forum? E come moltissimi altri tra poco anche Danny organizzerà la sua vacanza in famiglia, con sua moglie dove passerà momenti piacevoli vicino a lei.
> 
> ...


Secondo i tuoi parametri anche io ho una vita di coppia 
Abbiamo parametri diversi per indicare una coppia probabilmente


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....mal comune mezzo gaudio....spettate un attimo che torno dalla mia ex.....


Ma tu hai tradito e poi hai chiuso.
Sei in una posizione completamente diversa.
Avevi già fatto il TUO percorso, la tua scelta.
Io non avrei mai tradito, per dire, neppure avrei mai ipotizzato di farlo se non fossi stato tradito.
Già in questo abbiamo un approccio diverso.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> S*econdo i tuoi parametri anche io ho una vita di coppia *
> Abbiamo parametri diversi per indicare una coppia probabilmente


Beh, ce l'hai sì.
Secondo quei parametri.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Messaggio doppio.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> la sua vita di coppia io trovo s*ia pari a quella di moltissimi altri*. Non è che con la moglie non ha rapporti affettivi, che non passano momenti piacevoli insieme. Usando la famosa frase: non sono "separati in casa", *condividono una marea di cose.*


Riquoto per capire.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, ce l'hai sì.
> Secondo quei parametri.


Che non sono i miei per definirmi coppia
E visto che in quella situazione ci sto io non mi considero una coppia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E il senso di amoreggiare senza andare oltre quale è?
> E soprattutto forse funziona quando entrambe le persone amoreggiano senza voler andare oltre e lo dichiarano
> Se giochi e non so che giochi o devo accontentarmi di giocare gradirei chiarezza


Ma cosa intendi per amoreggiare e flirtare.
Per me amoreggiare comprende baci e contatti fisici senza arrivare all’ orgasmo.
Flirtare è un gioco di parole e sguardi. È una far capire che ci si piace come tra uomo e donna, senza arrivare ad amoreggiare.
Amoreggiare mi sembrava difficile dopo mezz’ora anche a da adolescente.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo i tuoi parametri anche io ho una vita di coppia
> Abbiamo parametri diversi per indicare una coppia probabilmente


No non sono i miei parametri, così rispondo anche a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e alla sua frase



danny ha detto:


> E, come Marjanna ha constatato, io in coppia vivo ancora dei bei momenti.


Io l'ho constatato sulla mia pelle Danny perchè tante espressioni che hai esternato, di sentirti solo, ect. sono molto simili a quelle che mi sono sentita dire io. Di base la mia visione sarebbe più simile a quella di Nocciola. 
Per quanto vissuto posso presumere che, se su base di questa solitudine e presunto rapporto finito, ti chiedessi di vederci questo venerdì sera, probabilmente mi diresti che hai già programmato una cena con amici (e tua moglie), cena a cui parteciperai con piacere, condividendo con allegria il cibo con gli altri amici e tua moglie, non desiderando di essere altrove ma facendoti coinvolgere dal momento conviviale, senza provare momenti di tristezza o stati depressivi gravi, e SENZA SENTIRTI O ESSERE SOLO. 
(La richiesta del venerdì sera è solo una ipotetica richiesta casuale)


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Riquoto per capire.


Chi si accontenta gode


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Io sì.
E' per questo che - per fare un esempio - se penso al culo di Miss Leggerezza, non lo vedo come qualcosa che possa convincermi a rischiare di vivere nuovamente ciò che ho già subito stando dall'altra parte.
Ho vissuto la scoperta del tradimento, so che può accadere, so cosa comporta.
Basta un bel culo per portarmi a tradire e correre quel rischio?
No, assolutamente no.
Non ne vale la pena, non per quello che ancora ho e condivido con mia moglie.
Ci vuole altro. 
Ma è un altro che è difficile trovare.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi per amoreggiare e flirtare.
> Per me amoreggiare comprende baci e contatti fisici senza arrivare all’ orgasmo.
> Flirtare è un gioco di parole e sguardi. È una far capire che ci si piace come tra uomo e donna, senza arrivare ad amoreggiare.
> Amoreggiare mi sembrava difficile dopo mezz’ora anche a da adolescente.


Se fai capire che uno ti piace è perché sei disposta ad andare oltre. Se no perché farglielo capire? 
Ok eriche giocarci? Per il gusto di avere l’approvazikne o l’attenzione?
Amoreggiare l’ha scritto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]. Ho solo quotato


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io sì.
> E' per questo che - per fare un esempio - se penso al culo di Miss Leggerezza, non lo vedo come qualcosa che possa convincermi a rischiare di vivere nuovamente ciò che ho già subito stando dall'altra parte.
> Ho vissuto la scoperta del tradimento, so che può accadere, so cosa comporta.
> Basta un bel culo per portarmi a tradire e correre quel rischio?
> ...


Ma speriamo che non basti un bel culo
Tendenzialmente tradisci per altro altrimenti che tristezza
Edit: sai quante cose ci stanno tra un bel culo e l’amore della vita, che ti possono fare star bene e ritrovare parti di te?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Macchè Danny, vuoi parlare da traditore quando non lo sei.
> Tutti sti giri mentali un traditore non se li fa.
> Al massimo imbastisce una versione da vendere, giusto per non farsi vedere come un "traditore". Chi vorrebbe andare con una persona che ti dice in modo chiaro:
> _Vorrei fare sesso con te, mandarti tremila messaggi (quando posso) e vorrei che tu contraccambiasti, vorrei essere nei tuoi desideri anche quando non sei con me, ovviamente questo è finalizzato ad mio ritorno personale (se ce l'hai anche te bene, ma sia chiaro l'unico cosa che mi interessa di te è il desiderio di me). Mentirò al mio coniuge e mentirò a te, o ometterò parti che possano in qualche modo farti calare il desiderio di me. Non cerco stress e non ho intenzione di lasciare il mio coniuge, persone che ho scelto e che anche oggi ritengo essere un ottimo compagno, ma voglio vivere -per me- un'emozione in più. Nel momento che il mio compagno dovesse sospettare qualcosa te vai fuori dalle balle in un secondo. Sulla base di questo sei interessato/a ad avere un rapporto con me?
> _Danny tu cosa rispondesti. Sinceramente.


Ma tutto questo è implicito da amante (anche se amante non si può dire). Come evolve la relazione non lo può sapere nessuno.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> N
> Io l'ho constatato sulla mia pelle Danny perchè tante espressioni che hai esternato, di sentirti solo, ect. sono molto simili a quelle che mi sono sentita dire io. Di base la mia visione sarebbe più simile a quella di Nocciola.
> Per quanto vissuto posso presumere che, se su base di questa solitudine e presunto rapporto finito, ti chiedessi di vederci questo venerdì sera, probabilmente mi diresti che hai già programmato una cena con amici (e tua moglie), cena a cui parteciperai con piacere, condividendo con allegria il cibo con gli altri amici e tua moglie, non desiderando di essere altrove ma facendoti coinvolgere dal momento conviviale, senza provare momenti di tristezza o stati depressivi gravi, e SENZA SENTIRTI O ESSERE SOLO.
> (La richiesta del venerdì sera è solo una ipotetica richiesta casuale)


Venerdì sera in effetti ho un impegno, con mia figlia però.
Sabato e domenica invece con moglie e amici.
La solitudine è affettiva: è quando ti aspetti un certo sentimento da una persona e non arriva.
Non necessariamente quella persona è la moglie, dipende dalle situazioni.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi per amoreggiare e flirtare.
> Per me amoreggiare comprende baci e contatti fisici senza arrivare all’ orgasmo.
> Flirtare è un gioco di parole e sguardi. È una far capire che ci si piace come tra uomo e donna, senza arrivare ad amoreggiare.
> Amoreggiare mi sembrava difficile dopo mezz’ora anche a da adolescente.


E' sinonimo sul vocabolario.
Giusto per fare capire che si parla di una relazione che non è solo amicale.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chi si accontenta gode


Io volevo dire che la coppia Danny/moglie che è uguale a quella di molte altre persone. Punto.
Poi alcuni su base di questo si fanno l'amante e altri no. Ciò che non cambia è che non c'è qualcosa di così grave da vagliare una separazione. Quindi non è che Danny e sua moglie non sono più una coppia e altri si. 
Tu vai in vacanza con tuo marito e ti fai le foto perchè tutto sommato ci stai bene, poi stai bene anche nelle ore con l'amante, ma non è che se sei con tuo marito sei con la flebo attaccata. Almeno credo.
Come per tutti ci saranno giorni si, giorno no, e giorni ni, ma niente di diverso da quanto potresti vivere con un altro convivente.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma speriamo che non basti un bel culo
> Tendenzialmente *tradisci per altr*o altrimenti che tristezza
> Edit: sai quante cose ci stanno tra un bel culo e l’amore della vita, che ti possono fare star bene e ritrovare parti di te?


Quell'altro che voglio, ecco, non è mai arrivato, finora.
Dopo anni dovrei limitarmi a constatare che forse non arriverà mai.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I*o volevo dire che la coppia Danny/moglie che è uguale a quella di molte altre persone. Punto.
> Poi alcuni su base di questo si fanno l'amante e altri no. Ciò che non cambia è che non c'è qualcosa di così grave da vagliare una separazione. Quindi non è che Danny e sua moglie non sono più una coppia e altri si. *
> Tu vai in vacanza con tuo marito e ti fai le foto perchè tutto sommato ci stai bene, poi stai bene anche nelle ore con l'amante, ma non è che se sei con tuo marito sei con la flebo attaccata. Almeno credo.
> Come per tutti ci saranno giorni si, giorno no, e giorni ni, ma niente di diverso da quanto potresti vivere con un altro convivente.


Sostanzialmente il neretto è totalmente vero.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Invece io adoro mentire, proprio mi danno soddisfazione i sotterfugi.
> Senza contare quanto mi piace scopare nei motel, ma mi raccomando, quelli un pò bettole e old fashioned con le pareti di cartapesta e il buzzurro che ti guarda di sbieco alla reception.
> A me la luce del sole dà noia, con questo caldo poi.
> 
> ...


Vabbè, ma non è che quello che sente lui è un giudizio su di te.
Ricordo una inorridita per empatia alla notizia di una ragazza che attraversato l’Italia per un ragazzo che l’aveva lasciata e che poi l’ha nuovamente rifiutata. Per me era normale. Per amore si possono correre rischi. E il rischio più grosso è esporsi senza difese ed essere rifiutate.
Embé, si può fare.
Quella l’ha fatto.
Un’altra non lo farebbe mai.
Ugualmente ognuno ha la propria tolleranza alla menzogna e ha un proprio senso di colpa è di vergogna.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutto questo è implicito da amante (anche se amante non si può dire). Come evolve la relazione non lo può sapere nessuno.


È implicito tranne la parte dell’omettere parti all’’amante. PER ME


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quell'altro che voglio, ecco, non è mai arrivato, finora.
> Dopo anni dovrei limitarmi a constatare che forse non arriverà mai.


Comunicazione urgente: se non incontri persone, e non ti dai possibilità dubito che arrivi
Seconda comunicazione importante: potrebbe anche arrivare con il tempo, la conoscenza , la complicità. Difficile che scopri tutto prima ti andarci a letto 
Terzo: debito che ti suonino mai al campanello per proportelo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io volevo dire che la coppia Danny/moglie che è uguale a quella di molte altre persone. Punto.
> Poi alcuni su base di questo si fanno l'amante e altri no. Ciò che non cambia è che non c'è qualcosa di così grave da vagliare una separazione. Quindi non è che Danny e sua moglie non sono più una coppia e altri si.
> Tu vai in vacanza con tuo marito e ti fai le foto perchè tutto sommato ci stai bene, poi stai bene anche nelle ore con l'amante, ma non è che se sei con tuo marito sei con la flebo attaccata. Almeno credo.
> Come per tutti ci saranno giorni si, giorno no, e giorni ni, ma niente di diverso da quanto potresti vivere con un altro convivente.


Non ho parlato di separazione. Sicuramente altri lo sono più di lui e per i miei parametri ci vuole anche poco per esserlo. Parlo per lui parlo per me .


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Venerdì sera in effetti ho un impegno, con mia figlia però.
> Sabato e domenica invece con moglie e amici.
> La solitudine è affettiva: è quando ti aspetti un certo sentimento da una persona e non arriva.
> Non necessariamente quella persona è la moglie.


Si ho capito. Ma non c'è spazio nella tua vita per colmare quella solitudine affettiva perchè non sei solo, e si capisce da quanto hai appena scritto. Se io volessi ipoteticamente colmarla quando lo faccio? Via sms quando tua moglie gira l'occhio? Tu neppure saresti concentrato in quel momento riguardo la tua solidutine perchè non la staresti provando in quel momento, saresti solo concentrato nel non farti vedere da tua moglie e nel rispondere a me. Percui io non sarei una solituzione per te, ma andrei a creare distrazione nella tua mente.
Quindi se ci pensi bene il vuoto che senti non è fisico, è un forma pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non è che quello che sente lui è un giudizio su di te.
> Ricordo una inorridita per empatia alla notizia di una ragazza che attraversato l’Italia per un ragazzo che l’aveva lasciata e che poi l’ha nuovamente rifiutata. Per me era normale. Per amore si possono correre rischi. E il rischio più grosso è esporsi senza difese ed essere rifiutate.
> Embé, si può fare.
> Quella l’ha fatto.
> ...


Non su di lei ma su chiunque viva un tradimento si, quindi anche lei me e tutti gli altri


----------



## patroclo (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma speriamo che non basti un bel culo
> Tendenzialmente tradisci per altro altrimenti che tristezza
> Edit: sai quante cose ci stanno tra un bel culo e l’amore della vita, che ti possono fare star bene e ritrovare parti di te?





danny ha detto:


> Quell'altro che voglio, ecco, non è mai arrivato, finora.
> Dopo anni dovrei limitarmi a constatare che forse non arriverà mai.


quello che appare all'esterno è la continua ricerca del pretesto per l'immobilità


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Comunicazione urgente: *se non incontri persone*, e non ti dai possibilità dubito che arrivi
> Seconda comunicazione importante: potrebbe anche arrivare con il tempo, la conoscenza , la complicità. Difficile che scopri tutto prima ti andarci a letto
> Terzo: debito che ti suonino mai al campanello per proportelo


Statisticamente, dalla lettura del forum e dalle esperienze che conosco, mi sembra che gli amanti siano arrivati da colleghi di lavoro, amici di amici, vicini di casa, genitori di altri figli a scuola, frequentatori di palestre, pochissimi sono stati frutto di una ricerca.
Ricerca che comunque non ho alcuna intenzione di fare, altrimenti sarei già su Tinder o avrei già avuto storie. 
Ma, ripeto, non sono interessato al genere di storie che potrei avere.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> quello che appare all'esterno è la continua ricerca del pretesto per l'immobilità


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente, dalla lettura del forum e dalle esperienze che conosco, mi sembra che gli amanti siano arrivati da colleghi di lavoro, amici di amici, vicini di casa, genitori di altri figli a scuola, frequentatori di palestre, pochissimi sono stati frutto di una ricerca.
> Ricerca che comunque non ho alcuna intenzione di fare, altrimenti sarei già su Tinder o avrei già avuto storie.
> Ma, ripeto, non sono interessato al genere di storie che potrei avere.


Ma se non sai nemmeno come sono quelle storie? 
Le hai vissute?
Nessuno ricerca nessuno. Certo è che si vive e vivendo si incontra e incontrandosi si può trovare persone interessanti.
Nessuno ti dice di farlo. Ma smetti di dire che non sei predisposto o che non vuoi cose che non sai come sono o che non sai cosa di possono dare in bene o in male


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se fai capire che uno ti piace è perché sei disposta ad andare oltre. Se no perché farglielo capire?
> Ok eriche giocarci? Per il gusto di avere l’approvazikne o l’attenzione?
> Amoreggiare l’ha scritto @_danny_. Ho solo quotato


Perché può essere considerato il modo naturale di rapportarsi tra uomini e donne che si piacciono, anche se per varie  ragioni non si sentono di portare il loro piacersi sul piano della relazione.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché può essere considerato il modo naturale di rapportarsi tra uomini e donne che si piacciono, anche se per varie  ragioni non si sentono di portare il loro piacersi sul piano della relazione.


Ecco per me non è naturale e mi indispettisce. Mi stanco lo trovo stupido
Ripeto per me


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' sinonimo sul vocabolario.
> Giusto per fare capire che si parla di una relazione che non è solo amicale.


L’importante è capirsi.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ho capito. Ma non c'è spazio nella tua vita per colmare quella solitudine affettiva perchè non sei solo, e si capisce da quanto hai appena scritto. Se io volessi ipoteticamente colmarla quando lo faccio? Via sms quando tua moglie gira l'occhio? Tu neppure saresti concentrato in quel momento riguardo la tua solidutine perchè non la staresti provando in quel momento, saresti solo concentrato nel non farti vedere da tua moglie e nel rispondere a me. Percui io non sarei una solituzione per te, ma andrei a creare distrazione nella tua mente.
> Quindi se ci pensi bene il vuoto che senti non è fisico, è un forma pensiero.


Sì, lo è.
E' la distanza che percepisco con mia moglie rispetto al parametro della distanza che vorrei.
Ovviamente è aumentata con la scoperta del tradimento. 
Ma non è che potrebbe essere colmata da due ore in motel con un'altra e da un messaggino ogni tanto.
Anzi, proprio quel messaggino atteso magari per un giorno o due da un'eventuale amante potrebbe essere fonte di ulteriore vuoto.
Sempre a livello di sensazione.
Perché sarebbe indice di una distanza relazionale che devo per necessità tollerare.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> quello che appare all'esterno è la continua ricerca del pretesto per l'immobilità


Tradire è muoversi?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tradire è muoversi?


Sicuramente è fare qualcosa per se visto che per l’altro non esistiamo 
È non smettere di provare emozioni a 50 anni


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non è che quello che sente lui è un giudizio su di te.
> Ricordo una inorridita per empatia alla notizia di una ragazza che attraversato l’Italia per un ragazzo che l’aveva lasciata e che poi l’ha nuovamente rifiutata. Per me era normale. Per amore si possono correre rischi. E il rischio più grosso è esporsi senza difese ed essere rifiutate.
> Embé, si può fare.
> Quella l’ha fatto.
> ...


E chi dice di no.

Come dicevo, il rapporto costi-benefici non è uguale per tutti e ognuno fa le proprie scelte. 

Però non mi rammarico di non vivere in Australia mentre accendo un mutuo trentennale a Pioltello, rispondendo a chi mi consiglia di andarci comunque un paio di settimane in vacanza che ho il mal d'aereo.

Perchè è una scusa. Estremizzando ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo è.
> E' la distanza che percepisco con mia moglie rispetto al parametro della distanza che vorrei.
> Ovviamente è aumentata con la scoperta del tradimento.
> Ma non è che potrebbe essere colmata da due ore in motel con un'altra e da un messaggino ogni tanto.
> ...


Non colma nulla
Aggiunge alla TUA vita 
Poi sei felice così? Bene
Scusa se non dai per nulla questa sensazione


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non è che quello che sente lui è un giudizio su di te.
> R





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non su di lei ma su chiunque viva un tradimento si, quindi anche lei me e tutti gli altri


Beh, in primis su mia moglie, direi.
Un giudizio su quello che ha fatto inevitabilmente devo averlo.
Per me è stata una stronza tradendomi, e non dipende dal modo in cui si è comportata.
O devo trattenermi dal pensarlo?
Dopodiché ho abbozzato e ho pensato che nella vita si può anche essere stronzi e che non è sicuramente cosa rara.
Ho pensato che avrei dovuto esserlo anch'io, ma non ci riesco, e non è per paura.
Non riuscirei mai a mentire con la stessa freddezza che ha avuto lei.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente è fare qualcosa per se visto che per l’altro non esistiamo
> È non smettere di provare emozioni a 50 anni


Totale disaccordo.
Le emozioni le posso provare altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non su di lei ma su chiunque viva un tradimento si, quindi anche lei me e tutti gli altri


Non è vero.
Esprime quello che è tollerabile per lui.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, in primis su mia moglie, direi.
> Un giudizio su quello che ha fatto inevitabilmente devo averlo.
> Per me è stata una stronza tradendomi, e non dipende dal modo in cui si è comportata.
> O devo trattenermi dal pensarlo?
> ...


Guarda che su questo hai ragione
Quello che hai detto dopo era un giudizio sulla situazione che ovviamente era un parlare di quello che non sai 
Aggiusti il tiro anche sta volta?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Totale disaccordo.
> Le emozioni le posso provare altrove.


Perfetto
Vai altrove e provale
Con persone però, non con gli hobby o altro 
Perché stiamo parlando di emozioni e sensazioni date da una persona


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi dice di no.
> 
> Come dicevo, il rapporto costi-benefici non è uguale per tutti e ognuno fa le proprie scelte.
> 
> ...


Bella la metafora.
Però qualcosa non mi convince.
Perché più che l’Australia a me piacerebbe l’attico con vista sul Castello, ma non lo posso avere e allora faccio i conti con la realtà e non lo sostituisco con un paio d’ore in hotel.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi dice di no.
> 
> Come dicevo, il rapporto costi-benefici non è uguale per tutti e ognuno fa le proprie scelte.
> 
> ...



Una scusa per che cosa?
Per rinunciare alle due ore di motel ogni tot?
Credi davvero che possano migliorare la mia vita?
Deve valerne molto, ma molto la pena.
Altrimenti non metto a rischio quello che ho, come padre e come marito, non mi metto in discussione per quello che sono, come uomo.
Ripeto: quando sei passato per un tradimento svelato hai la certezza di quanto ti brucia e dei danni che porta.
E' molto più facile approcciare un tradimento quando nessuno ti vede o ti ha mai vista così.
Quando ci sei finito dentro, e neppure per tua volontà, l'incoscienza è persa per sempre.
Ripeto: non lo escludo, ma deve valerne molto la pena.
Ma donne disponibili per cui davvero ne valga la pena sono poche, pochissime alla mia età. Posso anche mettermi il cuore in pace. L'avrei già trovata.


----------



## patroclo (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tradire è muoversi?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente è fare qualcosa per se visto che per l’altro non esistiamo
> È non smettere di provare emozioni a 50 anni





danny ha detto:


> Totale disaccordo.
> Le emozioni le posso provare altrove.


vabbè....stavo scrivendo un pippone di risposta ma alla fine questo scambio trovo che dica tutto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una scusa per che cosa?
> Per rinunciare alle due ore di motel ogni tot?
> Credi davvero che possano migliorare la mia vita?
> Deve valerne molto, ma molto la pena.
> ...


Ma perché riduci tutto a due ore di motel?
A parte che proprio schifo non fanno eh 
C’e Altro oltre a quelle due ore. Molto altro. 
Così dicendo riduci a questo tutte le relazioni extra che conosci e conoscendole già sai che stai dicendo una cazzata .
Certo che deve valerne la pena. E chi ha mai detto che non debba valerne. 
Abbiamo la stessa età. Com’e Che io conosco uomini e donne che hanno relazioni più che soddisfacenti?
Continui a cercare scuse


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> vabbè....stavo scrivendo un pippone di risposta ma alla fine questo scambio trovo che dica tutto


Tu sempre al risparmio eh 
Il lavoro duro sempre a me tocca


----------



## patroclo (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu sempre al risparmio eh
> Il lavoro duro sempre a me tocca


pota...so adre a laura....noter del nort miga ghem temp da pert a sta che a scrif touc al de


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una scusa per che cosa?
> Per rinunciare alle due ore di motel ogni tot?
> Credi davvero che possano migliorare la mia vita?
> Deve valerne molto, ma molto la pena.
> ...


Una scusa per mettere a tacere l'insofferenza che provi GIUSTAMENTE ad avere accanto una moglie che ti dice ti amo ma che non vuole fare sesso con te.

E sì, penso che una sana e passionale scopata ogni tot con una donna che ti desidera possa migliorare la tua vita, anche se non certo può risolverla.

Parli di rischi e mi "metti a posto" perchè io, in questo senso, non posso capire. Va bene.

Io ti posso dire quello che vedo, cioè che stai portando giustificazioni a posteriori di una tua condizione attuale che solo in parte è per scelta.
Che la voglia di lasciarti andare ce l'hai e probabilmente lo avresti anche fatto. Per n ragioni non è andata così, ma ci scommetto il culo che non c'entrano quelle che sapientemente hai snocciolato finora.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> pota...so adre a laura....noter del nort miga ghem temp da pert a sta che a scrif touc al de


Te ste a dré a tirar su un mür?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una scusa per mettere a tacere l'insofferenza che provi GIUSTAMENTE ad avere accanto una moglie che ti dice ti amo ma che non vuole fare sesso con te.
> 
> E sì, penso che una sana e passionale scopata ogni tot con una donna che ti desidera possa migliorare la tua vita, anche se non certo può risolverla.
> 
> ...


Però puoi capire che chi è stato tradito veda diversamente anche il proprio potenziale tradimento?
È una condizione molto contraddittoria perché contemporaneamente non ci si sente più nel matrimonio, ma nel contempo si sente su di sé il possibile giudizio che è stato dato sul traditore.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una scusa per mettere a tacere l'insofferenza che provi GIUSTAMENTE ad avere accanto una moglie che ti dice ti amo ma che non vuole fare sesso con te.
> 
> E sì, penso che una sana e passionale scopata ogni tot con una donna che ti desidera possa migliorare la tua vita, anche se non certo può risolverla.
> 
> ...


Be un merito ce l’ha
Raramente ti ho visto così decisa e che scommetti il culo ahahaha


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però puoi capire che chi è stato tradito veda diversamente anche il proprio potenziale tradimento?
> È una condizione molto contraddittoria perché contemporaneamente non ci si sente più nel matrimonio, ma nel contempo si sente su di sé il possibile giudizio che è stato dato sul traditore.


Io lo posso capire.

Ma non eravate voi a dire che non sarebbe tradire?


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be un merito ce l’ha
> Raramente ti ho visto così decisa e che scommetti il culo ahahaha


Ma io lo sono, decisa... 

Solo, a differenza tua, sono di animo gentile


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una scusa per mettere a tacere l'insofferenza che provi GIUSTAMENTE ad avere accanto una moglie che ti dice ti amo ma che non vuole fare sesso con te.
> 
> E sì, penso che una sana e passionale scopata ogni tot con una donna che ti desidera possa migliorare la tua vita, anche se non certo può risolverla.
> 
> ...


Nessuno qui ha potuto scegliere e i compromessi li abbiamo accettati tutti. Tradire per ovviare alla mancanza di sesso nel matrimonio non è una scelta, è una conseguenza. 
Comprensibile, tra l'altro.
Ma un po' di esperienza in merito in questi anni l'ho anche accumulata e non mento se ti dico che è comunque un compromesso che mi costa.
Ho passato anni di merda dopo la scoperta del tradimento e sinceramente apprezzo anche la ritrovata tranquillità.
Non ho voglia di buttarmi in relazioni in cui devo sottostare a modalità che comunque non mi appagano. Il non avere voglia non è un rifiuto, come state interpretando, ma una mancanza di stimolo. 
Per ovviare a questo dovrei interagire con una donna che considero preziosa e che abbia la stessa stima per me. Non certo miss Leggerezza che dopo essere uscita con me ha avuto una storia con il secondo o terzo della sua personalissima lista. Una sana scopata non è tale se hai la piena consapevolezza di quello che stai facendo e quella purtroppo ce l'ho.
E avere una relazione che non siano le due ore in motel e i messaggini d'amore. Non la considero interessante, il che non vuol dire che la rifiuto, ma che non costituisce un motore sufficientemente valido.
Ci vuole altro. 
L'ho trovato finora quest'altro? 
No. 
Io mi limito a constatare ciò che è accaduto. 
Domani... Chi lo sa.
E forse quest'altro nella mia situazione non esiste.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però puoi capire che chi è stato tradito veda diversamente anche il proprio potenziale tradimento?
> È una condizione molto contraddittoria perché contemporaneamente non ci si sente più nel matrimonio, ma nel contempo si sente su di sé il possibile giudizio che è stato dato sul traditore.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io lo posso capire.
> 
> Ma non eravate voi a dire che non sarebbe tradire?


Ho sempre negato questa affermazione.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno qui ha potuto scegliere e i compromessi li abbiamo accettati tutti. Tradire per ovviare alla mancanza di sesso nel matrimonio non è una scelta, è una conseguenza.
> Comprensibile, tra l'altro.
> Ma un po' di esperienza in merito in questi anni l'ho anche accumulata e non mento se ti dico che è comunque un compromesso che mi costa.
> Ho passato anni di merda dopo la scoperta del tradimento e sinceramente apprezzo anche la ritrovata tranquillità.
> ...


Insomma non ti fermi alla classica trombata [emoji16].


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Insomma non ti fermi alla classica trombata [emoji16].


In estrema sintesi sì. ))))))


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2019)

Che poi è quello che avviene nel caso degli amanti [emoji41].
4 ore a settimana libere da impegni che fai ?? 
Ristorante con camere disponibili possibilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io lo posso capire.
> 
> Ma non eravate voi a dire che non sarebbe tradire?


Infatti. Per me non lo è.
Non lo è in linea generale.
Ma ognuno poi reagisce con la sua sensibilità.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente è fare qualcosa per se visto che per l’altro non esistiamo
> È non smettere di provare emozioni a 50 anni


Si ma Danny ti risponde pensando al fatto di essere stato tradito.
Te tradisci perchè per tuo marito non esisti sessualmente se non ho capito male, ma non è che sei invisibilile. Se lo fossi tu, Danny e chiunque voglia non dovrebbe nascondersi per uscire con un'altra persona.
Se ti vede il coniuge ti fa un c così, e allora ti vede, eccome se ti vede. 
Tu vuoi essere visto anche da altri, non ti basta quello che ti da il coniuge, ma solo a livello emotivo, infatti dici che non puoi smettere di provare emozioni. 
Il marito/moglie lo si conosce da una vita, si sa ogni sfumatura di lui/lei, è una persona certa, sicura, nota, conosciuta, un parente. Non da emozioni. E' venuto a noia. E' dato per scontato.
Mi pare che dire di non esistere sia dire che l'altro non esiste più voi, a livello emozionale. 
Però fa un altro effetto se lo giri. (Nel tuo caso può essere palese se da anni e anni non hai rapporti di sesso con tuo marito, ma altri hanno un matrimonio regolare).


----------



## Vera (2 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che poi è quello che avviene nel caso degli amanti [emoji41].
> 4 ore a settimana libere da impegni che fai ??
> Ristorante con camere disponibili possibilmente.


Sono quasi totalmente ignorante in merito ma alla fine avere un amante comporta sesso e messaggini. Come vedi la relazione con una tua ipotetica amante, Danny? No, perché altrimenti ti tieni solo la moglie.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono quasi totalmente ignorante in merito ma alla fine avere un amante comporta sesso e messaggini.


In linea di massima è quello: sesso e messaggi. Se uno può ci scappa il weekend o la cena al ristorante. Se due si incastrano si trovano al bar a far colazione. Ma son tutte fughe e corre di qua e corri di là e occhio che il coniuge non ti becchi.
Quello che cambia sono le emozioni nella testa. Che ti portano fasi di rincoglionimento ovattato, momenti di piacere, sentirsi desiderati, essere visti ancora come un uomo o una donna attraenti (fuori dai contesti di convenevoli dove in realtà non sai se uno che ti sorride lo fa perchè gli piaci davvero e ti apprezza come persona o solo perchè va fatto). Queste emozioni sono mischiate a quelle del rischio celato, anche le emozioni di vedere qualcuno che ti guarda con desiderio mentre fuori c'è un tempo di merda. E le emozioni amplificano il tempo vissuto. I 5 minuti di una scossa di terremoto di una sera saranno ricordati come l'intera sera.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2019)

Poi c'è da dire che tornano a casa con il sorriso stampato [emoji41].
Contenti di come prendono per il culo il/la partner [emoji56] , che figo [emoji41] adrenalina pura [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Esperienze da provare [emoji41]per chi non ha un po' di spina dorsale [emoji16] per tenere su una famiglia [emoji41].


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In linea di massima è quello: sesso e messaggi. Se uno può ci scappa il weekend o la cena al ristorante. Se due si incastrano si trovano al bar a far colazione. Ma son tutte fughe e corre di qua e corri di là e occhio che il coniuge non ti becchi.
> Quello che cambia sono le emozioni nella testa. Che ti portano fasi di rincoglionimento ovattato, momenti di piacere, sentirsi desiderati, essere visti ancora come un uomo o una donna attraenti (fuori dai contesti di convenevoli dove in realtà non sai se uno che ti sorride lo fa perchè gli piaci davvero e ti apprezza come persona o solo perchè va fatto). Queste emozioni sono mischiate a quelle del rischio celato, anche le emozioni di vedere qualcuno che ti guarda con desiderio mentre fuori c'è un tempo di merda. E le emozioni amplificano il tempo vissuto. I 5 minuti di una scossa di terremoto di una sera saranno ricordati come l'intera sera.


Ecco. 
È per questa cosa qui che io sono qua. 
Ed è per questa cosa qui che sono stato male per anni. 
Mi riesce difficile pensare con leggerezza a un rapporto come questo. 
Non ci riesco più.
E mi riesce difficile pensare di essere nella parte di un amante con cui una donna tradisce un marito fedele.
Ho criticato mia moglie per questo e poi vado con un'altra donna che si comporta allo stesso modo?


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco.
> È per questa cosa qui che io sono qua.
> Ed è per questa cosa qui che sono stato male per anni.
> Mi riesce difficile pensare con leggerezza a un rapporto come questo.
> ...


Fra ipocriti vanno d'accordo [emoji16].


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi c'è da dire che tornano a casa con il sorriso stampato [emoji41].
> Contenti di come prendono per il culo il/la partner [emoji56] , che figo  [emoji41] adrenalina pura  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> Esperienze da provare [emoji41]per chi non ha un po' di spina dorsale [emoji16] per tenere su una famiglia [emoji41].


Non è vero. Non tornano a casa contenti di aver preso per il culo il  compagno. Pensano solo a se stessi, a quello che sentono dentro di se.  Nel momento che veramente pensano al compagno gli salgono i sensi di  colpa in genere. E' per questo che le domande sulla moglie dall'amante  dan fastidio, riportano allo stato di realtà da cui si vuole fuggire. Ma  non per sempre, è solo una vacanza a ore.
Se possono sono più comprensivi con il compagno perchè sanno che lo stanno tradendo.



danny ha detto:


> Ecco.
> È per questa cosa qui che io sono qua.
> Ed è per questa cosa qui che sono stato male per anni.
> Mi riesce difficile pensare con leggerezza a un rapporto come questo.
> ...


A me farebbe incazzare a belva. Se te decidi che ti meriti l'ora d'aria e a me dici che lavori, ad esempio, stai barando.
Ma più che il tradimento in se sarebbe l'intenzione di farmi stare dove tu non hai voluto stare, barando.


----------



## oriente70 (2 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è vero. Non tornano a casa contenti di aver preso per il culo il  compagno. Pensano solo a se stessi, a quello che sentono dentro di se.  Nel momento che veramente pensano al compagno gli salgono i sensi di  colpa in genere. E' per questo che le domande sulla moglie dall'amante  dan fastidio, riportano allo stato di realtà da cui si vuole fuggire. Ma  non per sempre, è solo una vacanza a ore.
> Se possono sono più comprensivi con il compagno perchè sanno che lo stanno tradendo.
> 
> 
> ...


Godono 2 volte, una fuori casa e poi in casa in modo differenti [emoji16].
Se avessero i sensi di colpa o se ci tenessero alla famiglia smetterebbero subito [emoji56] e dico per ambosessi.
Che gli costa prendere una decisione [emoji41].
Non devono mica giustificarsi come i  bambini [emoji41], se ti piace fare una cosa falla senza prendere per il culo la famiglia [emoji41], perché una volta si può sbagliare [emoji41]  alla quarta ci hai preso gusto [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
Può capitare la sbandata [emoji41] e ci sta [emoji56]. Il resto va da sé [emoji41] e la coscienza non perdona [emoji41] sempre ci sia una coscienza in un traditore [emoji16], e ne dubito [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## ipazia (2 Luglio 2019)

Cambiato idea.

Estate serena a tutti


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cambiato idea.
> 
> Estate serena a tutti


Peccato 
Avevo letto e ci avevi preso secondo me


----------



## ipazia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Peccato
> Avevo letto e ci avevi preso secondo me


Sono ragionevolmente sicura se non di averci preso completamente, di esserci piuttosto vicina. 

Ma ho ripensato ad alcune dinamiche e ho deciso che cancellare è meglio.

E poi stavo guardando il mio gatto che si rotolava nell'aria fresca della sera...e ho pensato che lui sì che ci prende sul serio!!! 
Oggi ha fatto di nuovo caldissimo!!!


----------



## Eagle72 (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una scusa per che cosa?
> Per rinunciare alle due ore di motel ogni tot?
> Credi davvero che possano migliorare la mia vita?
> Deve valerne molto, ma molto la pena.
> ...


Quoto ogni parola


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono ragionevolmente sicura se non di averci preso completamente, di esserci piuttosto vicina.
> 
> Ma ho ripensato ad alcune dinamiche e ho deciso che cancellare è meglio.
> 
> ...


La mia passeggia per casa. Appena sente un filo di vento si sdraia come se svenisse...è ridicola !!!


----------



## ipazia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La mia passeggia per casa. Appena sente un filo di vento si sdraia come se svenisse...è ridicola !!!




uno dei miei, quello che secondo me ha un ritardo cognitivo di qualche genere, in questi giorni è talmente sclerato che quando uno degli altri si avvicina fa un verso che somiglia a "squeak!" con il tono dell'abbaio di un cane 

E io sono una masochista...gli ho messo dei cubetti di ghiaccio nelle ciotole dell'acqua per invogliarli a bere...per ringraziarmi hanno disperso acqua e cubetti per tutta casa :facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Lara3 (2 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una scusa per che cosa?
> Per rinunciare alle due ore di motel ogni tot?
> Credi davvero che possano migliorare la mia vita?
> Deve valerne molto, ma molto la pena.
> ...


Ma perché equiparare una relazione extra a 2 ore in motel ?
Ci saranno anche relazioni così, ma non sono la norma.


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché equiparare una relazione extra a 2 ore in motel ?
> Ci saranno anche relazioni così, ma non sono la norma.


E quale è la norma?
Che poi non è tanto il numero delle ore...
Potrei al contrario trovare anche squallido il motel, ma tralascio.
 [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] parlava di qualche scopata, con un casino di messaggini intorno. Dove il messaggio lo leggerai magari due giorni dopo, oppure sulle spine se ti giunge mentre sei a cena con il marito. Sono mondi che purtroppo non entrano nel mondo, ed è questo il grosso limite.
 [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] prima parlava di tenere viva, sia pure nell'ombra, quella che è la capacità di amare, in buona sintesi, una persona dell'altro sesso. Trovo molto la componente passionale, sessuale, in queste parole. Per il resto, come si vuole bene a una persona che troveremmo naturale lasciare velocemente con un sms? Che sentimento e' quello per cui non esiteremmo a cancellare non solo dal mondo, ma dal nostro mondo, qualcuno che diciamo di amare, e il tutto per non stonare alla vista di chi diciamo di non amare? E ancora: facendo le corna. Che adrenalina e' quella che proveremmo nel non andare, fuggiaschi, a trovare l'amante in ospedale? Certo che dentro ognuno di noi esiste la capacità di amare. Basta sentirla?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E quale è la norma?
> Che poi non è tanto il numero delle ore...
> Potrei al contrario trovare anche squallido il motel, ma tralascio.
> [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] parlava di qualche scopata, con un casino di messaggini intorno. Dove il messaggio lo leggerai magari due giorni dopo, oppure sulle spine se ti giunge mentre sei a cena con il marito. Sono mondi che purtroppo non entrano nel mondo, ed è questo il grosso limite.
> [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] prima parlava di tenere viva, sia pure nell'ombra, quella che è la capacità di amare, in buona sintesi, una persona dell'altro sesso. Trovo molto la componente passionale, sessuale, in queste parole. Per il resto, come si vuole bene a una persona che troveremmo naturale lasciare velocemente con un sms? Che sentimento e' quello per cui non esiteremmo a cancellare non solo dal mondo, ma dal nostro mondo, qualcuno che diciamo di amare, e il tutto per non stonare alla vista di chi diciamo di non amare? E ancora: facendo le corna. Che adrenalina e' quella che proveremmo nel non andare, fuggiaschi, a trovare l'amante in ospedale? Certo che dentro ognuno di noi esiste la capacità di amare. Basta sentirla?


Hai scritto il verbo amare a sproposito in tutto il post 
 [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] ha parlato di tenere viva una parte di se non di amore. E non mi sembra di aver letto male 
Tieni viva la parte che magari a casa non esiste più. Oppure semplicemente incontri qualcuno con cui stai bene e che aggiunge qualcosa alla tua vita. 
Sulle due ore al motel credo che esistano anche quelle. Non capisco perché definirle squallide o meglio a me viene in mente tutto tranne che quel aggettivo. 
Con questo nessuno sta dicendo che tradire sua giusto o bello. Ma non dire questo non può sminuire il rapporto che si crea con l’altra persona


----------



## Foglia (2 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai scritto il verbo amare a sproposito in tutto il post
> [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] ha parlato di tenere viva una parte di se non di amore. E non mi sembra di aver letto male
> Tieni viva la parte che magari a casa non esiste più. Oppure semplicemente incontri qualcuno con cui stai bene e che aggiunge qualcosa alla tua vita.
> Sulle due ore al motel credo che esistano anche quelle. Non capisco perché definirle squallide o meglio a me viene in mente tutto tranne che quel aggettivo.
> Con questo nessuno sta dicendo che tradire sua giusto o bello. Ma non dire questo non può sminuire il rapporto che si crea con l’altra persona


La parte di sé cui si riferiva [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] e' la capacità di amare. Fa così paura? 

Non sono le due ore al motel: e' proprio il motel che trovo squallido, ma lo sostenevo anche da fidanzata. Ora alla mia età mi farebbe ancora più impressione, pure se capisco bene che non sono questi i reali  "problemi".

Il resto non so che dire: di "amore" ultimamente ho sentito parlare  [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] quando si è soffermata a descrivere che aiutava il marito persino a disinfettare pustole cutanee. Il che era una scelta, non una cosa fatta per dovere in presenza di una malattia grave. E che ora non lo farebbe semplicemente più. Rende molto non tanto per la attuale disillusione, ma per la reale dimensione di altri tipi di rapporto.


----------



## Marjanna (2 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E quale è la norma?
> Che poi non è tanto il numero delle ore...
> Potrei al contrario trovare anche squallido il motel, ma tralascio.
> @_Marjanna_ parlava di qualche scopata, con un casino di messaggini intorno. Dove il messaggio lo leggerai magari due giorni dopo, oppure sulle spine se ti giunge mentre sei a cena con il marito. Sono mondi che purtroppo non entrano nel mondo, ed è questo il grosso limite.
> @_Lostris_ prima parlava di tenere viva, sia pure nell'ombra, quella che è la capacità di amare, in buona sintesi, una persona dell'altro sesso. Trovo molto la componente passionale, sessuale, in queste parole. Per il resto, come si vuole bene a una persona che troveremmo naturale lasciare velocemente con un sms? *Che sentimento e' quello per cui non esiteremmo a cancellare non solo dal mondo, ma dal nostro mondo, qualcuno che diciamo di amare, e il tutto per non stonare alla vista di chi diciamo di non amare?* E ancora: facendo le corna. Che adrenalina e' quella che proveremmo nel non andare, fuggiaschi, a trovare l'amante in ospedale? Certo che dentro ognuno di noi esiste la capacità di amare. Basta sentirla?


Aspe io ho fatto una somma alla buona delle varie testimonianze del forum. Poi se vuoi mettici [MENTION=7564]Ingenua[/MENTION] che si faceva i 15 giorni di vacanza, [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION] che passava insieme ogni weekend, ma entrambe single. Qualche weekend fuori porta avrei potuto averlo anch'io (tipo due tre l'anno metti) ma non ho voluto io. Moltissimi anni fa saputo che un mio ex mi dava un passaggio in ospedale (per un teratoma cistico, per fortuna benigno saputo in seguito a  biopsia) voleva venire lui. Non ho voluto io perchè non è che ti palesi in ospedale solo perchè ho chiesto un passaggio ad un ex, e poi veder ciao ciao e torni da tua moglie, ho preferito risparmiarmi la scena. 
Nel 2018 per accompagnarmi ad una visita me l'ha proposto, ma non ho fatto nulla a livello moribondo da aver bisogno di essere accompagnata, e in tal caso avrei chiesto a mia sorella (non è che posso fare affidamento su una persona sposata che potrebbe tirarmi il pacco all'ultimo causa questioni familiari). Invece una volta, anche se non ricordo più i termini, venne fuori che io non gli chiedevo mai di vederci ed era sempre lui, così gli dissi che sapevo che quando poteva e non aveva cene e altri impegni lo faceva lui, e gli dissi che ad esempio neppure mi passava per l'anticamera del cervello di chiedergli di vederci di sabato, non ci pensavo proprio. Lui subito "sabato andiamo dove vuoi". Proposta semplice: una mostra nella vicina città visto che pioveva, qualche ora di pomeriggio così aveva la mattina per far le solite spese con la moglie. Quel giorno sua madre si è sentita male e l'ha dovuta portare in ospedale. Ho sperato nel giorno dopo, ma non gli ho detto niente. Ad un certo punto mi scrive che sta aspettando Gigio e moglie che van a pranzo da lui. Ho chiesto della madre in ospedale e scrisse "che stia lì". Ho preso e ci sono andata da sola. 
E' da prendere con filosofia, non è che puoi aspettarti niente di certo. Mai. Se una è sposata magari non ci fa caso perchè tanto anche lei ha i suoi impegni, e quella volta che mancherà il marito magari l'altro pure corre. Ma rimani comunque extra-vita. Solo che nella relazioni impari coniugato-single lui mette come sostanza il rischio di farsi beccare e vorrebbe un ritorno da considerare pari a quel rischio. Una sposata magari può riconoscere come sostanza quel rischio, io lo vedevo solo come rischio di una giudiziale. 
Quoto il neretto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Comunque ogni persona è fatta a modo suo e vive le relazioni a modo suo.
C’è chi anche alle medie ha provato con mezza scuola e lo trovava divertente e chi ha avuto anche da ragazzino una relazione in cui si è sentito totalmente coinvolto. Non è che vent’anni o trent’anni o cent’anni dopo diventa un’altra persona. Poi c’è chi ha avuto un’unica storia seria fin da giovanissimo, si è sposato e poi dopo anni ha trovato naturale avere relazioni più leggere. 
Ognuno è a modo suo. 
Non credo che chi riesce a vivere e stare bene in relazioni leggere sia peggio o viva relazioni squallide rispetto a chi non lo fa.
Semmai qui ho letto da più utenti teorizzare che chi non lo fa è un povero represso.
Però si può, arrivati a una certa età, aver chiaro che ciò che ci fa stare bene è un determinato tipo di relazione e non un altro tipo.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai scritto il verbo amare a sproposito in tutto il post
> [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] ha parlato di tenere viva una parte di se non di amore. E non mi sembra di aver letto male
> Tieni viva la parte che magari a casa non esiste più. Oppure semplicemente incontri qualcuno con cui stai bene e che aggiunge qualcosa alla tua vita.
> Sulle due ore al motel credo che esistano anche quelle. Non capisco perché definirle squallide o meglio a me viene in mente tutto tranne che quel aggettivo.
> Con questo nessuno sta dicendo che tradire sua giusto o bello. Ma non dire questo non può sminuire il rapporto che si crea con l’altra persona


Non credo che le relazioni extra siano solo scopate...ci si puo innamorare...ma è una grande.illusione...tant è che praticamente tutti prima o poi mollano perche i bambini soffrirebbero, mio marito alla fine ci voglio bene, scodinzola quando gli do i croccantini..e quindi ciao! Se fosse vero amore si molla tutto. Invece è emozioni, sesso, novità, un voler bene...che certo hanno un loro peso..ma che puoi maledire se un giorno sei scoperto e devi fare i conti salati...e magari capire che forse quello che hai a casa è piu di un cocker sverminato. E questo lo dico da tradito e traditore. Il tradimento rovina tutto...e pochi mesi di emozioni cambiano una vita intera.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non credo che le relazioni extra siano solo scopate...ci si puo innamorare...ma è una grande.illusione...tant è che praticamente tutti prima o poi mollano perche i bambini soffrirebbero, mio marito alla fine ci voglio bene, scodinzola quando gli do i croccantini..e quindi ciao! Se fosse vero amore si molla tutto. Invece è emozioni, sesso, novità, un voler bene...che certo hanno un loro peso..ma che puoi maledire se un giorno sei scoperto e devi fare i conti salati...e magari capire che forse quello che hai a casa è piu di un cocker sverminato. E questo lo dico da tradito e traditore. Il tradimento rovina tutto...e pochi mesi di emozioni cambiano una vita intera.


Ma cosa dici mai [emoji16], è una figata pazzesca [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16], avere un amate a disposizione per sollazzarsi alla faccia del partner [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] e della famiglia, che rompono tutti i giorni con le problematiche reali.
Poi ancora meglio se non si viene scoperti [emoji41] si può criticare il/la partner a valanga senza ritegno.

Condivido quello che hai scritto [emoji41].
La vita è dura e meglio affrontarla con la persona giusta a fianco che dietro ed essere pugnalato da chi non te lo aspetti [emoji41].


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici mai [emoji16], è una figata pazzesca [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16], avere un amate a disposizione per sollazzarsi alla faccia del partner [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] e della famiglia, che rompono tutti i giorni con le problematiche reali.
> Poi ancora meglio se non si viene scoperti [emoji41] si può criticare il/la partner a valanga senza ritegno.
> 
> Condivido quello che hai scritto [emoji41].
> La vita è dura e meglio affrontarla con la persona giusta a fianco che dietro ed essere pugnalato da chi non te lo aspetti [emoji41].


Io ho scelto di restarci...e lei a suo tempo idem...(ebbe il compito un po piu facile devo dire).....tornare ai livelli di prima impossibile..ma si può andare avanti..era molto meglio non succedesse...e spesso penso che in futuro alle figlie farei proprio un discorso del genere...di mettere sempre in conto di esser traditi o di tradire..e che il prezzo è altissimo..e di fare davvero di tutto per evitarlo...non ci sono regole ma espedienti per evitare di scivolarci si...il primo è..evitare proprio il flirtare...perché prima o poi...


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspe io ho fatto una somma alla buona delle varie testimonianze del forum. Poi se vuoi mettici [MENTION=7564]Ingenua[/MENTION] che si faceva i 15 giorni di vacanza, [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION] che passava insieme ogni weekend, ma entrambe single. Qualche weekend fuori porta avrei potuto averlo anch'io (tipo due tre l'anno metti) ma non ho voluto io. Moltissimi anni fa saputo che un mio ex mi dava un passaggio in ospedale (per un teratoma cistico, per fortuna benigno saputo in seguito a  biopsia) voleva venire lui. Non ho voluto io perchè non è che ti palesi in ospedale solo perchè ho chiesto un passaggio ad un ex, e poi veder ciao ciao e torni da tua moglie, ho preferito risparmiarmi la scena.
> Nel 2018 per accompagnarmi ad una visita me l'ha proposto, ma non ho fatto nulla a livello moribondo da aver bisogno di essere accompagnata, e in tal caso avrei chiesto a mia sorella (non è che posso fare affidamento su una persona sposata che potrebbe tirarmi il pacco all'ultimo causa questioni familiari). Invece una volta, anche se non ricordo più i termini, venne fuori che io non gli chiedevo mai di vederci ed era sempre lui, così gli dissi che sapevo che quando poteva e non aveva cene e altri impegni lo faceva lui, e gli dissi che ad esempio neppure mi passava per l'anticamera del cervello di chiedergli di vederci di sabato, non ci pensavo proprio. Lui subito "sabato andiamo dove vuoi". Proposta semplice: una mostra nella vicina città visto che pioveva, qualche ora di pomeriggio così aveva la mattina per far le solite spese con la moglie. Quel giorno sua madre si è sentita male e l'ha dovuta portare in ospedale. Ho sperato nel giorno dopo, ma non gli ho detto niente. Ad un certo punto mi scrive che sta aspettando Gigio e moglie che van a pranzo da lui. Ho chiesto della madre in ospedale e scrisse "che stia lì". Ho preso e ci sono andata da sola.
> E' da prendere con filosofia, non è che puoi aspettarti niente di certo. Mai. Se una è sposata magari non ci fa caso perchè tanto anche lei ha i suoi impegni, e quella volta che mancherà il marito magari l'altro pure corre. Ma rimani comunque extra-vita. Solo che nella relazioni impari coniugato-single lui mette come sostanza il rischio di farsi beccare e vorrebbe un ritorno da considerare pari a quel rischio. Una sposata magari può riconoscere come sostanza quel rischio, io lo vedevo solo come rischio di una giudiziale.
> Quoto il neretto.



Infatti non si tratta di impegni, imprevisti, impossibilità. Giro la stessa questione. Per come sono messa io (se ne è già parlato), ho impegni che sono equiparabili  (anzi... Forse sono anche di più) a quelli di una persona sposata. E pure io non farei entrare il primo che frequento nella vita di mio figlio. Ma non avrei per questo motivo un mondo  "a parte". Eviterei senz'altro quelle robe da telefilm in cui  "dai, usciamo tutti insieme!", per intenderci, ma non mi salterebbero certo i nervi se mio figlio lo vedesse. E allo stesso tempo un uomo che vedesse mio figlio come - non dico neanche un antagonista  - ma un impegno  "in antitesi", sarebbe eliminato all'istante, ma non tanto per chissà quali "rischi". Ma perché tutto voglio tranne deficienti. Uno sposato non mette alcuna priorità  "naturale". Non ci mette persone. Ci mette interessi. Magari disprezzandoli pure e nondimeno dimostrando che tu vieni molto dopo. Non è questione di  "quantificare". E' questione di sapere, poi c'è chi ha sufficienti (e sane, aggiungo) barriere tra sé e l'altro, e chi no. Nei rapporti  "impari" single  / sposato e' senza dubbio più facile percepire il valore che l'altro ci dà. Basta ascoltare in che termini parla del coniuge, pigliare quel valore e più o meno dividerlo per cento. In buona approssimazione meglio ne parla più c'è da credere che un minimo di affetto passi 
Credo invece che sia più comodo per due sposati mettere dei bei tappi nelle orecchie. Aiuta a concentrarsi su se stessi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti non si tratta di impegni, imprevisti, impossibilità. Giro la stessa questione. Per come sono messa io (se ne è già parlato), ho impegni che sono equiparabili  (anzi... Forse sono anche di più) a quelli di una persona sposata. E pure io non farei entrare il primo che frequento nella vita di mio figlio. Ma non avrei per questo motivo un mondo  "a parte". Eviterei senz'altro quelle robe da telefilm in cui  "dai, usciamo tutti insieme!", per intenderci, ma non mi salterebbero certo i nervi se mio figlio lo vedesse. E allo stesso tempo un uomo che vedesse mio figlio come - non dico neanche un antagonista  - ma un impegno  "in antitesi", sarebbe eliminato all'istante, ma non tanto per chissà quali "rischi". Ma perché tutto voglio tranne deficienti. Uno sposato non mette alcuna priorità  "naturale". Non ci mette persone. Ci mette interessi. Magari disprezzandoli pure e nondimeno dimostrando che tu vieni molto dopo. Non è questione di  "quantificare". E' questione di sapere, poi c'è chi ha sufficienti (e sane, aggiungo) barriere tra sé e l'altro, e chi no. Nei rapporti  "impari" single  / sposato e' senza dubbio più facile percepire il valore che l'altro ci dà. Basta ascoltare in che termini parla del coniuge, pigliare quel valore e più o meno dividerlo per cento. In buona approssimazione meglio ne parla più c'è da credere che un minimo di affetto passi
> Credo invece che sia più comodo per due sposati mettere dei bei tappi nelle orecchie. Aiuta a concentrarsi su se stessi.


Io mi ritrovo quasi sempre con quello che scrivi
Quando parli di storie extra invece fatico a trovare un minimo punto con cui concordare


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Io non dubito che ci siano relazioni tra amanti con sentimenti e con sentimenti sinceri.
Però non sono relazioni piene, perché non possono esserlo, al di là della sincerità delle persone. 
Ognuno fa quello che può con i limiti dati dalle condizioni oggettive. Però c’è chi sente prevalentemente i limiti più che il piacere di relazioni da tenere nascoste e limitate nei tempi.


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io mi ritrovo quasi sempre con quello che scrivi
> Quando parli di storie extra invece fatico a trovare un minimo punto con cui concordare


Lo so.

Non credo siano visioni conciliabili, ma solo  "ascoltabili", da ambo le parti.

Io ad esempio credo, quando dici  (e ne sei fermamente convinta) che hai affetto, stima e  "vuoi il bene di...".
Non ti ho però mai sentita mostrizzare il marito, comunque.

Però hai anche barriere molto forti. Io te le invidio.
Penso tuttavia che se ti trovassi in altre condizioni  (cioè single) pure tu modificheresti il punto di vista.
Faticheresti a trovare  "sacrosanto" che l'altro ti molli con un sms, pur chiaro che sia. E questo a prescindere dalle regole.


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non dubito che ci siano relazioni tra amanti con sentimenti e con sentimenti sinceri.
> Però non sono relazioni piene, perché non possono esserlo, al di là della sincerità delle persone.
> Ognuno fa quello che può con i limiti dati dalle condizioni oggettive. Però c’è chi sente prevalentemente i limiti più che il piacere di relazioni da tenere nascoste e limitate nei tempi.


Ma io non dico mica che all'amante si debba voler male.
Sui sentimenti: due laghi comunicanti sono diversi dal ricircolo interno d'acqua di una piscina.
Il punto è che occorre averlo chiaro.
Quando due laghi comunicano reciprocamente di solito le priorità cambiano. E cambiano senza straffottersi del resto del mondo.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io ho scelto di restarci...e lei a suo tempo idem...(ebbe il compito un po piu facile devo dire).....tornare ai livelli di prima impossibile..ma si può andare avanti..era molto meglio non succedesse...e spesso penso che in futuro alle figlie farei proprio un discorso del genere...di mettere sempre in conto di esser traditi o di tradire..e che il prezzo è altissimo..e di fare davvero di tutto per evitarlo...non ci sono regole ma espedienti per evitare di scivolarci si...il primo è..evitare proprio il flirtare...perché prima o poi...


Non ti preoccupare ci pensa la vita [emoji41] i primi due già hanno dato e sono stati ripagati con la stessa moneta [emoji16].
Sono cose che ci si può aspettare da i ragazzi, anzi Formano, tant'è che ora ci vanno con i piedi di piombo.
La cosa che non riesco a concepire come due adulti non sappiano affrontare i problemi di coppia da persone serie e senza ipocrisie [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo so.
> 
> Non credo siano visioni conciliabili, ma solo  "ascoltabili", da ambo le parti.
> 
> ...


Basta vedere il forum. Da sempre, anche quando era frequentatissimo, vedeva crollare i contatti alla sera e nel weekend.
Ogni persona che si relaziona con una persona sposata sa che esistono orari e periodi in cui va rispettato il silenzio. Ma vale anche per una semplice relazione tra amiche. Sai che il weekend è dedicato alla famiglia e possono esserci solo rarissimi contatti.
Tra amanti entrambi sposati è scontato.
Forse un amante single un po’ si scoccia ad avere sempre il sabato e domenica liberi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo so.
> 
> Non credo siano visioni conciliabili, ma solo  "ascoltabili", da ambo le parti.
> 
> ...


Ma che ti molla con un sms lo stai dicendo tu
Quando mi è successo non è stato fatto con un sms ma mettendoci la faccia. Questo ha permesso di mantenere i rapporti proprio perché oltre allo squallido motel c’era sicuramente altro 
Poi non dico che non capiti. Ma gli stronzi esistono in ogni categoria


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare ci pensa la vita [emoji41] i primi due già hanno dato e sono stati ripagati con la stessa moneta [emoji16].
> Sono cose che ci si può aspettare da i ragazzi, anzi Formano, tant'è che ora ci vanno con i piedi di piombo.
> La cosa che non riesco a concepire come due adulti non sappiano affrontare i problemi di coppia da persone serie e senza ipocrisie [emoji41].


Bisogno essere in due a volerli risolvere 
E capita anche che non sia quello che tradisce a non volerlo risolvere


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta vedere il forum. Da sempre, anche quando era frequentatissimo, vedeva crollare i contatti alla sera e nel weekend.
> Ogni persona che si relaziona con una persona sposata sa che esistono orari e periodi in cui va rispettato il silenzio. Ma vale anche per una semplice relazione tra amiche. Sai che il weekend è dedicato alla famiglia e possono esserci solo rarissimi contatti.
> Tra amanti entrambi sposati è scontato.
> Forse un amante single un po’ si scoccia ad avere sempre il sabato e domenica liberi.


Tra amici? 
Per me non ha mai fatto differenza la settimana o il weekend o l’orario se parliamo di amici
E ci mancherebbe altro 
Da amanti dipende sempre da che rapporti si ha con il rispettivo


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta vedere il forum. Da sempre, anche quando era frequentatissimo, vedeva crollare i contatti alla sera e nel weekend.
> Ogni persona che si relaziona con una persona sposata sa che esistono orari e periodi in cui va rispettato il silenzio. Ma vale anche per una semplice relazione tra amiche. Sai che il weekend è dedicato alla famiglia e possono esserci solo rarissimi contatti.
> Tra amanti entrambi sposati è scontato.
> Forse un amante single un po’ si scoccia ad avere sempre il sabato e domenica liberi.


Ma non è solo quello!
Non so come spiegare.
Per me mio figlio e' la persona più importante della vita. Non ci sono cazzi.
Ma metti che frequento uno, e sta male. Non l'unghia incarnita. Credi davvero che direi  "mi spiace ma questo fine settimana sono con mio figlio"??? O (senza stravolgere alcuna priorità) lo lascerei dai nonni. O amichetto. O non andrei al lavoro, in settimana. O altro.
Che fa uno sposato? Subordina Il SUO possibile agli interessi. Se amo uno la sua unghia incarnita non passa sopra la piscina di mio figlio. Questo è certo. Lascia le stesse persone, però, e cambia I FATTI. E mettili in capo a uno che sta a pranzo con la moglie.


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma che ti molla con un sms lo stai dicendo tu
> Quando mi è successo non è stato fatto con un sms ma mettendoci la faccia. Questo ha permesso di mantenere i rapporti proprio perché oltre allo squallido motel c’era sicuramente altro
> Poi non dico che non capiti. Ma gli stronzi esistono in ogni categoria


Oh.
Ricordo che c'era una utente, mi pare si chiamasse stregacattiva, o giù di lì. Mollata con un messaggino.
Ricordo che dicesti che era lei che doveva  "capire" l'esigenza di lui.


----------



## patroclo (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bisogno essere in due a volerli risolvere
> E capita anche che non sia quello che tradisce a non volerlo risolvere


il "capita" lo trovo quantitativamente limitante, nel senso che è sicuramente molto frequente. Ovviamente la questione va in coppia con l'aver creato il problema.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bisogno essere in due a volerli risolvere
> E capita anche che non sia quello che tradisce a non volerlo risolvere


E tradendo li risolvi ?


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> Ricordo che c'era una utente, mi pare si chiamasse stregacattiva, o giù di lì. Mollata con un messaggino.
> Ricordo che dicesti che era lei che doveva  "capire" l'esigenza di lui.


La pubblicità diceva una telefonata allunga la vita [emoji41].
Bisogna aggiornarsi [emoji41] ora basta una whatsappata [emoji16].
Intanto qualunque scusa per mollare è valida [emoji41] fra egoisti [emoji41].


----------



## patroclo (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E tradendo li risolvi ?


Assolutamente no, ma che carte ti rimangono in mano?
Non sempre si può ribaltare il tavolo e non si può neanche smettere di vivere


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma che ti molla con un sms lo stai dicendo tu
> Quando mi è successo non è stato fatto con un sms ma mettendoci la faccia. Questo ha permesso di mantenere i rapporti proprio perché oltre allo squallido motel c’era sicuramente altro
> Poi non dico che non capiti. Ma gli stronzi esistono in ogni categoria


Il modus non lo decidi tu..se sei scoperta dubito tu possa prendere un caffè durante il quale lasciare, spiegare, soffrire, ecc. Se chiudi da sola puoi scegliere...anche se le chiusure de visu quasi sempre falliscono.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, ma che carte ti rimangono in mano?
> Non sempre si può ribaltare il tavolo e non si può neanche smettere di vivere


Ma te ti sei separato[emoji41] mi sembra di ricordare [emoji41].


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> Ricordo che c'era una utente, mi pare si chiamasse stregacattiva, o giù di lì. Mollata con un messaggino.
> Ricordo che dicesti che era lei che doveva  "capire" l'esigenza di lui.


Cosa c'entrano Le esigenze con le modalità 
Anche io ho capito perfettamente le esigenze quando è accaduto 
Ripeto le persone sono persone che tradiscono o no troverai il buono e il cattivo ovunque
Tu descrivi tutto come squallido, privo di sentimenti, senza rispetto ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E tradendo li risolvi ?


No
Mai tradito per risolvere nulla 
Casomai ho rinunciato a provare a risolvere quando ho capito che ero l’unica che voleva risolvere
Ora non mi interessa più


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E tradendo li risolvi ?


No. Ma lo capisci dopo. C è da dire che purtroppo solo dopo tradimento emergono veramente insoddisfazioni personali e di coppia fino a quel momento soffocate, sottovalutate.


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La pubblicità diceva una telefonata allunga la vita [emoji41].
> Bisogna aggiornarsi [emoji41] ora basta una whatsappata [emoji16].
> Intanto qualunque scusa per mollare è valida [emoji41] fra egoisti [emoji41].


Ma infatti non uozzappo 

Lo metterò quando ci saranno i gruppi scuola di mio figlio  
Se mi va un pensiero mando un messaggino, e non bombardo nessuno. Altrimenti piglio il telefono, rispetto gli orari di buon senso, e non mi offendo se l'altro mi dice che ci si sente in un altro momento. Così come capita anche a me, magari prima chiedo anche se e' urgente


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il modus non lo decidi tu..se sei scoperta dubito tu possa prendere un caffè durante il quale lasciare, spiegare, soffrire, ecc. Se chiudi da sola puoi scegliere...anche se le chiusure de visu quasi sempre falliscono.


Ma perché partiamo con un discorso e arriviamo sempre a un altro
 [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] ha parlato di sms e io ho detto che non è sempre così
Se succede così e si riconoscono le motivazioni per quel modo allora non si può descrivere la cosa in tono negativo
Se si riconosce l’impossibilita di utilizzare un altro metodo non vedo dove sia il problema


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa c'entrano Le esigenze con le modalità
> Anche io ho capito perfettamente le esigenze quando è accaduto
> Ripeto le persone sono persone che tradiscono o no troverai il buono e il cattivo ovunque
> Tu descrivi tutto come squallido, privo di sentimenti, senza rispetto ecc ecc


ASSOLUTAMENTE NO. Ma nella maniera più assoluta. I sentimenti credo che tutti li abbiamo. Credo però che *se circolano *non sia possibile ridimensionarli, se non per fatto dell'altro. E mica neanche sempre. Diversamente l'altro ci serve a farli circolare nel nostro sangue. Non è che non ne nasce un bene, o una stima, o un sentimento, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra amici?
> Per me non ha mai fatto differenza la settimana o il weekend o l’orario se parliamo di amici
> E ci mancherebbe altro
> Da amanti dipende sempre da che rapporti si ha con il rispettivo


Ovviamente tra amici ci si può sentire in qualunque momento, non è una relazione segreta né, tanto meno, alternativa al rapporto matrimoniale, ma comunque si sa che c’è la priorità della famiglia è che se si è con essa, non ci sarà tempestività nelle risposte, né disponibilità a passare del tempo insieme.
Poi si possono mettere sullo stesso piano tutte le relazioni ed essere disponibili a passare il weekend non con la famiglia, ma se succede più di un paio di volte all’anno non credo che sia una buona cosa per la famiglia.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No
> Mai tradito per risolvere nulla
> Casomai ho rinunciato a provare a risolvere quando ho capito che ero l’unica che voleva risolvere
> Ora non mi interessa più


E non si risolve nulla [emoji41].
Hai provato va risolvere prima durante o dopo [emoji41]?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è solo quello!
> Non so come spiegare.
> Per me mio figlio e' la persona più importante della vita. Non ci sono cazzi.
> Ma metti che frequento uno, e sta male. Non l'unghia incarnita. Credi davvero che direi  "mi spiace ma questo fine settimana sono con mio figlio"??? O (senza stravolgere alcuna priorità) lo lascerei dai nonni. O amichetto. O non andrei al lavoro, in settimana. O altro.
> Che fa uno sposato? Subordina Il SUO possibile agli interessi. Se amo uno la sua unghia incarnita non passa sopra la piscina di mio figlio. Questo è certo. Lascia le stesse persone, però, e cambia I FATTI. E mettili in capo a uno che sta a pranzo con la moglie.


Credo di aver scritto qualcosa di simile prima di leggerti.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Di certo mia moglie e l'amante non si sono lasciati con un sms. 
Si sono visti, sempre di nascosto.
Si sono sempre rispettati, loro, come persone.
Sono sicuro che ci fosse molto sentimento e del rispetto.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma infatti non uozzappo
> 
> Lo metterò quando ci saranno i gruppi scuola di mio figlio
> Se mi va un pensiero mando un messaggino, e non bombardo nessuno. Altrimenti piglio il telefono, rispetto gli orari di buon senso, e non mi offendo se l'altro mi dice che ci si sente in un altro momento. Così come capita anche a me, magari prima chiedo anche se e' urgente


Mitica sei ancora libera da WhatsApp [emoji56].


----------



## patroclo (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma te ti sei separato[emoji41] mi sembra di ricordare [emoji41].


Sì, non era sostenibile vivere in quel modo, ho provato a tenere insieme famiglia e me stesso ma tutto non si poteva fare.
Ho potuto permettermi di separarmi arrangiandomi in qualche maniera e comunque con due marmocchi la vita non è stata facile per nessuno.
La maggior parte delle persone non riesce a farlo per motivi economici e non, ma non pensare che queste molle aiutino a risolvere i problemi, fanno ingoiare solo rospi sempre più grossi e amari


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E non si risolve nulla [emoji41].
> Hai provato va risolvere prima durante o dopo [emoji41]?


Prima del primo tradimento non avevo problemi. Non c’era nulla da risolvere se non nel caso il mio egoismo
Quando abbiamo iniziato ad avere problemi ho proposto qualsiasi tipo di soluzione, per anni. Poi ho iniziato a pensare a me. Ho capito che non valeva più la pena cercare di risolvere qualcosa che l’altro non voleva risolvere.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di certo mia moglie e l'amante non si sono lasciati con un sms.
> Si sono visti, sempre di nascosto.
> Si sono sempre rispettati, loro, come persone.
> Sono sicuro che ci fosse molto sentimento e del rispetto.


Mi sembra di ricordare che poi lui si è sposato dopo poco [emoji41]..  certo molto rispetto [emoji41].


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché partiamo con un discorso e arriviamo sempre a un altro
> [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] ha parlato di sms e io ho detto che non è sempre così
> Se succede così e si riconoscono le motivazioni per quel modo allora non si può descrivere la cosa in tono negativo
> Se si riconosce l’impossibilita di utilizzare un altro metodo non vedo dove sia il problema


Avevi scritto cosi..che significa altro però ''Quando mi è successo non è stato fatto con un sms ma mettendoci la faccia. Questo ha permesso di mantenere i rapporti proprio perché oltre allo squallido motel c’era sicuramente altro 
Poi non dico che non capiti. Ma gli stronzi esistono in ogni categoria''


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di ricordare che poi lui si è sposato dopo poco [emoji41]..  certo molto rispetto [emoji41].


La cerimonia è avvenuta esattamente un anno dopo.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di certo mia moglie e l'amante non si sono lasciati con un sms.
> Si sono visti, sempre di nascosto.
> Si sono sempre rispettati, loro, come persone.
> Sono sicuro che ci fosse molto sentimento e del rispetto.


Hai intuito tutto cio o ne sei certo...soprattutto prima parte


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Hai intuito tutto cio o ne sei certo...soprattutto prima parte


Ne sono certo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Avevi scritto cosi..che significa altro però ''Quando mi è successo non è stato fatto con un sms ma mettendoci la faccia. Questo ha permesso di mantenere i rapporti proprio perché oltre allo squallido motel c’era sicuramente altro
> Poi non dico che non capiti. Ma gli stronzi esistono in ogni categoria''


Nel mio caso sarebbe stato uno stronzio perché come dimostrato il modo c’era 
Se fosse stato oggettivamente impossibilitato avrei capito proprio perché conoscendo la persona sarebbe stata la verità 
Non ricordo ogni caso specifico che ho commentato


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prima del primo tradimento non avevo problemi. Non c’era nulla da risolvere se non nel caso il mio egoismo
> Quando abbiamo iniziato ad avere problemi ho proposto qualsiasi tipo di soluzione, per anni. Poi ho iniziato a pensare a me. Ho capito che non valeva più la pena cercare di risolvere qualcosa che l’altro non voleva risolvere.


Be quindi conforti oriente. Hai cercato soluzioni DOPO.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sono certo.


Detto lei quindi. Io so per certo un messaggio. Chiarimenti successivi non so..mi dice no..ma li metto in conto e li troverei pure ''giusti'' ...seppur inaccettabili per me.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be quindi conforti oriente. Hai cercato soluzioni DOPO.


Ho cercato soluzioni quando si è presentato il problema
Cosa risolvevo se i problemi non c’erano?


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Io intuivo che mia moglie mi stava mentendo e che mi avrebbe mentito anche quando le avessi fatto domande più mirate.
Per avere la possibilità di un contraddittorio alla pari mi son messo a spiarla. Oggi non è impossibile.
Ho avuto accesso a tante di quelle cose che condivideva con lui e ai posti che frequentava...
Ho avuto accesso a quello che si scrivevano.
Ho visto le loro foto.
Ho avuto l'esatta misura di quello che era il loro rapporto.
E cosa avrebbe lasciato tra me e lei.
Alla fine, ci siamo ritrovati a parlarne, noi due, lei mi ha raccontato tutto o quasi, si è aperta, e forse si è anche liberata dal peso, perché mentire nel lungo periodo risulta faticoso per tutti, anche per chi un po' per riservatezza di carattere o per indole ci è più avvezzo.
Ho capito che per lei era stato importante, era qualcuno che comunque era entrato nella sua vita.
Che l'aveva stravolta, per sempre. 
Ho capito che il mio posto sarebbe stato sempre quello del padre per nostra figlia e del marito con cui condividere la vita, ma mai più quello dell'uomo. Ho cercato altrove questo ruolo, ma ne sono uscito frustrato. Perché ogni volta c'era qualcosa che mi impediva di vivere la situazione con piacere, di lasciarmi andare.
Poi ho capito che il dolore subito e la disillusione avevano scavato pian piano, rendendo difficile per me vivere con leggerezza altrove ciò che mi aveva devastato.
Ci ho messo anni per riuscire a capire quello che volevo.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho cercato soluzioni quando si è presentato il problema
> Cosa risolvevo se i problemi non c’erano?


Giuro non ti seguo..oriente dice col tradimento non si risolvono problemi..tu dici ''Prima del primo tradimento non avevo problemi. Non c’era nulla da risolvere se non nel caso il mio egoismo
Quando abbiamo iniziato ad avere problemi ho proposto qualsiasi tipo di soluzione''....ergo hai tradito in assenza di problemi..solo per egoismo..e poi puf sono emersi problemi..guarda caso...che non si sono risolti e quindi altri tradimenti..bo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo di aver scritto qualcosa di simile prima di leggerti.


Si.
Non sarebbe certo salutare per la famiglia.
Ma c'è il rovescio della medaglia, pure.

Mettimi sposata, mentre pranzo con mio marito, e con un programma fitto di belle cose da fare insieme.
E metti l'imprevisto  (perché non ci sono storie... Anche l'amante mi potrebbe proporre un programma, ma credo che se io non mi strafotto della famiglia alla fine non c'è proprio questione).

Metti appunto al posto del programma equipollente un imprevisto grave dell'amante. Il dispiacere resterà tutto in me. Non muoverò il culo per fare qualcosa. Lo stesso capita se al posto di dispiacere metti amore  (che fa tanta paura mica per niente). Questo succede. Non che io non provi dispiacere. Resta tutto mio, mentre i problemi restano tutti del mio amante. Non è che non sia una roba che possa anche essere  "sincera". Capita la stessa disgrazia a una amica? Se può essere di aiuto, chiedo al marito di venire con me. Non so se è chiaro il  "limite di sentimento". Il ricovero dell'amante può anche gettarmi nel dolore più nero: resta che non lo aiuto, ma non perché mi trovo a Bangkok. E spesso a posteriori mi troverò pure a pensare alla fatica che ho fatto per non lasciare trasparire il mio dolore al marito. Non alla corsa che ho fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Giuro non ti seguo..oriente dice col tradimento non si risolvono problemi..tu dici ''Prima del primo tradimento non avevo problemi. Non c’era nulla da risolvere se non nel caso il mio egoismo
> Quando abbiamo iniziato ad avere problemi ho proposto qualsiasi tipo di soluzione''....ergo hai tradito in assenza di problemi..solo per egoismo..e poi puf sono emersi problemi..guarda caso...che non si sono risolti e quindi altri tradimenti..bo.


Guarda caso nulla 
Un anno dopo la fine della mia relazione sono iniziati i problemi. Io ho fatto tutto il possibile. Lui niente o quasi. Alla fine ho rinunciato e continuato a vivere


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Non sarebbe certo salutare per la famiglia.
> Ma c'è il rovescio della medaglia, pure.
> 
> ...


Concordo ma non è il limite del sentimento ma il limite della situazione


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda caso nulla
> Un anno dopo la fine della mia relazione sono iniziati i problemi. Io ho fatto tutto il possibile. Lui niente o quasi. Alla fine ho rinunciato e continuato a vivere


Tu pensi realmente che la tua relazione non abbia per nulla inciso sul cambiamento della coppia dopo un anno (che non è nulla sec me). Chiedo eh..


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo ma non è il limite del sentimento ma il limite della situazione


Eh no. La situazione quando non garba la si cambia senza strafottersene degli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tu pensi realmente che la tua relazione non abbia per nulla inciso sul cambiamento della coppia dopo un anno (che non è nulla sec me). Chiedo eh..


Ne sono certa


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh no. La situazione quando non garba la si cambia senza strafottersene degli altri.


Non ho capito


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Provo a spiegare come la vedo.

Anzitutto scegliamo le situazioni. Quindi. "limite della situazione" non ha nessun senso.

Le situazioni si possono cambiare. Che non significa mollo il marito a un triste destino, e da domani in avanti i miei figli avranno un nuovo convivente in casa.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Sì, non era sostenibile vivere in quel modo, ho provato a tenere insieme famiglia e me stesso ma tutto non si poteva fare.
> Ho potuto permettermi di separarmi arrangiandomi in qualche maniera e comunque con due marmocchi la vita non è stata facile per nessuno.
> La maggior parte delle persone non riesce a farlo per motivi economici e non, ma non pensare che queste molle aiutino a risolvere i problemi, fanno ingoiare solo rospi sempre più grossi e amari


Molte volte la strada più difficile porta a soluzioni accettabili.
Ora come va?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo a spiegare come la vedo.
> 
> Anzitutto scegliamo le situazioni. Quindi. "limite della situazione" non ha nessun senso.
> 
> Le situazioni si possono cambiare. Che non significa mollo il marito a un triste destino, e da domani in avanti i miei figli avranno un nuovo convivente in casa.


Limite nel senso che se ho deciso di restare in famiglia non posso correre dall’anante che sta male. Non colgo il limite del sentimento in questo 
Mi sa che sono torda


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Limite nel senso che se ho deciso di restare in famiglia non posso correre dall’anante che sta male. Non colgo il limite del sentimento in questo
> Mi sa che sono torda


Non sei torda, semplicemente non lo puoi sentire perché confondi l'amore che hai con quello che scambi.


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non dubito che ci siano relazioni tra amanti con sentimenti e con sentimenti sinceri.
> Però non sono relazioni piene, perché non possono esserlo, al di là della sincerità delle persone.
> Ognuno fa quello che può con i limiti dati dalle condizioni oggettive. Però c’è chi sente prevalentemente i limiti più che il piacere di relazioni da tenere nascoste e limitate nei tempi.


Ecco vedi...io qui non ti seguo (per limite mio ).
Come posso considerare  come ipotizzabile una relazione con un uomo sposato che sottrae tempo (anche solo mentale ) alla famiglia e ai figli per amor mio e benessere suo?  Che racconta balle (perché è obbligatorio ) a chi bene o male condivide il percorso con lui e viene influenzato da tali balle ? 
Non so ..io un legame potenzialmente coinvolgente lo troncherei prima anche solo per questo e per come sono fatta io ... 
cosa diversa se la considerassi una ginnastica ...e quindi lui come una sorta di oggetto di cui non mi importa nulla al di fuori delle pareti della camera da letto


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prima del primo tradimento non avevo problemi. Non c’era nulla da risolvere se non nel caso il mio egoismo
> Quando abbiamo iniziato ad avere problemi ho proposto qualsiasi tipo di soluzione, per anni. Poi ho iniziato a pensare a me. Ho capito che non valeva più la pena cercare di risolvere qualcosa che l’altro non voleva risolvere.


Non parlo dei problemi tuoi ma quelli della coppia [emoji41].
Io ho avuto problemi con lei [emoji56] è bastato metterla al corrente di come avrei risolto io [emoji41]e non è stato facile né per me ne per lei [emoji41].
Certe volte basta parlare chiaro [emoji41].
Se poi lei fosse rimasta  arroccata nella sua posizione le cose sarebbero cambiate [emoji41] ma sicuramente non le avrei mai mancato di rispetto [emoji41] è sempre la madre dei miei figli[emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La cerimonia è avvenuta esattamente un anno dopo.


Un colpo di fulmine?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sei torda, semplicemente non lo puoi sentire perché confondi l'amore che hai con quello che scambi.


????


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho cercato soluzioni quando si è presentato il problema
> Cosa risolvevo se i problemi non c’erano?


Non c'erano ho non li vedevi?


----------



## Foglia (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ????


Sai amare oltre quello che vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non parlo dei problemi tuoi ma quelli della coppia [emoji41].
> Io ho avuto problemi con lei [emoji56] è bastato metterla al corrente di come avrei risolto io [emoji41]e non è stato facile né per me ne per lei [emoji41].
> Certe volte basta parlare chiaro [emoji41].
> Se poi lei fosse rimasta  arroccata nella sua posizione le cose sarebbero cambiate [emoji41] ma sicuramente non le avrei mai mancato di rispetto [emoji41] è sempre la madre dei miei figli[emoji41].


Non avevamo problemi di coppia. Quando li abbiamo avuti, al primo segnale ne ho parlato . Per poi parlarne e riparlarne. Per poi proporre terapia di coppia e qualsiasi cosa ci potesse aiutare. Un muro. A quel punto pensi a te


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco vedi...io qui non ti seguo (per limite mio ).
> Come posso considerare  come ipotizzabile una relazione con un uomo sposato che sottrae tempo (anche solo mentale ) alla famiglia e ai figli per amor mio e benessere suo?  Che racconta balle (perché è obbligatorio ) a chi bene o male condivide il percorso con lui e viene influenzato da tali balle ?
> Non so ..io un legame potenzialmente coinvolgente lo troncherei prima anche solo per questo e per come sono fatta io ...
> cosa diversa se la considerassi una ginnastica ...e quindi lui come una sorta di oggetto di cui non mi importa nulla al di fuori delle pareti della camera da letto


No. Al momento ti sembra di aver incontrato la persona giusta..che ti travolge..non la giudichi..anche perché giudicheresti anche te...c è molto effetto ''oh finalmente ..noi...cosa ci sta succedendo..eppure io non lo farei mai...e anche tu!!..ecc''...questo per i casi non ginnasta..e per i non avvezzi...


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non avevamo problemi di coppia. Quando li abbiamo avuti, al primo segnale ne ho parlato . Per poi parlarne e riparlarne. Per poi proporre terapia di coppia e qualsiasi cosa ci potesse aiutare. Un muro. A quel punto pensi a te


Non ho capito se gli hai detto come avresti risolto [emoji41] te ?


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No. Al momento ti sembra di aver incontrato la persona giusta..che ti travolge..non la giudichi..anche perché giudicheresti anche te...c è molto effetto ''oh finalmente ..noi...cosa ci sta succedendo..eppure io non lo farei mai...e anche tu!!..ecc''...questo per i casi non ginnasta..e per i non avvezzi...


Dici? Secondo me ce la si racconta . 
Questo è anche uno dei motivi per cui anche persone molto intelligenti arrivano a dire “ma no... mi ama tanto ma proprio non lascia la famiglia perché lui è un padre modello ed e’ tanto sensibile ...”  E’ una giustificazione che si usa principalmente per sollevare se stessi
Ci si deve arrivare alla situazione di coinvolgimento ...senno’ non ti ci coinvolgi ... se non ti fermi prima è perché fondamentalmente ti va bene così...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco vedi...io qui non ti seguo (per limite mio ).
> Come posso considerare  come ipotizzabile una relazione con un uomo sposato che sottrae tempo (anche solo mentale ) alla famiglia e ai figli per amor mio e benessere suo?  Che racconta balle (perché è obbligatorio ) a chi bene o male condivide il percorso con lui e viene influenzato da tali balle ?
> Non so ..io un legame potenzialmente coinvolgente lo troncherei prima anche solo per questo e per come sono fatta io ...
> cosa diversa se la considerassi una ginnastica ...e quindi lui come una sorta di oggetto di cui non mi importa nulla al di fuori delle pareti della camera da letto


Ognuno sottrae tempo, anche solo mentale, al coniuge e alla famiglia fosse anche solo per il lavoro, gli amici o gli hobby.
La differenza sta nel valore etico che si dà alle cose. 
Io do valore al lavoro, e non certamente solo perché fornisce sussistenza, alle amicizie, alla cultura, alla partecipazione sociale e politica. Non do valore a una relazione non perché  togliere tempo e pensieri, ma perché la considero conflittuale con la relazione matrimoniale e la famiglia.
Ma il rapporto matrimoniale può essere tale da non essere conflittuale con la relazione extraconiugale perché ha dei limiti sul piano sessuale o relazionale e non è più in effetti un rapporto coniugale. Le ragioni che portano a non ufficializzare la fine della unione sono vari.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me ce la si racconta .
> Questo è anche uno dei motivi per cui anche persone molto intelligenti arrivano a dire “ma no... *mi ama tanto ma* proprio non lascia la famiglia perché lui è un padre modello ed e’ tanto sensibile ...”  E’ una giustificazione che si usa principalmente per sollevare se stessi
> Ci si deve arrivare alla situazione di coinvolgimento ...senno’ non ti ci coinvolgi ... se non ti fermi prima è perché fondamentalmente ti va bene così...


Questo non l’ho mai sentito dire.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh no. La situazione quando non garba la si cambia senza strafottersene degli altri.


Ma che cosa stai dicendo [emoji41].
Poi crolla il castello [emoji41].
Pochi mesi fa si è ammalato il nostro tronista [emoji16], Maschio Alfa,oltre pochi di noi che siamo andati a trovarlo [emoji41]  se non lo fosse andato  a trovare l'ex e la figlia sarebbe restato da solo come un [emoji240].
Bella botta in tutti i sensi [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno sottrae tempo, anche solo mentale, al coniuge e alla famiglia fosse anche solo per il lavoro, gli amici o gli hobby.
> La differenza sta nel valore etico che si dà alle cose.
> Io do valore al lavoro, e non certamente solo perché fornisce sussistenza, alle amicizie, alla cultura, alla partecipazione sociale e politica. Non do valore a una relazione non perché  togliere tempo e pensieri, ma perché la considero conflittuale con la relazione matrimoniale e la famiglia.
> Ma il rapporto matrimoniale può essere tale da non essere conflittuale con la relazione extraconiugale perché ha dei limiti sul piano sessuale o relazionale e non è più in effetti un rapporto coniugale. Le ragioni che portano a non ufficializzare la fine della unione sono vari.





oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma che cosa stai dicendo [emoji41].
> Poi crolla il castello [emoji41].
> Pochi mesi fa si è ammalato il nostro tronista [emoji16], Maschio Alfa,oltre pochi di noi che siamo andati a trovarlo [emoji41]  se non lo fosse andato  a trovare l'ex e la figlia sarebbe restato da solo come un [emoji240].
> Bella botta in tutti i sensi [emoji41].


Questo è uno dei motivi.
Si sa benissimo che la gratificante relazione non ha la solidità per essere alternativa al rapporto matrimoniale.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è uno dei motivi.
> Si sa benissimo che la gratificante relazione non ha la solidità per essere alternativa al rapporto matrimoniale.


Però se non ci si scontra con la nuda[emoji7] realtà e si vive di sogni ed è dura [emoji16].


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *cosa diversa se la considerassi una ginnastica ...e quindi lui come una sorta di oggetto di cui non mi importa nulla al di fuori delle pareti della camera da letto*


Lo saresti anche tu.
Non ti ci vedo in nessuno di questi ruoli.
Neppure io mi ci vedrei, se posso essere sincero.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dici? Secondo me ce la si racconta .
> Questo è anche uno dei motivi per cui anche persone molto intelligenti arrivano a dire “ma no... *mi ama tanto* ma proprio non lascia la famiglia perché lui è un padre modello ed e’ tanto sensibile ...”  E’ una giustificazione che si usa principalmente per sollevare se stessi
> Ci si deve arrivare alla situazione di coinvolgimento ...senno’ non ti ci coinvolgi ... se non ti fermi prima è perché fondamentalmente ti va bene così...


La stima a volte si può confondere con l'amore.
Godere di stima e attribuirne altrettanta è già qualcosa.
Ma è difficile per chi lega la stima alla lealtà e alla fiducia constatare che la persona che si frequenta sta mentendo ad un'altra per frequentarci.
E' un problema di difficile soluzione. C'è chi lo risolve semplicemente condividendo la delusione recata da un matrimonio apparentemente finito o da una coppia che non c'è più.
Ma anche qui, se il rapporto fosse davvero finito, come si può giustificare la necessità di introdurre segreti?
Forse sarebbe più ammissibile ammettere che si sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato, che si ha una componente che non è in linea con il modello a cui si vuole tendere, che si è sleali come altri, ma che comunque questo ci fa bene.
Purtroppo non è sempre conciliabile con l'immagine che vogliamo di noi stessi.
Se si tradisce bisognerebbe ammettere di essere un po' stronzi, egoisti e altre cose che troviamo inaccettabili negli altri.
E ritorniamo al solito, irrisolvibile dilemma. Posso fare ad altri ciò che non vorrei subire?
Qual è il limite oltre cui una scelta inaccettabile può comunque assumere un senso?
Non mi citare il giocattolo, non ti crederei.
Per ovviare a queste dicotomie si passa il tempo a raccontare menzogne. Anche a noi stessi, a volte, come ho letto tante volte sul forum.
Il tradimento a quel punto può diventare un'inarrestabile flusso di piccole e grandi bugie.


----------



## Rosarose (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non dubito che ci siano relazioni tra amanti con sentimenti e con sentimenti sinceri.
> Però non sono relazioni piene, perché non possono esserlo, al di là della sincerità delle persone.
> Ognuno fa quello che può con i limiti dati dalle condizioni oggettive. Però c’è chi sente prevalentemente i limiti più che il piacere di relazioni da tenere nascoste e limitate nei tempi.


Quoto
Io ho sperimentato la relazione da amante.
E la conclusione è proprio questa.
Al di là delle attenzioni, che nella mia vi assicuro erano molte.
Io pochissime ( uno e mezzo, perché un ritardo non preventivato)volte ho subito bidoni.
E sono stata accompagnata a visite mediche. Pranzi, cene, passeggiate, sport. Sono mancati "solo" i weekend, con notte annessa, ma il sabato pomeriggio e la domenica mattina sempre insieme...
Non era comunque una relazione piena.
Il dovere nascondere al mondo la relazione, il dovere la sera salutarsi, il sapere che il tempo passato con me era frutto di menzogne perpetrate alle spalle di moglie e figlio, ne hanno fatto al di là dei sentimenti provati una relazione dimezzata.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno sottrae tempo, anche solo mentale, al coniuge e alla famiglia fosse anche solo per il lavoro, gli amici o gli hobby.
> La differenza sta nel valore etico che si dà alle cose.
> Io do valore al lavoro, e non certamente solo perché fornisce sussistenza, alle amicizie, alla cultura, alla partecipazione sociale e politica. Non do valore a una relazione non perché  togliere tempo e pensieri, ma perché la considero conflittuale con la relazione matrimoniale e la famiglia.
> Ma il rapporto matrimoniale può essere tale da non essere conflittuale con la relazione extraconiugale perché ha dei limiti sul piano sessuale o relazionale e non è più in effetti un rapporto coniugale. Le ragioni che portano a non ufficializzare la fine della unione sono vari.


Se sottraggo tempo per lavoro o per un hobby non racconto balle ....e consento al coniuge di considerare l’ipotesi di sottrarre a sua volta tempo per hobby o lavoro ...
Il tema non è sottrarre tempo ma la motivazione per cui lo si sottrae e l’omissione ...


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La stima a volte si può confondere con l'amore.
> Godere di stima e attribuirne altrettanta è già qualcosa.
> Ma è difficile per chi lega la stima alla lealtà e alla fiducia constatare che la persona che si frequenta sta mentendo ad un'altra per frequentarci.
> E' un problema di difficile soluzione. C'è chi lo risolve semplicemente condividendo la delusione recata da un matrimonio apparentemente finito o da una coppia che non c'è più.
> ...


Il giocattolo era appunto legato a un’ipotesi contraria all’altra ,  che ovviamente però non mi appartiene .
Non riesco facilmente a concepire la sessualità svincolata da un’intimità profonda e progettuale


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il giocattolo era appunto legato a un’ipotesi contraria all’altra ,  che ovviamente però non mi appartiene .
> Non riesco facilmente a c*oncepire la sessualità svincolata da un’intimità profonda e progettual*e


Già.
Io non riesco a concepire desiderio verso chi non conosco. 
E non è questione di paura, ma proprio di assenza di desiderio.
Ho bisogno di avere un'intimità di testa prima di arrivare a volere un'intimità fisica.
Questo richiede tempo, e col tempo di solito nelle persone i rapporti si trasformano in amicizia, contrariamente a quello che accade a me.
Io ho bisogno di partire invece da un'amicizia, per dare un valore a quella persona, per dare un'identità al corpo, per avere voglia di stringerlo tra le mie braccia. Per renderlo unico. E' da quell'unicità che nesce il mio desiderio.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ho capito se gli hai detto come avresti risolto [emoji41] te ?


Non ho risolto


----------



## patroclo (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Molte volte la strada più difficile porta a soluzioni accettabili.
> Ora come va?


La soluzione unica percorribile arrivati a quel punto, ma non sono sicuro che l'avrei intrapresa se non avessi vissuto una fase da "clandestino". La sostanza c'era già da tempo ma quel periodo ha acceso molte luci sul nostro rapporto e su di me.

adesso sono decisamente più tranquillo e sereno


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> La soluzione unica percorribile arrivati a quel punto, ma non sono sicuro che l'avrei intrapresa se non avessi vissuto una fase da "clandestino". La sostanza c'era già da tempo ma quel periodo ha acceso molte luci sul nostro rapporto e su di me.
> 
> adesso sono decisamente più tranquillo e sereno


Ingoiando rospi si apprezza il dolce [emoji106].


----------



## patroclo (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ingoiando rospi si apprezza il dolce [emoji106].


il problema è non strozzarcisi prima di arrivare al dolce


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho risolto


Allora non ho capito una mazza[emoji16].
Il caldo [emoji56].
Non hai un'altra storia ora ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se sottraggo tempo per lavoro o per un hobby non racconto balle ....e consento al coniuge di considerare l’ipotesi di sottrarre a sua volta tempo per hobby o lavoro ...
> Il tema non è sottrarre tempo ma la motivazione per cui lo si sottrae e l’omissione ...


Menzogna e omissione non sono la stessa cosa.
Ci sono moltissime cose che si possono omettere, semplicemente perché sono cose di cui non si ritiene di dover coinvolgere l’altro, penso, *ad esempio*, a un *conflitto lavorativo* che si considera non interessante o che costituirebbe solo un pensiero da scaricare sull’altro senza che abbia modo di dare un contributo né per risolverlo, né per alleggerirlo condividendolo.
Il problema è, *per me*, che se questo accade è perché il rapporto è privato di condivisione e questo lo svuota. Lo svuota di contenuti emotivi condivisi. Poi ci ritrova con una relazione vuota.
Ma questo accade ben prima di tradire. 
Però ci si può trovare in una relazione svuotata da altri in cui diventa naturale la non condivisione emotiva.
Allora dire che si esce con amici invece che con una persona interessante è omettere cose che comunque non vengono più condivise. 
È per questo che io ho sempre detto, mai capita, che avrei condiviso una attrazione per un’altra persona. 
Perché avevo e ho la convinzione che ciò è indispensabile per non inaridire la relazione. Ma una volta che è un deserto è irrilevante.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Io non riesco a concepire desiderio verso chi non conosco.
> E non è questione di paura, ma proprio di assenza di desiderio.
> Ho bisogno di avere un'intimità di testa prima di arrivare a volere un'intimità fisica.
> ...


Anche per me. Ora.
Decenni fa era diverso.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche per me. Ora.
> Decenni fa era diverso.


Decenni fa nessuno di noi aveva avuto relazioni lunghe e continuative con cui confrontarsi.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Menzogna e omissione non sono la stessa cosa.


Una frase che disse mia moglie mentre tradiva e che pronunciò anche una ragazza che frequentai qualche anno fa:
"Io non mento, io ometto".
Il confine è sottile. Spesso solo strumentale.


----------



## Rosarose (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una frase che disse mia moglie mentre tradiva e che pronunciò anche una ragazza che frequentai qualche anno fa:
> "Io non mento, io ometto".
> Il confine è sottile. Spesso solo strumentale.


Anche il mio amante...io ometto non mento.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito una mazza[emoji16].
> Il caldo [emoji56].
> Non hai un'altra storia ora ?


E quindi? Mica ho risolto i miei problemi a casa.
Anche perché ribadisco non dipende da me risolverli ormai. Io so di aver fatto il massimo e anche di più


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Io non riesco a concepire desiderio verso chi non conosco.
> E non è questione di paura, ma proprio di assenza di desiderio.
> Ho bisogno di avere un'intimità di testa prima di arrivare a volere un'intimità fisica.
> ...


Strano di solito il tempo avvicina. Probabilmente non erano le persone giuste o non erano interessate a te. Se no con il tempo si sarebbero avvicinate di più 
Funziono come te anche io ma raramente un rapporto coltivato in una certa direzione si è trasformato in una classica amicizia


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Anche il mio amante...io ometto non mento.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Stiamo facendo statistica...


----------



## Marjanna (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il giocattolo era appunto legato a un’ipotesi contraria all’altra ,  che ovviamente però non mi appartiene .
> Non riesco facilmente a concepire la sessualità svincolata da un’intimità profonda e progettuale


Noi arriviamo da questo.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quindi? Mica ho risolto i miei problemi a casa.
> Anche perché ribadisco non dipende da me risolverli ormai. Io so di aver fatto il massimo e anche di più




Poi alla prima buona occasione lo molli 4 a zero palla al centro [emoji41].


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi alla prima buona occasione lo molli 4 a zero palla al centro [emoji41].


Certo che appena ci saranno le condizioni per separarmi lo farò. Lui sa che se vuole separarsi io non ho alcun problema a firmare. Diciamo che non gli conviene (e non economicamente). 
Nulla c’entra con le relazioni però


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non riesco facilmente a concepire la sessualità svincolata da un’intimità profonda e progettuale


Ma spesso si crea...tra amanti la prima....anzi..ci si parla per ore...ci si apre..ci si confida...si è veri con l amante e falsi con partner...e questo crea intimità.


----------



## oriente70 (3 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che appena ci saranno le condizioni per separarmi lo farò. Lui sa che se vuole separarsi io non ho alcun problema a firmare. Diciamo che non gli conviene (e non economicamente).
> Nulla c’entra con le relazioni però


Insomma  o è sotto ricatto o in qualche maniera è costretto a convivere con te [emoji41].
Quel "conviene" mi sembra minaccioso non vorrai mazzolarlo ancora dopo tutto quello che hai fatto alle sue spalle[emoji41].
Buona fortuna [emoji41].
Chiudo qui. vedere una coppia così mi fa tristezza [emoji41].


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Io non riesco a concepire desiderio verso chi non conosco.
> E non è questione di paura, ma proprio di assenza di desiderio.
> Ho bisogno di avere un'intimità di testa prima di arrivare a volere un'intimità fisica.
> ...


Ma con l amante..prima è conoscenza, amicizia, poi confidenze sempre piu intime, poi punto di riferimento, risolutore di problemi, consigliere fidato...è un crescendo di intimità...che poi sfocia nel fisico....


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Menzogna e omissione non sono la stessa cosa.
> Ci sono moltissime cose che si possono omettere, semplicemente perché sono cose di cui non si ritiene di dover coinvolgere l’altro, penso, *ad esempio*, a un *conflitto lavorativo* che si considera non interessante o che costituirebbe solo un pensiero da scaricare sull’altro senza che abbia modo di dare un contributo né per risolverlo, né per alleggerirlo condividendolo.
> Il problema è, *per me*, che se questo accade è perché il rapporto è privato di condivisione e questo lo svuota. Lo svuota di contenuti emotivi condivisi. Poi ci ritrova con una relazione vuota.
> Ma questo accade ben prima di tradire.
> ...


A volte il deserto e’ la conseguenza


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma con l amante..prima è conoscenza, amicizia, poi confidenze sempre piu intime, poi punto di riferimento, risolutore di problemi, consigliere fidato...è un crescendo di intimità...che poi sfocia nel fisico....


Non così convinta ....  più spesso ci si butta nel fisico e poi arriva l’intimita (magri percepita da uno solo dei due )


----------



## Skorpio (3 Luglio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma con l amante..prima è conoscenza, amicizia, poi confidenze sempre piu intime, poi punto di riferimento, risolutore di problemi, consigliere fidato...è un crescendo di intimità...che poi sfocia nel fisico....





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non così convinta ....  più spesso ci si butta nel fisico e poi arriva l’intimita (magri percepita da uno solo dei due )


Le vie del signore sono infinite...

Mai affezionarsi a un sentito dire

E nemmeno a un vissuto personale


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche si può non trovare piacevolissimo avere solo l’alternativa tra essere ignorati o parlare come esseri sessuati solo se si è disponibili.


 ci sono solo queste due alternative?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Insomma  o è sotto ricatto o in qualche maniera è costretto a convivere con te [emoji41].
> Quel "conviene" mi sembra minaccioso non vorrai mazzolarlo ancora dopo tutto quello che hai fatto alle sue spalle[emoji41].
> Buona fortuna [emoji41].
> Chiudo qui. vedere una coppia così mi fa tristezza [emoji41].


Non fa tristezza solo a te 
Tu sai quello che ho fatto io. E fai bene a giudicare su questo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono solo queste due alternative?


Secondo me no


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non fa tristezza solo a te
> Tu sai quello che ho fatto io. E fai bene a giudicare su questo


Non fare la vittima [emoji41], hai le tue buone responsabilità nella tua tragedia [emoji41]. 
Io non giudico il tuo comportamento mi sta solo sul  VELOPENDULO lo  scarica barile che racconti [emoji41].


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non fare la vittima [emoji41], hai le tue buone responsabilità nella tua tragedia [emoji41].
> Io non giudico il tuo comportamento mi sta solo sul  VELOPENDULO lo  scarica barile che racconti [emoji41].


Ripeto fai bene a pensarlo 
Non sono ironica e non faccio la vittima 
So di non avere responsabilità ma per quello che scrivo qui hai tutte le ragioni per pensarlo


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto fai bene a pensarlo
> Non sono ironica e non faccio la vittima
> So di non avere responsabilità ma per quello che scrivo qui hai tutte le ragioni per pensarlo


Ok


----------



## Marjanna (4 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non fare la vittima [emoji41], hai le tue buone responsabilità nella tua tragedia [emoji41].
> Io non giudico il tuo comportamento mi sta solo sul  VELOPENDULO lo  scarica barile che racconti [emoji41].


Dal punto di vista di interesse alla tematica del forum trovo apprezzabile chi come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] "non si nasconde", considerato anche che è un utente storico del forum. 
Ci sono affermazioni di altri utenti che han scritto "dovessi tradire non verrò mai a scriverlo qui" (per la serie: _mica son scemo tanto lo so che mi scannate_).

In effetti si chiede sempre del coniuge e non si chiede mai cosa provi la persona. Non potrebbe essere un'occasione per provare a capire? Non dico che valga per tutti ma almeno verso chi ha dimostrato una certa apertura nel raccontarsi come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION].


----------



## Skorpio (4 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista di interesse alla tematica del forum trovo apprezzabile chi come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] "non si nasconde", considerato anche che è un utente storico del forum.
> Ci sono affermazioni di altri utenti che han scritto "dovessi tradire non verrò mai a scriverlo qui" (per la serie: _mica son scemo tanto lo so che mi scannate_).
> 
> In effetti si chiede sempre del coniuge e non si chiede mai cosa provi la persona. Non potrebbe essere un'occasione per provare a capire? Non dico che valga per tutti ma almeno verso chi ha dimostrato una certa apertura nel raccontarsi come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION].


Tradotto in termini pratici più no meno è:

"È tanto bello giocare coi culi degli altri, basta che non si giochi col mio  "


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista di interesse alla tematica del forum trovo apprezzabile chi come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] "non si nasconde", considerato anche che è un utente storico del forum.
> Ci sono affermazioni di altri utenti che han scritto "dovessi tradire non verrò mai a scriverlo qui" (per la serie: _mica son scemo tanto lo so che mi scannate_).
> 
> In effetti si chiede sempre del coniuge e non si chiede mai cosa provi la persona. Non potrebbe essere un'occasione per provare a capire? Non dico che valga per tutti ma almeno verso chi ha dimostrato una certa apertura nel raccontarsi come [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION].


Ok e va bene.
Ammiro il suo confronto [emoji56] e mi piace vedere i vari punti di vista [emoji41].
Io cerco per capire lei ,  a me non interessa il coniuge [emoji41] Ma dato che ha effettuato il tradimento perfetto ,[emoji41] presente a casa in famiglia e con l'amante per svariati anni [emoji41] tutto perfetto. Ora  però dice che a casa le cose non funzionano [emoji41] e lei non ha colpe[emoji41].
Non dico che non sia vero ma qualcosa non mi torna [emoji41] della sua versione. 
Poi mi auguro che risolvano i loro problemi nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok e va bene.
> Ammiro il suo confronto [emoji56] e mi piace vedere i vari punti di vista [emoji41].
> Io cerco per capire lei ,  a me non interessa il coniuge [emoji41] Ma dato che ha effettuato il tradimento perfetto ,[emoji41] presente a casa in famiglia e con l'amante per svariati anni [emoji41] tutto perfetto. Ora  però dice che a casa le cose non funzionano [emoji41] e lei non ha colpe[emoji41].
> Non dico che non sia vero ma qualcosa non mi torna [emoji41] della sua versione.
> Poi mi auguro che risolvano i loro problemi nel migliore dei modi.


E ti ribadisco che è normalissimo che non ti torni 
Forse hai notato che io qui parlo di me . Le problematiche di mio marito le ho sempre lasciare fuori. Probabilmente il giorno che mi separerò sarà tutto più chiaro anche a te


----------



## oriente70 (4 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ti ribadisco che è normalissimo che non ti torni
> Forse hai notato che io qui parlo di me . Le problematiche di mio marito le ho sempre lasciare fuori. Probabilmente il giorno che mi separerò sarà tutto più chiaro anche a te


E fai bene a tenere fuori le problematiche di tuo marito [emoji41].
Solo che non credo al tradimento perfetto grazie senza strascichi [emoji41].


----------



## Diletta (5 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io intuivo che mia moglie mi stava mentendo e che mi avrebbe mentito anche quando le avessi fatto domande più mirate.
> Per avere la possibilità di un contraddittorio alla pari mi son messo a spiarla. Oggi non è impossibile.
> Ho avuto accesso a tante di quelle cose che condivideva con lui e ai posti che frequentava...
> Ho avuto accesso a quello che si scrivevano.
> ...



E ora Danny sei riuscito a capirlo?


----------



## danny (5 Luglio 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E ora Danny sei riuscito a capirlo?


Nel momento in cui lo comprendi, sai di essere uscito dalla situazione di stress post tradimento.
Hai ritrovato te stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2019)

Ve ne racconto un’altra.
Una tizia (sposata, un bambino) è impiegata in un negozio che è l’esposizione dei prodotti di una piccola azienda. Insomma non è una commessa, vede molte persone, ma per perfezionare gli ordini.
Un tipo fa un ordine, scherza un po’ e le lancia una pallina di carta con il numero di telefono.
Lei lo trova simpatico, lo chiama. Diventano amanti per solo sesso, pochi incontri.
A me sembrava che le avesse tirato i croccantini. Ma lei si vantava.


----------



## stany (15 Luglio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Allora non ho capito una mazza[emoji16].
> Il caldo [emoji56].
> Non hai un'altra storia ora ?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ve ne racconto un’altra.
> Una tizia (sposata, un bambino) è impiegata in un negozio che è l’esposizione dei prodotti di una piccola azienda. Insomma non è una commessa, vede molte persone, ma per perfezionare gli ordini.
> Un tipo fa un ordine, scherza un po’ e le lancia una pallina di carta con il numero di telefono.
> Lei lo trova simpatico, lo chiama. Diventano amanti per solo sesso, pochi incontri.
> A me sembrava che le avesse tirato i croccantini. Ma lei si vantava.


Insomma, una che la dà via facile!


----------

